# (IR) The 3rd IR, Turn 6 (thread 1)



## Edena_of_Neith

THE LISTS POST - TURN 6

  Faction map for the World of Greyhawk IR thread: 
http://users.pandora.be/maudlin/map.html 

  Please note the scale of the map in the URL above is 1 inch = 230 miles 

  Here is a conversion chart. 

  1 inch = 2.54 centimeters 
  1 foot = 30.48 centimeters 
  1 yard = 0.9411 meters 
  1 mile = 1.60934 
  1 sea mile = 1.15078 miles = 1.852 km 
  1 pound = 0.45359 kg (kilogram) 
  1 ton = 0.907185 metric tons 

  The Oerik Continent: 
http://www.hallofhero.com/sand/index.cfm 

  The Big Map of Oerth: 
http://members.aol.com/cathbhadhx/tsroerth.gif 

  Previous IR threads on Toril, the world of the Forgotten Realms campaign setting: 
http://bugbearslair.homestead.com/GIRA1.html

  - - -

  THE HALL OF HONOR

  BONEDAGGER (Who represented Vecna and his Legions on Turns 0, 1, and 2.)
  BUGBEAR (TURROSH MAK) (Who represented Turrosh Mak, the Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, and assorted humanoid nations on Turns 0, 1, 2, 3, and 4.  Who created the IR chatroom.  Who created an IR discussion forum.)
  JOHN BROWN (Who represented Iuz, and the Empire of Iuz on Turns 0, 1, 2, and 3.)
  LYNUX (Who was in the pre-IR threads.)
  REPRISAL (Who represented the United Commonwealth of Toril.)


  TURN 6

  6th Month of the IR 

  11th Month of the Oeridian Year 


  8th Month of the Torilian Year 

  Common Year (FY) 624 
  Oeridian Reckoning (OR) 1268 
  Baklunish Hegira (BH) 3283 
  Flan Tracking (FT) 2744 
  Suloise Dating (SD) 6139 
  Olven Calendar (OC) 5086 

  Dale Reckoning (DR) 1405 
  Netherese Calendar (NC) 5264 

  8th Regency of Shadowlord Rhamagaum (Shadow Empire calendar) 

  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE MAIN POWERS LIST - - - 

  THE PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX - The Mysterious One (PC, elf male, unknown classes, alignment unknown) PL 4
ALZEM - Alzem (PC, solar 80 hit dice, wizard 30 / cleric (St. Cuthbert) 40 / templar 10 / paladin 15 / epic 20 / planar champion 10 / divine agent 10 / incantrix 10 / divine disciple 5, good) PL 7
ANABSTERCORIAN - Anabstercorian, Prodigal Heir of Ilsensine, Chosen of Ilsensine (PC, torilian illithid, psychic warrior 20 / cleric (Ilsensine) 20 / wizard 5 / psion (telepath) 30 / monk 25 / gundancer 15 / fighter 5 / blackguard 5, psionic creator 8, lawful evil) PL 10
BLACK OMEGA - Siobhan Silirevnur (PC, Faerie, aristocrat 20 / sorcerer 20, archmage seelie 10, chaotic good) PL 4
CREAMSTEAK - Sanctus Punitor (In Latin: Holy Avenger) (PC, male high elf, paladin 10 / ranger 10, lawful good) PL 4
DAGGER - none yet 
DARKNESS - Shyntara Starfire (PC, female gray elf / half-fire elemental, wizard 20 / sorceress 20 / cleric 12 / bard 12 / fighter 11 / rogue 12 / loremistress 10 / planeshifter 10 / archmagistress 5 / mystic 10 / arcane devotee 5 / divine disciple 5/ hierophant 5, neutral) PL 5

MR DRACO - Kas the Terrible, Supreme Commander of the Union Military, the Godslayer, Chosen of the God-Emperor (PC, suel human of the Arcane Age, evil) PL 15
SERPENTEYE - The God Emperor of the Dark Union (PC, demipower (former human male), 20 wizard / 5 archmage / 7 epic wizard / 5 rogue / 20 cleric (worshipping the ideal of Power) / 9 epic cleric (with innate spell Miracle), evil) PL 20

FESTY DOG - Silver Phase (PC, vampiric kobold, 90th lvl - 20 fighter / 20 rogue / 20 monk / 10 duelist / 10 weaponmaster (rapier) / 10 warmaster, lawful evil) PL 5 
FORRESTER - Forrester (PC, multiracial humanoid, high level, good) PL 7
FORSAKEN ONE - Vaeregoth, The Proxy of the Scion Queen (PC, formian, psionicist supreme, alignment neutral) PL 10
GNOMEWORKS - Kessel GnomeWorks, the Arch-Mechanic, Lord over all Technology of Oerth, Master of the Three Forces of Technology, Psionics, and Magic (PC, gnome male, gadgeteer 20 / psion 20 / wizard 20 / rogue 15 / cleric 5 / fighter 5 / ranger 1, alignment unknown) PL 4
KABOOM - King Thayadon Fasfoni, Avreil Arch-Lich, Chosen of Mystra (PC, avreil, fighter 5 / sorcerer 20 / wizard (diviner) 20 / loremaster 10 / cleric 20 (air, good) / rogue 10/ psion (shaper) 20, good) PL 7
KALANYR - Kalanyr the Redeemer, Master of Blades, Guardian of Souls, Servant of Eilistraee and Champion of Freedom  (PC, solar (former balor, former drow/half-fiend), solar 24 HD wizard 20 / loremaster 10 / archmage 5 / arcane devotee (freedom) 10 / divine oracle (freedom) 10 / planeshifter 10 / fighter 10 / weaponmaster (longsword) 10 / blackguard 10 / cleric 10 (freedom) / divine Disciple (freedom) 10 / ranger 20, chaotic good) PL 10
MAUDLIN - Avatar of Acererak the Transcendent (PC, avatar, necromancer 40 / cleric 40 (Death, Evil) / true necromancer 40 / master of shrouds 40 / archmage 40 / epic 300, evil) PL 20 
LORD MELKOR (TALOS) - Avatar of Melkor the Shadowking (PC, avatar, fighter 50 / wizard 50 / cleric 50 / rogue 30 / blackguard 100 / shadow adept 100 / shadowdancer 50 / archmage 30 / divine champion 20 / arcane devotee 20, evil) PL 20
MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA - Mina (PC, human female, priestess of incredibly high level (the One God), warrior of high level, lawful evil) PL 20
'O SKOTEINOS - 'o Skoteinos, Leader of the Royal Assassin Guild (PC, human male, wizard 5 / red 10 / academian 5 / assassin 10 / epic 10, lawful neutral) PL 4
RHIALTO - none yet 
SOLLIR FURRYFOOT - Hellmaster Phibrizzo, Chosen of Xvim (PC, male half-celestial / half-machine (death slaadi), fighter 20 / barbarian 20 / planar champion 10 / weapon master 10 (claw), sorceror 20 / spellsword 2 / templar 1 / rogue 1 / epic 14 (10 sorcerer, 4 fighter), chaotic evil) PL 15
TOKIWONG - Malachi (PC, human male, fighter 20 / blackguard 10 / blade dancer 10 / rogue 20 / templar 10 / planar champion 10 / weapon master 10 / devoted defender 10, lawful evil) PL 4
UVENELEI - Aurican, the Great Dragonix (PC, great gold dragonix, wizard 20 / sorcerer 20 / cleric 20 (knowledge, magic) / loremaster 10 / archmage 5, neutral good) PL 4
VALKYS - Prince Aerion Valkys, Hand of Oberon, Scion of the Faerie Realm, Son of Titania and Oberon (PC, dark-elf/balor/unseelie, evil) PL 5
VENUS - None yet
WILLIAM RONALD - Archcleric Hazen of Veluna (PC, human, high level cleric of Rao, good) PL 5
ZELDA - none yet
ZOURON - none yet

  - - - 

  THE NON PLAYER CHARACTERS

ALYX

  Anfaren Silverbrow, High Priest of the Lendore Isles (NPC, grey elf, cleric of all the Seldarine of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Bucknard (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Leomund (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Prince Melf Brightflame, Leader of the Knights of Luna (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of very high level, good)  PL 2
  Yolande, Queen of Celene (NPC, grey elf, fighter/mage of high level, neutral) (DEAD) PL 0

  9 PL of other NPCs

ALZEM

  16 PL of NPCs

ANABSTERCORIAN

  none

BLACK OMEGA

  Alhamazad the Wise (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Bigby (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Drawmij (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Jallarzi Sallavarian (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Mordenkainen the Magnificent (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, neutral) PL 2
  Nystul (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Otto (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Theodain Eriason (NPC, high elf, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1 
  Warnes Starcoat (NPC, human, mage of high level, neutral) PL 1)

  Azaghul Doomhammer, Dwarven Defender, Warden of the Sepia Uplands and Perrenland (NPC, dwarven male, classes unknown, good) PL 2
  Morrolan, Champion of the Sidhe (NPC, pixie, fighter / wizard, good) PL 1

CREAMSTEAK / SOLLIR

  NPCs of Creamsteak

  Abireder (NPC, female half-elf, fighter 20, chaotic good) PL 1
  Astelikin (NPC, male aquatic elf, bard 18 / druid 2, chaotic good) PL 1
  Baeron (male aasimar, paladin 19 / fighter 1, lawful good) PL 1
  Brohagan (NPC, male hill dwarf, fighter 15 / sorcerer 5, chaotic good) PL 1
  Cadaudric (male human, rogue 19 / sorcerer 1, neutral good) PL 1
  Choredan (NPC, male rock gnome, wizard 15/ ranger 5, neutral good) PL 1
  Elirab (NPC, male wood elf, ranger 15 / fighter 15, chaotic good) PL 1
  Eloat (NPC, male aasimar, fighter 17 / druid 3, lawful neutral) PL 1
  Etendaldan (NPC male wild elf, sorcerer 14 / fighter 6, lawful good) PL 1
  Laroit (NPC, female high elf, wizard 19 / bard 1, neutral good) PL 1
  Legoabaen (NPC, female human, fighter 13 / ranger 7, lawful neutral) PL 1
  Lum (NPC, male storm giant, sorcerer 13 / rogue 7, lawful good) PL 1
  Nydoiwyn (NPC, male deep halfling, rogue 14 / ranger 6, chaotic neutral) PL 1
  Rhaywyn (NPC, female swirfneblin gnome, wizard 20, lawful neutral) PL 1    
  Thoch (NPC, male rock gnome, druid 19 / rogue 1, neutral) PL 1  
  Weritram (NPC, male forest gnome, wizard 17 / barbarian 3, chaotic good) PL 1    

  NPCs of Sollir

  Mistress Tao (NPC, nymph, sorceress 20 / epic sorceress 120, evil) PL 5
  High Guardian Taerix (NPC, skeleton (former human), fighter 20 / epic fighter 20, lawful neutral) PL 1
  Hell Lord Aerixis (NPC, race unknown, figher 10 / blackguard 10, lawful evil) PL 1
  Hell Lord Maernix (NPC, race unknown, barbarian 16 / fighter 4, lawful evil) PL 1
  Hell Lord Laer'nek (NPC, race unknown, fighter 10 / weapon master 10, lawful evil) PL 1
  Devosk, Beast of Xvim (NPC, 12 headed Lernaern Pyrohydra, evil) PL 1
  Glaes'yek, Beast of Xvim (NPC, Great Wyrm Black Dragon, evil) PL 3
  Grand Mage Hraenan (NPC, race unknown, wizard 15 / archmage 5/ epic wizard 20, evil) PL 1
  High Priest Raenan of Xvim (NPC, race unknown, cleric 20 / epic cleric 20) PL 1

  1 PL in other NPCs

DAGGER

  Keoghtom (NPC, demipower, was human, cleric/mage of extremely high level, chaotic good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5 
  Murlynd (NPC, demipower, was human, paladin/mage of extremely high level, lawful good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Olinstaad Corond, Prince of the Principality of Ulek (NPC, dwarf, fighter of very high level, good) PL 1 

  4 PL in other NPCs

DARKNESS

  The Champions of the Alliance (16 PL)

MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  NPCs of Mr Draco

  Drax the Invulnerable, Lord of Rel Astra (NPC, animus undead, fighter of high level, evil) (DEAD) PL 0
  Enaroril Akn of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC of the Arcane Age, Air Genasi, cleric of extremely high level (Loyalty), lawful neutral) PL 3
  Rangorn Ilutoer of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, rakshasa, Fighter of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3   
  Asica Sasimov of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, elf, rogue / assassin of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3
  Dalentyll Tempesatis of Kas's Elite Guard (NPC from the Arcane Age, human, sorceror of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 3
  Lithedenor Ytnivv of Kas's Elite Guard, Dragon Mount of Kas (NPC, Great Wyrm Amethyst Dragon, psion of extremely high level, neutral evil) PL 4 

  NPCs of Serpenteye

  Contat Simelien, Lord General of the Crusaders of the Church of Aerdi, Third in the Clergy (NPC, Lost Elf male, aristocrat 3 / cleric 20 / fighter 20 / wizard 17 / divine champion 10 / epic fighter 30, lawful evil) PL 3
  Solea Teprices I, High Matriarch of the Church of Aerdi, First in the Clergy, Chosen of the God-Emperor (NPC, human female, cleric 70 / epic cleric 20 / hierophant 5 / bard 15, lawful neutral) PL 4
  Andrex Vieh, High Inquisitor of the Church of Aerdi, Second in the Clergy (NPC, human male, aristocrat 5 / rogue 10 / cleric 20 / evil paladin 20, lawful evil) PL 2                      
  Patricia Baat, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, human female, fighter 50 / monk 20 / rogue 15 / duelist 10, lawful neutral) PL 3
  Medicill, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, human male, cleric 30 / epic cleric 30 / hierophant 10 / divine champion 10, lawful evil) PL 3
  Growwrargh Meow, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, rakshasa male 14 HD, wizard 20 / rogue 20 / arcane trickster 10, lawful evil) PL 2
  Siyl'vear Wul'gari'unicorn, Champion of the Union of Oerth (NPC, Lost Elf female, sorcerer 20 / fighter 10 / bladesinger 10, chaotic evil) PL 1

FESTY DOG

  Kcyldyei Baelren (NPC, high elf, figher 30 / rogue 20 / wizard 10 / initiate of the bow 10 / weaponmaster (longbow) 10 / arcane archer 10, chaotic good) PL 3
  Bobo (NPC, Awakened dire bear, ECL 20 / monk 20 / fighter 40 / drunken master 10, neutral good) PL 3
  Duelist's Soul (Silver Phase's magical rapier, sentient weapon, chaotic good) PL 1
  Durgrim Dragonaxe (NPC, mountain dwarf, fighter 20 / paladin 20 / ranger 20 / knight of the middle circle 10, carries the Dragonaxe, lawful good) PL 4
  James Hale (NPC, human, druid 20 / cleric (Ehlonna) 20 / ranger 20 / loremaster 10 / heirophant 5, neutral good) PL 2
  Lenaurae Latraiel (NPC, half celestial high elf, sorcerer 40 / arcane devotee (Ehlonna) 10 / bard 20 / archmage 5, neutral good) PL 2
  Obmi (NPC, dwarf, assassin/fighter of very high level, neutral) PL 1

FORSAKEN ONE

  Zasz (NPC, illithid, levels unknown, evil) PL 4

  28 PL in Formians of the Hive Cluster

FORRESTER

  16 PL in NPCs

GNOMEWORKS

  Sleake Colranth, the Psionic Advisor (NPC, dwarf female, psion 20 / psychic warrior 20 / psychic 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
  Tori Edison, the Cultural Advisor (NPC, gnome female, rogue 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  Joel Forinad, the Political Advisor (NPC, gnome male, aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  David GnomeWorks, Head of the Federal Bureau of Information (NPC, halfling male, rogue 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  Mary Hutchinson, the Military Advisor (NPC, halfling female, fighter 20 / monk 20 / ranger 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
  Mordan Kikane, the Technological Advisor (NPC, gnome male, gadgeteer 20 / medic 20 / tinker 20, alignment unknown)  PL 2
  Erthan Lenglan, the Magical Advisor (NPC, halfling male, wizard 20 / sorcerer 20 / bard 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
  Thoreau MacDougal, the Spiritual Advisor (NPC, halfling female, cleric 20 / druid 20 / adept 20, alignment unknown) PL 2
  Quelos Poe, the Civilian Advisor (NPC, gnome female, expert 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  Diane Rethark, the Nuclear Advisor (NPC, dwarf female, gadgeteer 20 / expert 20, alignment unknown) PL 1
  Antone Willems, the Treasury Advisor (NPC, dwarf male, expert 20 / aristocrat 20, alignment unknown) PL 1

KABOOM

  Finea (NPC, human, cleric (Mystra), lawful good) PL 1
  Gofban, Captain of the Gnomish Side-Wheelers (NPC, gnome, sorcerer/ fighter, lawful good) PL 3
  Heward (NPC, demipower, was human, bard/sorcerer of extremely high level, neutral good, friend of Mordenkainen) PL 5
  Hilser, Gofban's assistant (NPC, gnome, thief / fighter, neutral good) PL 1
  Kintas (NPC, sea elf, ranger/ fighter, chaotic good) PL 1
  Sadias (NPC, human, wizard / cleric (Mystra), lawful good) PL 2
  Silror (NPC, storm giant, fighter/ barbarian, chaotic good) PL 2
  Thayadon's Simulacrum (NPCs, archlich simulacrum, classes as per Thayadon himself, good)  PL 1

KALANYR

  Eclavdra (NPC, drow, fighter/cleric of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3
  Iggwilv (NPC, witch of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 4 
  Keraptis (NPC, human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
  Lyzandred the Archlich (NPC, lich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3
  Xaene the Blessed, Archlich (NPC, two-headed archlich, mage of extremely high level, chaotic good) PL 3 
  Zuggtmoy (NPC, female arch-celestial, chaotic good) PL 2

MAUDLIN

  Akhorahil the Dwimmerlaik (NPC, dracolich great red wyrm, classes unknown, evil) PL 8
  Tarnhem, Balor Lord of the Noisome Realm (NPC, balor, classes unknown, evil) PL 6
  Korenth Zan, Father of Obedience (NPC, human, monk of extremely high level, lawful evil) PL 2

MELKOR

  Ahlissa of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, female drow, Enchantress 8 / Rogue 6 / / Arcane Trickster 10 / Shadow Adept 10, chaotic evil) PL 2
  Azorgax of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, King of the Shadow Dragons (NPC, Great Wyrm Shadow Dragon, Sorcerer 6) PL 2 
  Baelros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor, Demon Lord Of The Shadow (NPC, 38 Hit Dice, chaotic evil) PL 2 
  Rhamagaum of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (PC, Shade human lich, wizard 16 / Arcane Devote 5 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10 / Alienist 1, neutral evil) PL 2 
  Rivalen Tanthul of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade human, cleric 18 / wizard 11 / shadow adept 10 / cleric 2, evil) PL 2 
  Waganard of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade lich human, Wizard 19 / Archmage 5 / Shadow Adept 10 / Alienist 1, neutral evil) PL 2

  4 PL in other NPCs

MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA

  16 PL in NPCs

'O SKOTEINOS

  Jaran Krimeeah (Jearmeeh Kreemah), Mage of the Valley of the Mage (NPC, human, mage of very high level, neutral) PL 2 
  Kalden, Prince of Swords (NPC, demipower, was human, fighter of extremely high level, neutral) PL 5 
  Unnamed (NPC, human male, rogue / fighter / assassin, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, female human, rogue / assassin / shadowdancer, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, male tiefling, sorcerer / shadow adept / archmage / epic, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, male orc, wizard / elementalist (earth) / epic, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, female human, paladin / blackguard / assassin, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, female human, sorcerer 20 / epic 20, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, male human, monk / assassin / shadow dancer / sorcerer / shadow adept, evil) PL 1
  Unnamed (NPC, male orc, fighter / rogue / assassin, evil) PL 1

  1 PL in other NPCs

RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS

  16 PL of NPCs

TOKIWONG

  Rary the Traitor (NPC, baklunish human, mage of very high level, evil) PL 2 
  Lord Robilar (NPC, human, fighter of extremely high level, evil) PL 1

  13 PL in other NPCs

UVENELEI

  Zagyg the Mad Archmage (NPC, demipower, was human, mage of extremely high level, chaotic neutral) PL 6

  10 PL of NPCs

VALKYS

  16 PL of NPCs

VENUS

  16 PL of NPCs

WILLIAM

Emperor Cho Je Pa-ser of Suhfang (NPC, human, wizard, lawful good) PL 1
  Empress Taizu Pa-Ser of Suhfang (NPC, human, cleric, neutral good) PL 1
  Emperor Pa-ser I, First Emperor of Suhfang (NPC, celestial (former human), fighter, lawful good) PL 2
  Empress Kuan Yi, First Empress of Suhfang (NPC, celestial (former human), wizard, neutral good) PL 2
  Fand Dyvyr (NPC, human, druid, neutral good) PL 1
  Resbin Dren Emondrav, Marchioness of Sterich (NPC, human, sorceress, lawful neutral) PL 1
  Larissa Hunter, Magister of Dyvvers (NPC, human, mage of high level, good) PL 1
  Marius Lindon the Freeholder of the Yeomanry (NPC, human, rogue, neutral good) PL 1
  Moghyr the Old, Leader of the Silent Ones of Keoland (NPC, human, wizard, neutral) PL 2
  Orran Rilanth of Sterich (NPC, high elf, fighter / wizard, chaotic good) PL 1
  Owen the First, Grand Duke of Geoff (NPC, human, wizard (illusionist) / fighter, lawful good) PL 1
  Ambassador Gwilym Raonul of Veluna, Priest of Rao (NPC, human, priest, lawful good) PL 1
  Lord William Ronald of Keoland, Speaker for the Kevellond League (NPC, human, wizard, lawful good) PL 1

ZELDA

  16 PL in NPCs

ZOURON

  16 PL in NPCs

  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -
  -

  - - - 

  THE NATIONS AND PEOPLES FROM REALMSPACE

  Church of Toril (currently uninvolved) PL 1,000
  Eternal Empire PL 4,000 (1,000 in Greyspace)
  Scro Star League of Realmspace (currently uninvolved) PL 3,000

  Hope Isle of Toril (Angels, Planars from the Upper Planes, every kind of being from Realmspace, good) PL see below
   The Shadow Empire (Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) PL see below
  United Commonwealth of Realmspace (A greater part of the people of Toril and Realmspace, neutral and good) PL see below

  - - -

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE CLAIMS LIST - - - 

  S, M, L, LL indicate a gain of 1, 2, 3, and 4 points per 10 years the culture advances 
  NA means points gained from cultural advancement are not applicable 

  - - -

  ALYX

  Xeg-Ya (Planars of the Positive Material Plane, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Jann (Planars of unspecified Elemental Planes, neutral and good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Nature Elementals (Planars from various Planes, all alignments but always on nature's side) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)

  Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 48

  (The Alliance of the Rising Sun) 

  (Kingdom of Celene (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 7
  Celestial Imperium (Oriental humans, Spirit Folk (Oriental elves), Oriental dwarves, Oriental gnomes, Oriental halflings - these races have different names in the Celestial Imperium, all alignments) (west off-map) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 43
  Lendore Isles (grey elves, high elves, wood elves, wild elves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 7, Current Power Level 20
  Knights of Luna (Dedicated to making Celene aid it's good and neutral neighbors, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 7
  Nippon Dominion (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves), oriental dwarves, oriental halflings, oriental humanoids, monsters of every kind, all alignments) (LL) Original PL 20, Curent PL 39
  Varnaith (Elves, dwarves, gnomes, Suel and other humans from outside the Flanaess, all alignments) (south-southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 23, Current PL 38)

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  20 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  ALZEM

  Planars (Solars: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Planars (Planetars: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Planars (Astral Deva, Monavic Deva, ? Deva: Planars of the Upper Planes, Good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Hope Isle of Toril (Peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, nearly all are good aligned) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 694: Current PL in Realmspace 0, Current PL in Oerthspace 694 (347)

  (The Army of Krynn)

  (The Dragon Overlords of Krynn (Malys the Red Maurader, Khellendros the Storm Over Krynn, Sable the Overlord of New Swamp, Gellidius the Overlord of Southern Ergoth, all the other Dragon Overlords, evil) PL 500
  The Knights of Solamnia (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, lawful good) PL 10
  The Knights of Steel (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, a few minotaur, neutral) PL 40
  The Allies of the Dragon Overlords (Krynnish humans, dwarves, minotaurs, ogres, draconians, goblins, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) PL 100
  The Allies of the Knights of Solamnia and Steel (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, afflicted kender, kender, some ogres, some minotaurs, some of the Faerie of Krynn)  PL 40

  Whitestone (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, a few from all the other races, good) (M) PL 3
  Mount Nevermind (Krynnish gnomes, neutral) (NA)  PL 0
  Hylo (Afflicted kender, kender, some others, good and neutral) (L) PL 3
  Northern Ergoth (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, afflicted kender, kender, some minotaurs) (LL) PL 10
  Southern Ergoth (Krynnish humans, elves, thannoi, various arctic monsters from the MMs) (LL) PL 2
  Thorbardin (Krynnish dwarves) (LL) PL 20
  Kaolyn (Krynnish dwarves) (M)  PL 7
  Thoradin (Krynnish dwarves) (M)  PL 5
  Bloten (Krynnish ogres) (LL)  PL 3
  Sanction (Krynnish humans, refugees of all races) (S) PL 5
  Kalaman (Krynnish humans, dwarves, elves, half-elves, afflicted kender, some minotaurs) PL 3
  Nordmaar (Krynnish humans, minotaurs, ogres, draconians, elves, half-elves, afflicted kender, dwarves, all alignments) PL 7
  The Plains of Dust (Krynnish humans, centaurs, dwarves, afflicted kender, others, all alignments) PL 3
  The Citadel of Light (what's left of it) (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, afflicted kender, dwarves, minotaurs, ogres, all other races except draconians, good) PL 3)

  30 PL from Hope Isle, Oerth
  4 PL from Hope Isle, Oerth (Advancing Your Civilization)

  20 PL from the City of the Gods

  0 PL from the 100 Pocket Dimensions

  - - - 

  ANABSTERCORIAN

  Pseudeonatural Detrachan (Planars, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Pseudeonatural Dire Sharks (Planars, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks (Planars, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) (NA) Original PL 25, Current PL 23

  The Army of Darkness (Illithid from hundreds of worlds, drow from hundreds of worlds, slaves from a thousand worlds, evil) PL 4,000
  The Solistarim (Flannae humans, rogue phaerimm, beholders, illithid, aboleth, some neogi, sahuagin, kraken, intelligent evil sea life, lizard kings, lizard men, efreeti, salamanders, fire elementals, fire giants, frost giants, Nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, chromatic dragons, liches, vampires, various undead, various other lawful evil and neutral evil races, evil) (LL) Original PL 60, Current PL 44
  Blackmoor (Flannae humans, lizard kings, lizard men, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 3
  Heimmorj (Flannae human, evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 3

  Sea Allies of the Solistarim (Dark underwater races of every kind, lawful evil and neutral evil) (INTACT) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 26

  50 PL from the Secret Retreat
  8 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  40 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  BLACK OMEGA

  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments except evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 49

  (The Coalition of Light and Shadow) 

  (Elven Imperial Navy of Greyspace (spelljamming elves, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 20
  Faerie of the Flanaess (every type of Faerie, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  Domain of Highfolk (high elves, grey elves, wood elves, some humans of all types, some gnomes, some halflings, good) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 3
  Tiger Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 12
  Wolf Nomads (Baklunish human, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 12
  Perrenland (Flannae humans, some humans of other types, elven, dwarven, gnome, halfling, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 10
  Peoples of the Sepia Uplands (gnomes, some humans of various types, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 6
  Peoples of the Vesve Forest (elves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 13)

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  12 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  20 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  CREAMSTEAK / SOLLIR

  Planars - Creamsteak

  Axiomatic Giant Eagles (Giant Eagles from Planes other than the Prime Material Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Planars - Sollir

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Other Summoned and Created Forces - One group each for Creamsteak and Sollir

  Undead (Undead of every kind, alignment unknown) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Peoples of the Amedio Rainforest (Humans of unknown types, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (L) Original PL 3, Currrent PL 9
  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (League troops, all alignments but good, quaggoth survivors (evil)) (LL) PL 8
  Grannmont (storm giants of the Rakers, good) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 12
  Heimmont (cloud giants of the Rakers, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 12
   Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 16
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 5
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4

  (Delrunian Alliance)

  (Calrune (Centaurs, high elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Delrune (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 9
  Refugees of Fellreev Forest (Humans of all types, demihumans of all types, forest spirits, forest beings, all alignments) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  The People of Gamboge Forest (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, wild elves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  People of the Loftwood (High elves, gray elves, wood elves, humans of every type, gnomes, treants, good forest spirits, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  The People of the Phostwood (High elves, gray elves, oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Seldanora (High elves, oeridian humans, gray elves, flannae humans, wood elves, suel humans, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  Duchy of Tenh (Oerdian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
  People of Timberway Forest (Swanmay, treants, forest spirits, high elves, grey elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, gnomes, halflings, good)  (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4)

  (League of the Warlords)

  Artonsamay (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 9
  Kinemeet (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, elves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 6

  30 PL from the First Secret Retreat
  8 PL from the First Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  30 PL from the Second Secret Retreat
  12 PL from the Second Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  24 PL from the City of the Gods

  PL for the Simualacrums:  150

  ACQUISITIONS BY CREAMSTEAK / SOLLIR

  5 PL of defectors (mostly human and gnomish) from the Dark Union (NA) Original PL 5, Current PL 5 

  - - - 

  DAGGER

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MM, good and neutral) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 49

  Dwarven Citadels of Greyspace (dwarves, spelljamming mountains, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 21

  (The Kingdom of Ulek) 

  County of Ulek (gnomes, halflings, suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, good) (S) Orignal PL 3, Current PL 6
  Duchy of Ulek (elves, suel humans, oeridian humans, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 2
  The western half of the Principality of Ulek (dwarves, elves, gnomes, suel humans, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (S) Origianl PL 5, Current PL 6
  Viscounty of Verbobonc (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 6

  (The Nations of AnaKeris)

  Anakae Noct (Polynesian human, polynesian demihuman, monsters of various sorts from the MM, neutral) (LL)  PL 20 
  Crisfae Noct (Polynesian dwarves, polynesian humans, polynesian halflings, neutral and evil) (L) PL 30 
  Kiwae Noct (Polynesian races of unknown types, polynesian humans, polynesian demihumans, good) (LL) PL 35 
  Taerae Noct (Polynesian humans, polynesian demihumans, good) (M)  PL 15 
  Llurae Noct (Polynesian halflings, polynesian dwarves, evil) (L)  PL 25

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  16 PL from the Secret Retreat

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  100 PL from full use of the Axe of the Dwarvish Lords

  - - - 

  DARKNESS

  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Erypt (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 52
  Esmerin (Halflings, cloud giants, stone giants, storm giants, titans, neutral and good) (west off-map) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 35
  Orcreich (Gnomes, halflings, hill dwarves, svirfneblin, mountain dwarves, some humans, high elves, good) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 34
  Dwarves of the Yatils (Mountain dwarves, hill dwarves, gnomes, svirfneblin, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 21

  (The Baklunish Confederation) 

  (Caliphate of Ekbir (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 18
  Spirit Empire of Garnak (Baklunish humans, certain types of undead, treants, sentient trees, forest spirits, treants, sentient animals, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 23
  Istivar (Baklunish humans, dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 10
  The Paynims (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (L) Original PL 2, Current PL 27
  Peoples of the Tusman Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, baklunish humans, svirfneblin, deep dwarves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 11
  Tusmit (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 18
  Ull (Baklunish humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 17
  Yecha (Baklunish humans, dwarves, gnomes, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 9
  Sultanate of Zeif (Baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 27)

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  20 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  100 PL for the full use of the Cup of Al'Akbar and the Talisman of Al'Akbar

  - - - 

  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  Planars - Mr Draco

  Salamanders (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Rakshasas (Planars of Acheron and Hell, home plane unknown, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race  
  Xill (Planars of the Ethereal Plane, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Planars - Serpenteye

  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Devils (Planars of Hell, lawful evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Efreet (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Fire, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Other Summoned and Created Forces - One group each for Mr Draco and Serpenteye

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments but few good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) Original PL 66, Current PL 65

  The Githyanki Legions (Githyanki of all kinds, slaves of all kinds, evil) PL 1,000

  The Lost Elves of the Adri Forest (Now released - high elven, grey elven, banshees and other elven undead, evil forest beings, evil) (S) Original PL 8, Current PL 22

  (The Union of Oerth) 

  (Knights of Aerdi (Dedicated to restoring the Great Kingdom, all alignments) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 17
  Great Kingdom of Northern Aerdi (Oeridian humans, suel humans, dwarves, gnomes, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, neutral and evil) (L) Original PL 13, Current PL 58
  United Kingdom of Ahlissa (Oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, undead of all types, monsters, evil) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 76 
  Sea Barons (Suel humans, oerdian humans, flannae humans, slaves of all types, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 21
  Bone March (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (S) Original PL 1, Current PL 16
  Legions of Kas (Suel humans, undead of all types, monsters of every sort from the MMs, constructs, evil) (NA) Original PL 30, Current PL 18 
  Medegia (Undead of all types, humanoids of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 38
  Rel Astra (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, undead, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 17)

  Sahuagin Empire of the Solnor Ocean (Sahuagin, ixit., sharks, slaves of every kind, monsters of every kind from the MM) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 77

  100 PL from the Secret Retreat
  96 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  100 PL for the full use of the Sword of Kas

  ACQUIRED BY MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE

  - Tenser (NPC, human, fighter/mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2 
  - Philidor the Blue Wizard (NPC, human (blue colored!), mage of very high level, evil) (SLAVE OF THE GOD EMPEROR) PL 2

  Luna Base (A portion of the moon, Luna) (LL) Original PL 50, Current PL 98

  - Peoples of the Adri Forest (high elves, wood elves, wild elves, oeridian humans, flannae humans, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 51
  - Prelacy of Almor (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 18
  - Peoples of Celadan Forest (High elves, oeridian humans, suel humans, gray elves, wood elves, gnomes, halflings, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 18
  - Peoples of the Flinty Hills (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 18 
  - Garrel Enkdal (mountain dwarves, all alignments but few evils) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 19
  - Peoples of the Grandwood (High elves, oeridian humans, wood elves, suel humans, wild elves, some humans of other types, grey elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, treants, forest beings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 32
  - People of Hempmonaland (Hempmonalander humans, suel humans, lizardmen, many other races, monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 55
  - Idee (Oeridian humans, some humans of other types, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (Part of the Iron League) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 28
  - Peoples of the Iron Hills (Dwarves, gnomes, some humans of oeridian and suel types, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 15
  - Free City of Irongate (Dwarves, gnomes, halflings, oeridian humans, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 14
  - Kingdom of Nyrond (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (LL) Original PL 8, Current PL 68
  - Onnwall (Oeridian humans, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (Part of the Iron League) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 14
  - Scarlet Brotherhood (Suel humans, Hempmonalander humans, dwarves, assorted monsters under magical control, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (LL)  Original PL 30, Current PL 63
  Tarquish Empire (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 25
  Tarquish Dominion (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 20
  - County of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 35

  Polaris Base (Part of the continent of Polaris) (LL) PL 10

  Barrier Peaks Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 41
  Crystalmists Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 41
  Hellfurnaces Military District (troops of the Union, all alignments) (L) Original PL 5, Current PL 41
  Southern Hempmonaland Military District (troops of the Union,  yuan-ti, hempmonalander humans, all alignments) (southeast off-map) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 58
  City of Rauxes (Union troops, all alignments) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 19

  Dullstrand Military District (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Peoples of the Hestmark Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Peoples of the Northern Hollow Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Peoples of the Southern Hollow Highlands (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Menowood Military District (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Sunndi (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Peoples of the Vast Swamp (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0
  Isles of Woe (Union troops, all alignments) PL 0

  The Glorioles Mountain Range (no known inhabitants) (L)  PL 0
  Lake Kalanyr (no known inhabitants) (M)  PL 0
  The Grand Conflagration of Sunndi (no known inhabitants) (M)  PL 0
  The Tilvanot Peninsula (remnants of the original human and humanoid populations, neutral) (L)  PL 0
  The Skylances (The new mountains of Hempmonaland, no known inhabitants) (M)  PL 0
  The Grey Deeps (northern Hempmonaland, current inhabitants unknown) (L)  PL 0

  KRYNNISH NATIONS THAT DEFAULT TO THE UNION OF OERTH

  Estwilde (Krynnish humans, dwarves, minotaurs, draconians, neutral and evil) (L) PL 3
  Taman Busak (Krynnish humans, dwarves, draconians, evil) (L) PL 4
  Neraka (Krynnish humans, dwarves, draconians, evil) (S) PL 4
  Kern (Krynnish minotaurs, humans, evil) (L) PL 7
  Mithas (Krynnish minotaurs, humans, evil) (S)  PL 7
  Kothas (Krynnish minotaurs, humans, others, evil) PL 4
  Icewall (Krynnish thannoi, humans, others, evil) PL 3
  Nightlund (No known inhabitants, area cannot be inhabited) (NA)  PL 0

  Silvanesti (Krynnish Silvanesti elves, humans, all alignments) (LL) PL 3
  Solamnia (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, kender, all alignments) (LL) PL 7
  The Forest of Qualinesti (No known inhabitants) (LL) PL 0
  Abanasinia (Krynnish humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, kender, all alignments) PL 3

  - - -

  FESTY DOG

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Metallic Planar Dragons (Metallic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Scro Armada of Greyspace (Spelljamming scro, neutral) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 40

  Sea of Dust (Inhabitants unknown to any but Festy Dog, alignments unknown) PL 10

  Zindia (Star dwarves, nibelungen dwarves, star gnomes, high kobolds, high orcs, galeb duhr, dinosaurs of all types, lizard men, lizard kings, neutral) (L) Original PL 20, Current PL 23

  Western Amedio Rainforest (humanoids of all types, various underdark races, monsters of every type from the MMs, humans of unknown types, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  Valley of the Mage (Valley elves, gnomes, suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, neutral) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 6

  Aboleth of the Underdark (aboleth, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 12
  Cloakers of the Underdark (cloakers, neutral) (S) Original PL 6, Current PL 8
  Delvers of the Underdark (delvers, neutral) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 8
  Derro of the Underdark (derro, neutral) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 15
  Destrachan of the Underdark (destrachan, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 13
  Duergar of the Underdark (duergar, neutral) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 18
  Grimlocks of the Underdark (grimlocks, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 12
  Trogolodytes of the Underdark (trogolodytes, neutral) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 13
  Umber Hulks of the Underdark (umber hulks, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 13

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  8 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  RECONQUERED BY FESTY DOG 

  Humanoids of the Hellfurnaces (Humanoids of every kind, neutral) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 18

  - - - 

  FORRESTER

  The United Commonwealth of Toril (Peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) (NA) Original PL 1,000, Current PL 737

  Current PL in Realmspace unknown (except to Forrester)
  Current PL in Oerthspace unknown (except to Forrester)

  40 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  FORSAKEN ONE

  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Illithid of Greyspace (spelljamming illithid, slaves of every type, evil) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 58
  Neogi of Greyspace (spelljamming neogi, their umber hulk servants, slaves of every type, evil) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 62

  Unseelie of the Flanaess (every type of Dark Faerie, evil) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 48

  Formians of the Southern Hellfurnaces (Formian Giant Ants, lawful neutral) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 20
  Kuo-Toa of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 18
  Illithid of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (illithid, slaves of all types, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 25
  Trogolodytes of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (trogolodytes, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 20

  Kuo-Toa of the Underdark (kuo-toa, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 20

  6 PL from the City of the Gods

  224 PL for the Special Projects

  60 PL for the Secret Retreat
  20 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  RECONQUERED BY FORSAKEN ONE 

  - Humanoids of the Jotens (Humanoids of every kind, slaves of every kind, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 19
  - Giants of the Jotens (Giants of every kind, slaves of every type, kind) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 20 
  - Conquered Underdark Regions (A vast area of the Underdark in the western Flanaess) (LL) Original PL 4, Current PL 20

  - - - 

  GNOMEWORKS

  Formians (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Modrons (Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) Original PL 66, Current PL 65

  Chauntosbergen (Deep dwarves, mountain dwarves, hill dwarves of the western Griff Mountains) (L) Original PL 4, Current PL 9
  Technomancy of the Lortmils (gnomes, dwarves under the secret tutelage of the United Commonwealth of Toril, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 50, Current PL 30
  Peoples of the Northern Lortmils (dwarves, gnomes, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5

  (The Eastern League) 

  Duchy of Urnst (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 5

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  8 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  8 PL from the City of the Gods

  PL for full use of the Annulus:  100

  Nuclear Arsenal:  3,000 warheads (maximum of 20 megatons each)

  - - - 

  KABOOM

  Air Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Djinn (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Air, good) see the Planar Arms Race
  The Water Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Water, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gnomish Sidewheelers of Greyspace (gnomes, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 9

  Aerlindre (Avariel of the Yatils, giant eagles, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 7
  Archenmont (Cloud giants of the Corusk Mountains, good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 11
  Kindlemont (Storm giants of the Corusk Mountains, giant intelligent ravens, silver wolves, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 12
  Isle of Olman (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Silvamont (Avariel of the Corusk Mountains, giant eagles, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 13
  Sky League of the Isle of the Phoenix (Winged oeridian humans, winged humans of unknown kinds, avariel, winged dwarves, winged gnomes, winged halflings, all alignments but few evil) (far east off-map) (L) Original PL 22, Current PL 11
  Sonnmonnten (Cloud giants of the Yatils, good) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 8
  Isle of Touv (Hempmonalander human, neutral) (S) Origianl PL 2, Current PL 4

  (The Sea League) 

  (Coral Empire (sea-elves, dolphins, many other underwater races, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 14
  Deepwater League (Merfolk, sea-elves, tritons, dolphins, in the Drawmij Ocean, neutral and good) (LL) Original PL 15, Current PL 15
  Sea League (merfolk, tritons, in the Solnor Ocean, neutral) (LL) Original PL 13, Current PL 13
  People of the Shining Grottos (Merfolk, sea-elves, dolphins, tritons, in the Azure Sea, heavily good) (LL) Original PL 10, Current PL 13

  8 PL from the City of the Gods

  50 PL from the Simulacrums

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  4 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  - - - 

  KALANYR

  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Faerie of the Realm of Faerie (Planars of the Realm of Faerie, good and neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  The Elves of Dneiper (Dneipan royal elves, high elves, green elves, good) PL 500

  Drow of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (drow, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 31
  Drow of the Underdark (drow, chaotic good) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 47
  Deep Dragons and Chromatic Dragons of the Hellfurnaces and Crystalmists (dragons, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 7, Current PL 28

  Kalanyr's Ishtarland (Yuan-Ti, Giants of every type, humanoids of every type, chaotic good) (L) Original PL 24, Current PL 45
  Transplanted People of Rauxes (The tarrasque, celestial knights, revenants, good undead of all types, powerful monsters, large animated constructs, good) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 15
  The Robots (From the crashed spaceship in the module S3, Expedition to the Barrier Peaks) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 10

  8 PL from the City of the Gods

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  32 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  0 PL for the 10 Pocket Dimensions created by 10th level magic
  320 PL for the 10 Pocket Dimensions (LL) created by 10th level magic (Advancing Your Civilization)

  60 PL from 10th level Cloning

  10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population Invisibility at will
  10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population permanent Protection from Arrows
  10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population enhanced Constitution
  10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population ability to operate normally in daylight
  10 PL from using 10th level magic to grant entire population wings.


  - - - 

  MAUDLIN

  NOTE - Acererak has achieved Apotheosis

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Xeg-Yi (Planars of the Negative Material Plane, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Dracoliches (Planar Dracoliches, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race 
  Monsters (Monsters of every type from the MMs, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Chromatic Dragons (Chromatic dragons of every kind, evil) (NA) Original PL 200, Current PL 119 (serious losses from magical research)

  Acererak's Minions (undead of every type, monsters of every type from the MMs, constructs, evil) (NA) Original PL 20, Current PL 1

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat

  400 PL in Undead called from all over Oerth

  - - - 

  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) 

  Undead (undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD) 
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind, all alignments except good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Undead Dragons (Skeleton dragons, zombie dragons, ghoul dragons, ghast dragons, wraith dragons, spectre dragons, vampiric dragons, ghost dragons, dracoliches, evil) Original PL 40, Current PL 36
  Shadow Dragons (Shadow dragons, evil) Original PL 10, Current PL 9

  Shadow Empire (The Empire of Shade in the Plane of Shadow, many kinds of beings with the Shade template or associated with Shadow, Torilian humans, demihumans, humanoids, some Oerthian converts, evil) (LL) Original PL 77, Current PL 5

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  8 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  Nuclear Arsenal:  1,000 warheads (maximum of 1 megaton each;  may be negative energy bursts)

  - - - 

  MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA

  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Fire Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Shade (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, neutral and evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  The Knights of Neraka (Krynn humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, minotaurs, lawful evil) PL 20
  The Allies of the Knights (Krynn humans, elves, half-elves, dwarves, gnomes, minotaurs, draconians, assorted monsters of every type from the MMs, Krynnish unseelie, neutral and evil) PL 20
  The Chromatic Dragons of Krynn (Krynnish Chromatic Dragons of all colors, evil) PL 60
  The Dead of Krynn (The Dead of Krynn, alignment not applicable) PL 900

  - - -

  'O SKOTEINOS

  Githzerai (Planars of the Astral Plane, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Dao (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gith of Greyspace (Spelljamming mercenary gith, neutral) (LL) Original PL 20, Current PL 39

  The Gith Armada (the Gith Mercenary Armada of the Local Cluster, gith of all kinds, neutral) PL 300

  Crystalmont (frost giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 17
  Dark Swamp (Humanoids of all types, undead of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 2, Current PL 15
  Beings of the Dreadwood (Undead trolls, undead treants, undead sentient trees, evil forest spirits, other undead of every type, humanoids, monsters of every sort from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 10
  Esserbaudos (hill giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 15
  Haermont (Stone giants of the Griff Mountains, neutral) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 16
  Hold of the Sea Princes (Suel humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 17
  Peoples of the Hool Marshes (Lizard men, hempmonalander humans, monsters of every sort from the MM, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 9
  Orcish Empire of the Pomarj (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, monsters of every type from the MMs, evil) (L) Original PL 15, Current PL 25
  Humanoids of the Rakers (humanoids of every type, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 23
  Sleichenbaudos (Hill giants of the Corusk Mountains, slaves of every type, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 16
  The eastern half of the Principality of Ulek (Orcs, half-orcs, other humanoids, slaves of all kinds, evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 8
  Usurbaudos (fire giants of the Rakers, evil) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 16

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  PL from outfitting entire army with Red Steel weapons and armor:  

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat
  20 PL from the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  - - - 

  RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Black Brotherhood (Suel humans who have infiltrated the Scarlet Brotherhood, evil) (L) PL 1 
  The Cult of Tharizdun (Suel humans, undead, evil)  (L) PL 1
  The Cult of the Elder Elemental Gods (humans of every kind, demihumans of every kind, humanoids of every kind, evil) PL 3

  20 PL from the City of the Gods

  30 PL from the Secret Retreat

  ACQUISITIONS BY RHIALTO THE MARVELOUS 

  - Tharizdun (NPC, demipower, former race unknown, insane) (DEAD) PL 0 

  - - - 

  SOLLIR FURRYFOOT

  Slaadi (Planars of Limbo, chaotic neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Heisenbaudos (Frost giants of the Corusk Mountains, nibelungen dwarves, dark gnomes, slaves of every type, the Deepspawn and all the monsters it produces, slaves of all types, evil) (M) Original PL 15, Current PL 16
  Beings of Hraak Forest (Quaggoths, remorhaz, dire wolves, hill giants, dark gnomes, some humanoids, slaves of every type, evil) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 4
  Beings of Sable Wood (Hill giants, formidians, many beings of mixed race, forest spirits, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 5
  Beings of Spikey Forest (Quaggoths, dire wolves, forest spirits, evil) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4

  (The League of the Warlords) 

  Fellands (Humans of every type, humanoids, dwarves, some beings from the Underdark, evil) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 9
  Kor (Humans of every type, elves, dwarves, gnomes, monsters of every type from the MM, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Redhand (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, monsters of every type from the MM, evil) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 6
  Riftcrag (Humans of all types, humanoids, dwarves, gnomes, some elves, some beings from the Underdark, neutral and evil) (S) Original PL 7, Current PL 6

  20 PL from the City of the Gods

  PL for the Simualacrums:  150

  30 PL for the Secret Retreat
  12 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  ACQUISITIONS BY SOLLIR

  Quaggoth Fells of the Burneal (League troops, all alignments but good, quaggoth survivors (evil)) (LL) PL 8

  - - -

  TOKIWONG

  Demons (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Demons again (Planars of the Abyss, chaotic evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Yugoloths (Planars of the Gehenna, the Grey Waste, Tartarus, neutral evil) PL see the Planar Arms Race 

  Undead (Undead of every type, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) (NA) Original PL 25, Current PL 20

  Rovers of the Barrens (Flannae humans, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 7
  Empire of the Bright Lands (Rary, baklunish humans, dwarves, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, constructs, summoned beings, evil) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 4
  Empire of Iuz (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (L) Original PL 25, Current PL 26
  Horned Society (Humans of all types, humanoids of all types, slaves of all types, undead of all types, dwarves, evil) (M) Original PL 7, Current PL 10
  Ket (Baklunish humans, neutral) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 10
  Hold of Stonefist (Suel humans, flannae humans, dwarves, slaves of all types, neutral and evil) (M) Original PL 6, Current PL 10
  Humanoids of the Yatils (humanoids of every type, evil) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 9

  30 PL for the Secret Retreat
  8 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  100 PL for full use of the Machine of Lum the Mad

  ACQUISITIONS BY TOKIWONG

  Beings of the Cairn Hills (Empire troops, all alignments except good) PL 0

  - - - 

  UVENELEI

  Metallic Planar Dragons (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Metallic Planar Dragons (second selection) (Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Gem Planar Dragons (Gem Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, neutral) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Gem Dragons (Gem dragons of every kind, neutral) Original PL 17, Current PL 16

  (The United Alliance of the Crescent) 

  (Ishtarland (Humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kind, humanoids of unknown kind, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 17
  Lyrn (humans of unknown kind, genies, demihumans of unknown kinds, humanoids of unknown kinds, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far west off-map) (LL) Original PL 40, Current PL 15
  Wind Dukes of Aaqa (Oriental humans, spirit folk (oriental elves) oriental demihumans, oriental humanoids, lawful neutral and lawful good) (far west-northwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 30, Current PL 18)

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  30 PL for the Secret Retreat
  8 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  - - - 

  VALKYS

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie, again (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie, yet again (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil)  PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of all types, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but good) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Unseelie of the Realm of Faerie (Dark Planars of the Realm of Faerie, evil) (NA) PL 5
  Chromatic Planar Dragons (Chromatic Dragons from all Planes other than the Prime, evil) (NA) PL 5
  Shades (Planars of the Plane of Shadow, evil) (NA) PL 5 

  40 PL from the City of the Gods

  6 PL for the Secret Retreat (severe loss due to magical research)

  VENUS

  No PC yet

  16 PL of NPCs

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race
  Eladrin (Planars of Arborea, chaotic good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, generally good) PL see the Monster Arms Race
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  The Legions of Alphatia (the people of Alphatia, from the Hollow World setting, all alignments) PL 300

  The Emerald Order of the Kron Hills (dwarves, gnomes, halflings, some elves, some humans of all types, neutral and good) (L) Original PL 3, Current PL 14
  The Cult of the Emerald in the Alliance of the Crescent (humans, elves, drow, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Alliance of the Rising Sun (oriental humans, spirit folk, oriental dwarves, oriental gnomes, oriental halflings, humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Baklunish Confederation (humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Kevellond League (humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Delrunian Alliance (elves, gnomes, halflings, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the League of Warlords (humans, dwarves, gnomes, some humanoids, other mostly good aligned beings, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order of the Vesve (Faerie, humans, elves, drow, gnomes, halflings, other good aligned beings, good) 25
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Empire of Iuz (humanoids, humans, dwarves, gnomes, some drow, some elves, good) PL 15
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Union of Oerth (humans, humanoids, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, drow, other mostly good aligned beings, good) PL 30
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Thillronian Peninsula (humans, werebeasts, elves, swanmay, Faerie, good giants, good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in Hempmonaland (Yuan-Ti, human, unknown races, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order of the Western Mountains (humanoids, humans, dwarves, gnomes, giants, neutral and good) PL 15
  The Cult of the Emerald Order of the Yatils (dwarves, gnomes, giants, avariel, some others, neutral and good) PL 20
  The Cult of the Emerald Order in the Isle of the Phoenix (Flying humans, avariel, flying dwarves, flying gnomes, flying halflings, some others)  PL 20

  2 PL from the City of the Gods

  - - - 

  WILLIAM RONALD

  Celestials (Planars of Mount Celestia, lawful good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Guardinals (Planars of Elysium, neutral good) PL see the Planar Arms Race 
  Earth Elementals (Planars of the Elemental Plane of Earth, in this case good) PL see the Planar Arms Race

  Undead (Undead of every kind, good) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments but few evil) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  Celene Base (Part of the moon of Celene) (LL) 10

  Metallic Dragons (Metallic dragons of every kind, good) (NA) Original PL 50, Current PL 49

  The Legions of Thyatis (the people of Thyatis, from the Hollow World setting, all alignments) PL 300

  Suhfang (Humans of unknown kind, powerful undead, many kinds of monsters from the MM, all alignments) (far southwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 25, Current PL 27
 People of the Kettish Hills (Gnomes, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, dwarves, all alignments) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 7

  (The Kevellond League) 

  (March of Bissel (Suel humans, baklunish humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good)(S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Kingdom of Furyondy (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, rhennee humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils)(L) Original PL 7, Current PL 16
  Gran March (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Kingdom of Keoland (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, all alignments but few evils) (L) Original PL 8, Current PL 16
  Shieldlands (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, good) (S) Original PL 3, Current PL 5
  Peoples of the Stark Mounds (Hill dwarves, mountain dwarves, gnomes, oeridian humans, suel humans, high elves, gray elves, good) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5
  Sterich (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, heavily good) (S) Original PL 5, Current PL 5
  Archclericy of Veluna (Oeridian humans, suel humans, flannae humans, baklunish humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (M) Original PL 8, Current PL 11
  Yeomanry (Suel humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, neutral and good) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 10

  Knights of Holy Shielding (Dedicated to holding the Shieldlands and stopping Iuz, neutral and good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Knights of the Watch (Dedicated to protecting the Sheldomar Valley from the Baklunish, neutral) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  Order of the Hart (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, good) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4
  The Fellowship of the Torch (Dedicated to stopping Iuz, all alignments) (S) Original PL 2, Current PL 4

  30 PL for the Secret Retreat
  4 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  4 PL from the City of the Gods

  PL for full use of the Crook of Rao:  100

  ACQUISITIONS BY WILLIAMS 

  Geoff (Suel humans, flannae humans, oeridian humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes) (S) Original PL 4, Current PL 5

  Free City of Dyvvers (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0
  Peoples of the Gnarley Forest (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0
  Rangers of the Gnarley Forest (Kevellonder troops, all alignments except evil) PL 0

  - - - 

  ZELDA

  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race (BEING SUMMONED AND CREATED) 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race (BEING CREATED) 

  Storm Riders of Telchuria (Agnakok mages, agnakok humans of unknown kind, agnakok demihumans of unknown kinds, agnakok humanoids of unknown kinds, small sentient tornadoes, spirits of the earth and sky, neutral) (far northwest off-map) (LL) Original PL 35, Current PL 41

  Frost Barbarians / Fruztii (Suel humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 4, Current PL 11
  Ice Barbarians / Cruski (Suel humans, all alignments) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 12
  Ratik (Oeridian humans, suel humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, good) (M) Original PL 3, Current PL 11
  Snow Barbarians / Schnai (Suel humans, all alignments but few evils) (M) Original PL 5, Current PL 11

  30 PL for the Secret Retreat
  24 PL for the Secret Retreat (Advancing Your Civilization)

  8 PL from the City of the Gods

  ZOURON

  Wood Elementals
  Beings of the Far Realm
  Modrons (The Planars of Mechanus, lawful neutral)

  Undead (Undead of every kind, evil) PL see the Undead Arms Race (ON HOLD)
  Monsters (Monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL see the Monster Arms Race 
  Constructs (Constructs of every kind, neutral) PL see the Construct Arms Race

  AnaKeris Eternal Empire Army (Torilian oriental humans of all kinds, Torilian oriental demihumans of all kinds, Torilian oriental humanoids of all kinds, Torilian humans/demihumans/humanoids from outside of Kara-Tur, all alignments) Original PL 1,000 (500 on Oerth), Current PL 1,000 (500 on Oerth)

  Current nuclear arsenal:  5,000 warheads (maximum of 100 megatons each)

  - - -

  NATIONS OR AREAS THAT COULD BE CLAIMED (they might fight back, of course)

  AQUARIA

  Empire of Aquaria (Humans of unknown kind, oeridian humans, demihumans from the Flanaess, a number of races unknown, monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL 40

  NPCS CURRENTLY OUT OF PLAY

  Sauros of the Shadow Council, Chosen of Melkor (NPC, shade ililthid, Rogue 5 / Assasin 10 / Shadowdance 5, lawful evil) PL 2 

  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 
  - 

  - - - THE ARMS RACE LIST - - - 

  BASE STRENGTH 

  ALYX (Planar Xeg-Ya/Jann/Nature Elementals, Alliance of the Rising Sun, Metallic Dragons) PL 4 + 14 + 256 + 39 = 313
  ALZEM (Planar Solar/Planetar/Deva, Isle of Hope, Confederation of Krynn - the Dragon Overlords of Krynn, servants of the Dragon Overlords, Knights of Solamnia, Knights of Steel, others) PL 7 + 16 + 1,164 + 90 = 1277
  ANABSTERCORIAN (Planar Pseudeonatural Destrachans/Psuedeonatural Dire Sharks/Pseudeonatural Arrowhawks, Army of Darkness, Solistarim, Gem Dragons) PL 10 + 16 + 4,197 + 56 = 4,279
  BLACK OMEGA (Planar Guardinals/Eladrin/Faerie, Faerie of the Flanaess, The Coalition of Light and Shadow, The Circle of Eight, Metallic Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 205 + 41 = 266
  CREAMSTEAK / SOLLIR (Planar Axiomatic Giant Eagles/Gem Dragons/Earth Elementals/Slaadi/Demons/Chromatic Dragons, Delrunian Alliance, League of the Warlords, Giants) PL 19 + 32 + 421 + 95 = 567
  DAGGER (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, Dwarves of Greyspace, Kingdom of Ulek, Metallic Dragons) PL 0 + 16 + 365 + 39 = 420
  DARKNESS (Planar Gem Dragons/Dao/Fire Elementals, Erypt, Esmerin, Orcreich, Dwarves of the Yatils, Baklunish Confederation) PL 5 + 16 + 446 + 39 = 505
  MR DRACO / SERPENTEYE (Planar Salamanders/Rakshasa/Xill/Devils/Yugoloths/Efreet, Union of Oerth, Lost Elves, Many Conquered Nations, Gem Dragons, Many Parts of Ansalon on Krynn) PL 35 + 36 + 2,575 + 92 = 2,732
  FESTY DOG (Planar Chromatic Dragons/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Races of the Underdark) PL 5 + 16 + 263 + 47 = 329
  FORRESTER (The United Commonwealth of Toril, peoples and beings of almost every race on Toril and in Realmspace, all alignments but few evils) PL 7 + 16 + 1,737 + 98 PL = 1,878 (in Realmspace)
  FORSAKEN ONE (Planar Modrons/Formians/Unseelie, Underdark Races, Unseelie of the Flanaess, Illithid and Neogi of Greyspace) PL 10 + 32 + 630 + 68 = 739
  GNOMEWORKS (Planar Formians/Modrons/Earth Elementals, Technomancy of the Lortmils, Eastern League, Iron League, Gem Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 260 + 51 = 331
  KABOOM (Planar Air Elementals/Djinn/Water Elementals, Sky-Sea League, Good Giants, Gnomes of Greyspace) PL 7 + 16 + 226 + 78 = 327
  KALANYR (Planar Eladrin/Faerie/Slaadi, Good Undead, Empire of the Yuan-Ti, Ivid the Celestial King and Rauxes, Drow of Oerth, Dragons of H/Cs, Elves of Dneiper) PL 10 + 10 + 1,164 + 98 = 1,282
  MAUDLIN (Planar Evil Demons/Xeg-Yi/Dracoliches, Acererak, Minions of Acererak, Scarlet Brotherhood, Chromatic Dragons) PL 20 + 16 + 554 + 79 = 669
  LORD MELKOR (TALOS) (Shadow Empire, Undead Dragons, Shadow Dragons) PL 20 + 16 + 92 + 103 = 230
  MINA AND THE KNIGHTS OF NERAKA (Planar Earth Elementals/Fire Elementals/Shade, The Knights of Neraka, Chromatic Dragons of Krynn, the Dead of Krynn, allies of the Knights of Neraka from Krynn, lawful evil)  PL 20 + 16 + 1,000 + 11 = 1,047
  'O SKOTEINOS (Planar Githzerai/Dao/Earth Elementals, Orcish Empire of the Pomarj, Evil Giants, Gith of Greyspace, Gith Mercenary Armada) PL 4 + 16 + 581 + 48 = 649
  RHIALTO THE MARVELLOUS (Black Brotherhood) PL 0 + 16 + 5 + 55 + 31 = 107
  TOKIWONG (Iuz and Empire of Iuz, Rary and Empire of the Bright Lands, Ket, Gem Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 238 + 44 = 302
  UVENELEI (Planar Metallic Dragons/Metallic Dragons/Gem Dragons, The United Alliance of the Northwestern Crescent, Gem Dragons) PL 4 + 16 + 108 + 47 = 173
  VALKYS (Planar Unseelie/Shades/Chromatic Dragons)  PL 4 + 16 + 61 + 58 = 139
  VENUS (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Eladrin, the Emerald Order, Cults of the Emerald Order, the Legions of Alphatia) PL 0 + 16 + 581 + 31 = 628
  WILLIAM RONALD (Planar Celestials/Guardinals/Good Earth Elementals, People of the Kettish Hills, Kevellond Alliance, Metallic Dragons, Legions of Thyatis) PL 5 + 16 + 630 + 42 = 693
  ZELDA (Storm Riders of Telchuria, Ratik, the Frost/Snow/Ice Barbarians, People of Timberway Forest) PL 0 + 16 + 148 + 40 = 196
  ZOURON (Planar Wood Elementals/Far Realm/Modrons, AnaKeris Eternal Empire Army)  PL 0 + 16 + 500 + 38 = 550

  THE TECHNOLOGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  20 (Alyx's armies attack/defend at + 3 / + 2) 
  Alzem  20  (+ 5 / + 4)
  Anabstercorian  11 (+ 3 / + 3)
  Black Omega  20 (+ 3 / + 2)
  Creamsteak / Sollir  20 x 2 (+ 3 / + 2) 
  Dagger  20 (+ 3 / + 2)
  Darkness  20 (+ 3 / + 2) 
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  18 x 2 (+ 2 / + 1)
  Festy Dog  18 (+ 2 / + 1)
  Forrester  30 (+ 7 / + 5) (thermonuclear weapons attained - if used + 10 / + 6)
  Forsaken One  20 (+ 4 / + 4)
  GnomeWorks  32 (+ 4 / + 2) (thermonuclear weapons attained - if used + 7 / + 3)
  Kaboom  20 (+ 3 / + 2) 
  Kalanyr  20 (+ 5 / + 4)
  Maudlin  15 (+ 5 / + 5)
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  25 (+ 6 / + 6) (nuclear weapons attained - if used + 9 / + 7)
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka  3 (+ 1 / + 1)
  'o Skoteinos  20 (+ 4 / + 4)
  Rhialto  10 (+ 3 / + 3)
  Tokiwong  20 (+ 4 / + 4)
  Uvenelei  20 (+ 3 / + 2) 
  Valkys  10 (+ 3 / + 3)
  Venus  20 (+ 3 / + 2)
  William Ronald  20 (+ 3 / + 2)
  Zelda  20 (+ 3 / + 2)
  Zouron 30 (+ 4 / + 2)

  THE MAGICAL ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  5
  Alzem  50 (10th level magic attained)
  Anabstercorian  23
  Black Omega  7
  Creamsteak / Sollir  15
  Dagger  5
  Darkness  5
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  5
  Festy Dog  5
  Forrester  68 (10th level magic attained) 
  Forsaken One  15
  GnomeWorks  5
  Kaboom  38
  Kalanyr  58.5 (10th level magic attained) 
  Maudlin  50 (10th level magic attained) (Apotheosis attained)
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  55 (10th level magic attained)
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka  0
  'o Skoteinos  8
  Red Goo 6.3
  Rhialto  7
  Tokiwong  10
  Uvenelei  13
  Valkys  28
  Venus  5
  William Ronald  7
  Zelda  6
  Zouron  0

  THE PLANAR ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  6
  Alzem  6
  Anabstercorian  6
  Black Omega  6
  Creamsteak / Sollir  8 + 10
  Dagger  6
  Darkness  6
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  9 x 2
  Festy Dog  12
  Forrester  0
  Forsaken One  18
  GnomeWorks  6
  Kaboom  6
  Kalanyr  6
  Maudlin  6
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  6
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka  3
  'o Skoteinos  6
  Rhialto  6
  Tokiwong   6
  Uvenelei  6
  Valkys  12
  Venus  3
  William Ronald  6
  Zelda  6
  Zouron  3

  THE UNDEAD ARMS RACE 

  Alyx (good undead)  0
  Alzem  0
  Anabstercorian (evil undead)  4
  Black Omega  0
  Creamsteak / Sollir (undead)  0 x 2
  Dagger  0
  Darkness (good undead)  4 (which were placed in stasis)
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye (evil undead)  0 x 2
  Emerald Order  0
  Festy Dog  0
  Forrester  0
  Forsaken One (evil undead)  0
  GnomeWorks 0 
  Kaboom (good undead)  0
  Kalanyr (good undead)  0
  Maudlin (evil undead)  20
  Lord Melkor (Talos) (evil undead)  4
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka  0
  'o Skoteinos (evil undead)  0
  Rhialto (evil undead)  0
  Serpenteye (evil undead)  0
  Tokiwong (evil undead)  0
  Uvenelei  0 
  Valkys (evil undead)  0
  Venus  0
  William Ronald  0 
  Zelda  0
  Zouron  0

  THE MONSTER ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  6
  Alzem  12 (for the Incorporeal Celestial Golems)
  Anabstercorian  6
  Black Omega  6
  Creamsteak / Sollir 2 x 12 (for the Celestial/Gold Dragon/Black Pudding Composite Beings)
  Dagger  6
  Darkness  6
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  12 x 2 (for the Superdragons and Supertrolls)
  Festy Dog  8
  Forrester  0
  Forsaken One  11
  GnomeWorks  6
  Kaboom  12 (for the Splitting Bats)
  Kalanyr  12 (for using 10th level magic to split the Tarrasque up into dozens of Tarrasques)
  Maudlin  6
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  6
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka  3
  'o Skoteinos  12 (for the Red Goo Handling Golems and Composite Beings and their Duplicates)
  Rhialto  6
  Tokiwong  6
  Uvenelei  6
  Valkys  6
  Venus  1
  William Ronald  6
  Zelda  6
  Zouron  3

  - - - 

  THE CONSTRUCT ARMS RACE 

  Alyx  2
  Alzem  2
  Anabstercorian  2
  Black Omega  2
  Creamsteak / Sollir  2 x 2
  Dagger  2
  Darkness  2
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  2 x 2
  Festy Dog  4
  Forrester  0
  Forsaken One  6
  GnomeWorks  2
  Kaboom  2
  Kalanyr  2
  Maudlin  2
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  2
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka  2
  'o Skoteinos  2
  Rhialto  2
  Tokiwong  2
  Uvenelei  2
  Valkys  2
  Venus  1
  William Ronald  2
  Zelda  2
  Zouron  2

  - - - 

  Level of your Society and Culture, in Terran terms. 

  Alyx  1591
  Alzem  2100 and 1888
  Anabstercorian  1541
  Black Omega  1546.6
  Creamsteak / Sollir  1540
  Dagger  1560.6
  Darkness  1590
  Mr Draco / Serpentye  1672
  Festy Dog  1552.6
  Forrester  2100 and 1881 
  Forsaken One  1594
  GnomeWorks  1882 and 1525
  Kaboom  1594
  Kalanyr  1597
  Maudlin  1553
  Lord Melkor (Talos)  2101 and 1521
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka  1500
  'o Skoteinos  1575
  Rhialto  1505
  Tokiwong  1555
  Uvenelei  1560
  Valkys  1512.6
  Venus  1560.6
  William Ronald  1552.6
  Zelda  1550
  Zouron  2003

  RED GOO RATING

  Alyx  0
  Alzem  0
  Anabstercorian  5
  Black Omega  0
  Creamsteak / Sollir 0
  Dagger  0
  Darkness  0
  Mr Draco / Serpenteye  3
  Festy Dog  0
  Forsaken One  5
  Forrester  0
  GnomeWorks  0
  Kaboom  0
  Kalanyr  0
  Maudlin  5
  Melkor  5
  Mina and the Knights of Neraka  0
  'o Skokeinos  5
  Rhialto  5
  Tokiwong  5
  Uvenelei  0
  Valkys  5
  Venus  0
  William  0
  Zelda  0
  Zouron  0


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Rules Post (Under Construction)*

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

(deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A public apology to Darkness, Piratecat, and Morrus, both for my posts and for breaking the ENBoard rules.

  To everyone else, I declare Turn 6 begun.

  If even one person rejoins the IR, out of the 26 we had, the IR will continue (I suppose we might have to call it the Undead IR ... does that mean Acererak controls it?)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

I am in! Important question: Do rebel Shade have nuclear weapons? If not, then, when Fleet from Plane Of Shadow enters Greyspace, they are confronted by Fleet of Mine, more than five times smaller, HOWEVER armed with 50 megatons worth of nuclear missiles. They aim it the rebels, but not fire yet.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Yours Truly looks at his IR, which is lying there on the table dying.
  He puts it on a breathing machine, to pump oxygen into the lungs.
  He puts it on one of those machines that pumps blood through the system.
  He puts it on one of those machines that acts to clean the bloodstream.
  He gives it a massive blood transfusion.
  Sets broken bones straight.
  Stiches closed torn internal organs.
  Stiches closed external wounds.

  He refuses to let it die.  
  Not, at least, without a struggle.

  Then he answers Melkor:

  The Shade Armada has not yet entered Greyspace, Melkor.
  They are fearful of the weapons arrayed against them - namely, 10th level magic and nuclear weapons.
  They are considering their options.

  This Shade army has a PL of 500.  
  Not nearly as strong as the Army of Darkness was.

  It would appear they are counting on you being destroyed by the other Powers, or being so weakened you cannot fend off their assault.

  Remember that, although people now know where and what the Secret Retreats are OOC, nobody yet knows IC.
  The Shade Armada, does not know your Shade are holed up in a secret base on Luna.


----------



## Spoof

Woo-hoo, yea I'll keep playing.   But I have no reall orders off the top of my head, give me a little while and I will have some for you


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Heh.  No problem.


----------



## Uvenelei

*Uvenelei rolls up his sleeve and sits down*

I'm back in, and here to stay. If you're looking for a transfusion, I'll give what I can. 

I don't have much to say, other than that I'm staying.

TO EDENA:

I mentioned to you in a previous email that I claimed all of Zagyg's "secret resources". What I meant is that I claim any of Zagyg's resources that I don't know exist, but that you or others do know about. I got the idea from Forsaken One's post about the Crook or Rao and Zagyg's Isle of the Ape demiplane. I don't know mush about the Greyhawk world, but it seems like Zagyg has a number of resources and demiplanes that I am unaware of. I assume that he knows about all of them and would go about reclaiming any of them that he could.

Also, using 9th level magic, could I cast a spell that would increase gravity's pull over a small area? (I know the DBZ refrence has already been made several times for the IR, but I assure you, this _isn't_ for training purposes.)  How much greater would the gravity be over an object the size of a dinner plate? If I could convince someone wih 10th level magic to make a few of these enhanced gravity plates, how powerful would they be?
note: I'm looking for an answer like 10 times normal Oerth gravity, or 100 times, etc.

Thanks for staying Edena; I'll do all I can to prove to you that you made the right choice by not leaving.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Lord Melkor appears before the rebel army, radiating aura of great power and anger, covered in Darkness and Flames( OOC: I am trying to Intimidate them, not so long ago they prayed to me, and I am The God that prefers to be feared rather than loved)

-FOULS! On your knees, NOW! How dare you question your God for seeking allies, while you cretins want to conquer World Of Oerth alone, while its defenders are 20 TIMES STRONGER than you! 
 But I will spare you my Wrath, if you return to me! Than we shall attack a much easier target-Krynn, and cover it in Night Eternal! Shade shall stand together, and I will lead them to victory!( Edena, if rebel leader tries to argue with me, I will kill him in single blow).


----------



## dagger

First thing I do is open up some environmental advisory positions in the Kingdom of Ulek and the Nations of AnaKeris to a few members of the Emerald Order.

Next I will try to create a highly defensible secret portal for ease of transport between AnaKeris and the Duchy of Ulek.

Third, I will send some scouts into the Lortmills to see if they are occupied by anyone, if not and I see no signs that they have been used in a while I will send 20 PL to protect it. If the Lortmils IS occupied by Gnomeworks, then nevermind on this order. <ooc>For some reason I am thinking no one is currently living there. I might just be spacing. But if he does not want it anymore Id like to claim it. Maybe he just has everyone in a retreat or something.<ooc>

Fourth, I am going to beef up security on my retreat. Patrols, magical defenses, psionic defenses and guardians.

Fifth, I prepare all my troops for war this turn. Basically waiting for the order of the Alliance president at this point.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Edena, isn`t there a conflict of interest between Alzem and Dragon Overlords?


----------



## Spoof

Samantha looks to the other leaders of Hope Isle and wonders what will become of this world.

“OK now people, settle down.  This world is in peril, and there is a good chance that none of them will make it through alive.  All I hope is that we can make a difference for the better.  Lord Commander are the troops at the ready?”

“Yes madam, we are ready and prepared to launch our assault upon the enemies of Oreth as we speak.”

“Good then prepare our mages to begin operation - Glass House.”

“Yes, Regent, if you will excuse me.”

At this Samantha nods to the Lord commander of Hops Isle’s troops.  And wonders if what she is planning will be enough.  At this she mumbles to herself _“I hope Hazen received the *Tears* Alzem gave me for him”_

“What was that Regent?”

“Oh nothing Lord Dallen, I was just taking to myself.  And what the hell is taking those mages so long, don’t they know we need the Life plague yesterday.  Lord Dallen go to them and get a progress report on that situation, and hurry, I need to know.  Dammit Alzem, why did you have to have your stupid crisis of faith now?”

Next Samantha walks over to a communication console and brings her communication officer on the line.  “Petty Officer Ronald (crackle) have to finally contacted the oth(crackle) members of the alliance yet?”
“No sir, we are still having trouble loca(crankle)ting a few of them sir.”

“Well officer that is not acceptable (crackle) we need those coordinates, we can not afford to lose (crackle) ANY forces to friendly fire.  So you get me those leaders or by god I’ll have you posterior for a foot rest do you understand me!”

“Yes Regent, I will get it done”

“Good, now get to it.”    

Samantha turns to one of the women sitting at the table and speaks to her next.  “Lady Elizabeth, how comes our search for the Mace of St. Cuthbert, with its powers we might have a weapon to stand up to the Souls under Mina’s control.”

“As of yet we have not been able to acquire it, but I believe it is only a matter of time.  Time that I am afraid might be running out”



Edena: Operation Glass House was the plan that I gave to you for my attacks this turn.  If you have any questions let me know, I will inform you of where the troops will move in.  Also with the new strength my enemies have I will not fight any pitched battles but hit and run attacks.

And Melkor yes and no.  We have an agreement, I rid this world of Mina and then free their world from her grasp.  For those purposes we have no conflict, others may arrive in time but not untill Mina and her little rag-tag group of rebels is destroyed


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

Edena, I'm glad you decided to come back. Do you still have my template?

One minor problem: everyone shared his / her tactic...anyone know something of "metagaming"? At least, I'm gonna check if the FoE is real before I attack it .


----------



## Gurdjieff

I'm still in 

Edena, I'm real glad you're back. Without you the IR wouldn't have been the same (if there even had been an IR left ^_^)

@ 'O
Uhm, try not to? ^_^


----------



## Piratecat

Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *A public apology to Darkness, Piratecat, and Morrus, both for my posts and for breaking the ENBoard rules.*




You bet. Forgiven. Go have fun.  We have a few issues that we should probably work out at some point, but that can be at your leisure.

Two mandatory requirements, though: 

1. Please, everyone, trust the game master and communicate with him. If something worries you, tell him. Likewise, if something is worrying the game master, make sure you talk to the players about it. Everyone try to keep an open mind.

2. Make the game go at a pace that works for all of you. If the Game Master needs to slow down the pace a little, there's no shame in that. Don't hammer him with multiple emails if you don't need to; he has his hands full, too!

Glad things are being worked out.    Edena, if there appears to be a problem that requires a moderator and you'd prefer that Darkness (as a player) shouldn't be involved, let me know.  Otherwise, I think you're all in good hands - both GM-wise, and moderator-wise.


----------



## Spoof

Quick somebody gaby that cat and shave it.  I am sure the Siamese would be thankful


----------



## The Forsaken One

OOC: Edena would you please be so kind to end me your creative answer on my dangerous but creative Idea with my integration plan to deserved a creative answer 

And would you please mail me about my Geestesstorm... Hehe would you btw have ever thought that anyone was going to have the nerve to try and create such a thing ? You told me something about what it could do with.. you know what... maybe we just found something to haunt the people with 11th with since magic is useless against that 
you told me I would get it finished at the end of turn 6, or half way. That might means that you will have to think about it and what it might do then. Let me know it you will let me know now or then.


U need my template again with the plots and plans or you still have it?


OOC: Darkness would you please be so kind to delete the post with everyones Ideas in it, it's jsut there to tempt people. Or at least have the ideas deleted. Thank you.


Owyeah, hope my mails to you were a help and a support to you in difficult times. THANK GOD THIS IS BACK!
Owyeah you could NOT have picked a better time. The girl who I love very very much just let me know in a 2 hour conversation that we are jsut going to stay friends and very close friends becauswe we love eachother and maybe something more will grow someday but not today. So I just finished crying my eyes out, log on and get a MSN kessage from Skot "IR = BACK". My eyes open wide and my mouth drops. I refresh the IC page on ENboards and there it was in all it's glory. Turn 6 Thread 1.
Magic words for me. Thanks man! And this IR is gonna get CPR from me even if it's the last thing I do!

------------------------




> -FOULS! On your knees, NOW! How dare you question your God for seeking allies, while you cretins want to conquer World Of Oerth alone, while its defenders are 20 TIMES STRONGER than you!




As Melkor speaks and his voice thunders across space and stirrs a fright in all surrouding him he get's a strange and unwelcome surprise.

With a crackle Vaeregoth shifts in behind him and assails him. She releases a massive flow of energy upon him and she reaches inside his mind to try and crush it. 

(I presume Melkor tries to kick my ass)

While the battle continues for a few moments and Vaeregoth is (presumably) buckling beneath the power of 10th and the power of an avatar she shall speak (telepathically offcourse) to the shadow army.

<<Look shades! Look at your gods incarnation, look! A mere mortal dares to defy him! Never shall I wither never shall I fall. I shall NOT be impressed or intimidated by this abomination.>>

<<NEVER! I shall fight, FIGHT, FIIIGGGGGHHHHTTTTT! ALone I cannot win so rise people of shade, RISE aside me and battle your tyrant, BATTLE him and show your prowess and power.>>

<<Prove you can stand against him, prove you are more and better then this Wretched creature of darkness so defiled and polluted. Purify yourselves, rise, and stand against the flood, rise, stand and free yourselves and purify the sacred matter of shade which is a part of me to. Free youselves!!!!>>

(OOC: Vaeregoth shall battle Melkor there and before the shade army, she shall battle until she can hardly take anymore. If it becomes very lifethreatening she shall reatreat. It is offcourse ment to show the Shade army to have faith in themselves because I have. To show them even a mere mortal dares to stand against him. 
A attempt to inspire them and to help fasten their selfbelief.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers and Comments to all the Posts above*

To save space on the boards, rather than answer each question individually (taking a post each), I'm going to answer them all at once, in this one post.

  Uvenelei

  I mentioned to you in a previous email that I claimed all of Zagyg's "secret resources". What I meant is that I claim any of Zagyg's resources that I don't know exist, but that you or others do know about. I got the idea from Forsaken One's post about the Crook or Rao and Zagyg's Isle of the Ape demiplane. I don't know mush about the Greyhawk world, but it seems like Zagyg has a number of resources and demiplanes that I am unaware of. I assume that he knows about all of them and would go about reclaiming any of them that he could. 

  ANSWER:  I am not familar with this enough, but it seems reasonable to me.
  To express it in IR terms, let us say that the Alliance of the Crescent has 10 Pocket Dimension of it's own, each sized LL.
  Also, these Pocket Dimensions (unlike those created by 10th level magic) have starting PLs of their own.
  That being, because they have people living in them, creatures, and magical items also.
  So, to the Alliance of the Crescent:

  Pocket One:  PL 15
  Pocket Two:  PL 8 (equivalent to Veluna at the start of the IR)
  Pocket Three: PL 23
  Pocket Four:  PL 3
  Pocket Five:  PL 13
  Pocket Six:  PL 7
  Pocket Seven:  PL 9
  Pocket Eight:  PL 20
  Pocket Nine:  PL 17
  Pocket Ten:  PL 15

  These places are immune to scrying by 10th level magic, because a demigod either made them, or discovered them - and subsequently shielded them.
  All manner of interesting creatures and things exist in these pockets - I don't know what they are, but they are there.

  Also, using 9th level magic, could I cast a spell that would increase gravity's pull over a small area? 
  How much greater would the gravity be over an object the size of a dinner plate? If I could convince someone wih 10th level magic to make a few of these enhanced gravity plates, how powerful would they be? 
  note: I'm looking for an answer like 10 times normal Oerth gravity, or 100 times, etc. 

  ANSWER:  Well, Reverse Gravity is only 7th level, and it negates all gravity briefly.  And I think it is one of those spells that can be made permanent.
  So .. I'd say with 9th level magic you could make a large area (such as an entire castle) have gravity 10 times greater than normal permanently.
  Or, a room of say, 20 x 20, have gravity 100 times normal.
  Or, a 1 foot by 1 foot area have gravity 1,000 times normal.

  With 10th level magic, you could make the entire castle have 1,000 times normal gravity.
  You could make several square miles have 100 times gravity permanently.
  You could make 20 or 30 square miles have 10 times normal gravity permanently.
  You could make gravity 3 x normal over an area the size of Bissel.
  You could make gravity 2 x normal over an area the size of Furyondy.

  Thanks for staying Edena; I'll do all I can to prove to you that you made the right choice by not leaving.

  Answer:  I'll do the best I can, as DM.  Always neutral and unbiased (no matter how horrific Mina comes off as.)

  - - -                                                                                                                

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Lord Melkor appears before the rebel army, radiating aura of great power and anger, covered in Darkness and Flames( OOC: I am trying to Intimidate them, not so long ago they prayed to me, and I am The God that prefers to be feared rather than loved) 
  -FOULS! On your knees, NOW! How dare you question your God for seeking allies, while you cretins want to conquer World Of Oerth alone, while its defenders are 20 TIMES STRONGER than you! 
  But I will spare you my Wrath, if you return to me! Than we shall attack a much easier target-Krynn, and cover it in Night Eternal! Shade shall stand together, and I will lead them to victory!( Edena, if rebel leader tries to argue with me, I will kill him in single blow).

  The rebel leader stands, and says:

  Lord Melkor, you walked right into a Torilian trap set by mortals, and were caught!
  It took a mortal to set you free!
  And we know that Mina and the Knights of Takhisis are prevalent upon Krynn, and we dare not face her.

  How will you lead us to victory?
  How can we prevail?

  We saw what happened to the Shadow Throne - you could not protect them.
  How will you protect us?

  Just what is this plan of yours?

  - - -

   dagger

  First thing I do is open up some environmental advisory positions in the Kingdom of Ulek and the Nations of AnaKeris to a few members of the Emerald Order. 

  ANSWER:  The five nations of AnaKeris are positive to this.  They are trying to strengthen their position with the Alliance of Oerth.

  Next I will try to create a highly defensible secret portal for ease of transport between AnaKeris and the Duchy of Ulek.

  ANSWER:  You can do that.  I would assume Kalanyr would use his 10th level magic to create a permanent portal (I'm guessing he would.) 

  Third, I will send some scouts into the Lortmills to see if they are occupied by anyone, if not and I see no signs that they have been used in a while I will send 20 PL to protect it. If the Lortmils IS occupied by Gnomeworks, then nevermind on this order. <ooc>For some reason I am thinking no one is currently living there. I might just be spacing. But if he does not want it anymore Id like to claim it. Maybe he just has everyone in a retreat or something.<ooc> 

  ANSWER:  There has been no sign of anyone from the Lortmil Technomancy for some time.  The LT itself is deserted.  (Obviously, they are in their Secret Retreat.)
  So, your force of 20 PL is deployed.

  Fourth, I am going to beef up security on my retreat. Patrols, magical defenses, psionic defenses and guardians. 

  ANSWER:  Noted.  

  Fifth, I prepare all my troops for war this turn. Basically waiting for the order of the Alliance president at this point.

  ANSWER:  Ok.  

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Edena, isn`t there a conflict of interest between Alzem and Dragon Overlords?

  ANSWER:  There was, until GnomeWorks showed the evil Dragon Overlords what a nuclear explosion looked like.  That cowed them.

   - - -

   Spoof

  Samantha looks to the other leaders of Hope Isle and wonders what will become of this world. 

  “OK now people, settle down. This world is in peril, and there is a good chance that none of them will make it through alive. All I hope is that we can make a difference for the better. Lord Commander are the troops at the ready?” 
  “Yes madam, we are ready and prepared to launch our assault upon the enemies of Oreth as we speak.” 
  “Good then prepare our mages to begin operation - Glass House.” 
  “Yes, Regent, if you will excuse me.” 
  At this Samantha nods to the Lord commander of Hops Isle’s troops. And wonders if what she is planning will be enough. At this she mumbles to herself “I hope Hazen received the Tears Alzem gave me for him” 
  “What was that Regent?” 
  “Oh nothing Lord Dallen, I was just taking to myself. And what the hell is taking those mages so long, don’t they know we need the Life plague yesterday. Lord Dallen go to them and get a progress report on that situation, and hurry, I need to know. Dammit Alzem, why did you have to have your stupid crisis of faith now?” 
  Next Samantha walks over to a communication console and brings her communication officer on the line. “Petty Officer Ronald (crackle) have to finally contacted the oth(crackle) members of the alliance yet?” 
  “No sir, we are still having trouble loca(crankle)ting a few of them sir.” 
  “Well officer that is not acceptable (crackle) we need those coordinates, we can not afford to lose (crackle) ANY forces to friendly fire. So you get me those leaders or by god I’ll have you posterior for a foot rest do you understand me!” 
  “Yes Regent, I will get it done” 
  “Good, now get to it.” 
  Samantha turns to one of the women sitting at the table and speaks to her next. “Lady Elizabeth, how comes our search for the Mace of St. Cuthbert, with its powers we might have a weapon to stand up to the Souls under Mina’s control.” 
  “As of yet we have not been able to acquire it, but I believe it is only a matter of time. Time that I am afraid might be running out” 

  ANSWER:  You have successfully created the Life Plague.  It affects only undead.  It's effect is ... to resurrect them!!  It is highly contagious, and 99% (well, I can't say fatal).
  It can be countered by Cause Disease, though.


  Edena: Operation Glass House was the plan that I gave to you for my attacks this turn. If you have any questions let me know, I will inform you of where the troops will move in. Also with the new strength my enemies have I will not fight any pitched battles but hit and run attacks. 

  ANSWER:  Send me the e-mail again with Operation Glass House.  I've forgotten your plans.

  And Melkor yes and no. We have an agreement, I rid this world of Mina and then free their world from her grasp. For those purposes we have no conflict, others may arrive in time but not untill Mina and her little rag-tag group of rebels is destroyed 

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  Edena, I'm glad you decided to come back. Do you still have my template? 

  ANSWER:  Yes, I do.  Thank you for returning!  

  One minor problem: everyone shared his / her tactic...anyone know something of "metagaming"? At least, I'm gonna check if the FoE is real before I attack it.

  ANSWER:  What is the FoE?  Nobody knows where everyone else's Secret Retreats are, even if they know OOC they exist (and they know, now, IC, that something funny is going on.)
  Mina has her own secret plans.
  I would assume others will change plans, or go ahead with ones already made.

  - - -

   Venus

   (thank you for the compliment, Venus.    I'll do my best.)

   - - -                                                                                             

   Piratecat

  You bet. Forgiven. Go have fun. We have a few issues that we should probably work out at some point, but that can be at your leisure. 

  Two mandatory requirements, though: 

  1. Please, everyone, trust the game master and communicate with him. If something worries you, tell him. Likewise, if something is worrying the game master, make sure you talk to the players about it. Everyone try to keep an open mind. 

  2. Make the game go at a pace that works for all of you. If the Game Master needs to slow down the pace a little, there's no shame in that. Don't hammer him with multiple emails if you don't need to; he has his hands full, too! 

  Glad things are being worked out.  Edena, if there appears to be a problem that requires a moderator and you'd prefer that Darkness (as a player) shouldn't be involved, let me know.
  Otherwise, I think you're all in good hands - both GM-wise, and moderator-wise.

  ANSWER:  I'd love to have Darkness back.  One of the earliest IR players, and one of the staunchest supporters we had.
  I'll do my best here, Piratecat.  Try to make this fun for people, if I can.  I can't guarantee they will have fun, but I can try.


----------



## Spoof

deleted


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

I realize this may not be remembered, but Archcleric Hazen of the Kevellond League made a plea to the Angels.
  This plea included a request to evacuate the civilian population of the Kevellond League to Toril.

  Now, Forrester is the ultimate arbiter of who gets past the Torilian Border Guard, but if he allows them through, then ...

  The Angels take the civilian population of the Kevellond League to Hope Isle.

  In this way, these millions of people are housed, fed, and sheltered in a place that has the capacity to do so, and the internal security of the United Commonwealth of Toril is not threatened (the Angels do not permit the refugees to leave Hope Isle, for their own protection.  The UC has not given permission for such an emigration.)

  This happens because William specifically asked that it happen, and because the civilian population of the Kevellond League is just that - a civilian population that has no choice about war or peace, no say in what is happening, and little chance of surviving if they remain on Oerth.
  The Angels take them to Hope Isle, Toril, and not Hope Isle, Oerth, because Hope Isle, Oerth, is new and not ready for such an influx of refugees, and because the threat from Mina is so overwhelmingly great to all of Greyspace.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The First Battle of Turn 6*

Posted by Forsaken One

  OOC: Edena would you please be so kind to end me your creative answer on my dangerous but creative Idea with my integration plan to deserved a creative answer  
  And would you please mail me about my Geestesstorm... Hehe would you btw have ever thought that anyone was going to have the nerve to try and create such a thing ? You told me something about what it could do with.. you know what... maybe we just found something to haunt the people with 11th with since magic is useless against that you told me I would get it finished at the end of turn 6, or half way. That might means that you will have to think about it and what it might do then. Let me know it you will let me know now or then. 

  ANSWER:  I need you to send me your plans again.  The results won't take effect right now ... wait until later in the Turn (it lasts a whole year IC.)
  Send my those plans again.  I have lost your copies, and wish to go over them carefully again.


  U need my template again with the plots and plans or you still have it? 

  ANSWER:  I still have your Template.


  OOC: Darkness would you please be so kind to delete the post with everyones Ideas in it, it's jsut there to tempt people. Or at least have the ideas deleted. Thank you. 

  Owyeah, hope my mails to you were a help and a support to you in difficult times. THANK GOD  THIS IS BACK! 
  Owyeah you could NOT have picked a better time. The girl who I love very very much just let me know in a 2 hour conversation that we are jsut going to stay friends and very close friends becauswe we love eachother and maybe something more will grow someday but not today. So I just finished crying my eyes out, log on and get a MSN kessage from Skot "IR = BACK". My eyes open wide and my mouth drops. I refresh the IC page on ENboards and there it was in all it's glory. Turn 6 Thread 1. 

  Answer:  (solemn look) I am sorry, Forsaken One.  I hope the romance blooms, and things work out.  Thank you for coming back.

  Magic words for me. Thanks man! And this IR is gonna get CPR from me even if it's the last thing I do! 

quote:

-FOULS! On your knees, NOW! How dare you question your God for seeking allies, while you cretins want to conquer World Of Oerth alone, while its defenders are 20 TIMES STRONGER than you! 
  As Melkor speaks and his voice thunders across space and stirrs a fright in all surrouding him he get's a strange and unwelcome surprise. 

  With a crackle Vaeregoth shifts in behind him and assails him. She releases a massive flow of energy upon him and she reaches inside his mind to try and crush it. 

  (I presume Melkor tries to kick my ass) 

  While the battle continues for a few moments and Vaeregoth is (presumably) buckling beneath the power of 10th and the power of an avatar she shall speak (telepathically offcourse) to the shadow army. 

  <<Look shades! Look at your gods incarnation, look! A mere mortal dares to defy him! Never shall I wither never shall I fall. I shall NOT be impressed or intimidated by this abomination.>> 

  <<NEVER! I shall fight, FIGHT, FIIIGGGGGHHHHTTTTT! ALone I cannot win so rise people of shade, RISE aside me and battle your tyrant, BATTLE him and show your prowess and power.>> 

  <<Prove you can stand against him, prove you are more and better then this Wretched creature of darkness so defiled and polluted. Purify yourselves, rise, and stand against the flood, rise, stand and free yourselves and purify the sacred matter of shade which is a part of me to. Free youselves!!!!>> 

  (OOC: Vaeregoth shall battle Melkor there and before the shade army, she shall battle until she can hardly take anymore. If it becomes very lifethreatening she shall reatreat. It is offcourse ment to show the Shade army to have faith in themselves because I have. To show them even a mere mortal dares to stand against him. 
  A attempt to inspire them and to help fasten their selfbelief.)

  ANSWER:  As you know, I am reluctant to kill player characters. 
  However, two player characters are battling it out now, as you can see from the above.
  If I see that one of them is seriously injured and losing, I will post this - and that character may attempt to retreat from the battle.

  The Shade are angry and contemptuous of Lord Melkor, but their treason does not go so far that they would attack their former lord.
  The Shade Army sits back and watches, as Melkor battles Vaeregoth, and it does not intervene.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A player has asked I post this, anonymously:

  - - -

  Looking down from the heavens you can see a small blot of darkness moving across the Multiverse.     
  What this darkness is you cannot tell, what its purpose is you cannot fathom.  Slowly the spot of darkness seems to move off in one direction, as if it had found its purpose, one that even from here you know will not be denied to it.

  Of all the points in the Multiverse that exist it hurtles towards one place in space and time, the one place where it is needed, even if not wanted.  Suddenly it blasts through the seals guarding this world, a world that has been devastated, by wars and death.  A world that stands on the very brink of destruction, where oblivion awaits it arrival.  As the gates are ripped asunder the lands themselves cry out to it, seeking it to free it from its pain, to this call it is heedless.  It has its purpose, its one reason for existence, and it will pursue that goal to the determent of all in its path.  

  Every creature upon this land can feel the arrival of the stranger.  Their bones are filled with the dread of a purpose so sure, a need so great; they ache to be apart of it.  But filled with a dread so great many are stricken by a fever so hot, their blood runs cold.  If they were to look up they would see nothing but a shadow, a dark cloud moving at impossible speeds against the wind, heading down, down, down; to a place where one awaits it.  

  In a voice that is harsh and guttural, it speaks to the woman before it.  

What are you here, what have you done?  You had it in your power to stop what has begun but you failed to act. Why?

At this the woman looks up, her face is shrouded in the hooded cloak she wears.  

What would you have me do, destroy my love.  Not all our children move as we planned, your own child, to this very day, does things you cannot fathom.  Go to him, you need him now, more than ever.  

At this she can feel the sheer determination emanating from this thing, a will that will not waver, one that cannot.  It has no choice. 

I will return here one day woman, until that day, do what you must, but do not stand in my way.

At this she turns her head, and in a week voice says:

 No, nothing can stand in your way.  Not now.  I am sorry for what has happened, more than I can ever express.

  To which was replied:

 You sympathy is not needed, I will accomplish my mission, that is all that is important, and nothing else in the Multiverse will stop me.

At this the creature lifts into the air, and the darkness surrounding it seems to be a little deeper, harder to penetrate.  Suddenly a great Silver dragon, scarred horrible appears before the intruder.  

Halt you shall not harm my friend

The darkness pauses for just a second before moving towards the dragon at an impossible speed, the dragon’s body seems to jerk suddenly, and fall from the air.  Its head following soon after.  

NO!  No, there was no need to do that, he could not have stopped you.

The darkness seemed to look down for an instant 

No he could not, but that was not the point.  No one shall stop me from my goal, and any you try will be destroyed

At that the form began to move off again, now seeming to have grown in size and malevolence

  RULING:  This has actually happened as stated above.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Off-line notice*

(duplicate post deleted)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Off-line notice*

I am going offline, probably for an hour, then will return.

  From now on, I will always tell you when I am going offline, when I go.

  I will attempt to accurately tell you how long I will be offline, if I know how long it will be.

  This is meant as a courtesy to you, that I should have provided long ago.
  Now, you will always know when I am not here to post, make rulings, or answer questions.
  And you will always know when I am here, too.

  Before I go, I would like to state that the battle between Lord Melkor and Vaeregoth is raging, two great titans battling it out in the Ethereal Plane where it borders on Greyspace.
  The Shade Army, PL 500, is not helping Melkor, nor hindering him.
  What they would do, if another force showed up, is not known.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*WOOT!*

Edena, I would like to start by telling you how very, very proud I am of you.  I am, if possible, even more proud to have the opportunity to continue gaming under you.  It is an *honor.*  No zh1T. 

Second, Anabstercorian takes leave from the Army of Darkness, at least for now, to help aid Vaeregoth against Melkor.  He does NOT bring ANY backup from the Army of Darkness, leaving them to prepare.  He arrives and helps Vaeregoth against Melkor, bustin' out with his phat monk skillz and whuppin' his big obsidian hiney.

Just once, so you can all taste PowerGaming Goodness...

(Anabstercorian *U*ltra*S*mack*A*ttack *#3!*)
(Anabstercorian, donning Rhino Hide armor and riding an Ectoplasmic construct, makes a Charge Attack with a Holy Heavy Lance against Melkor's Avatar while using Psychofeedback to increase his Strength modifier to +180.)
(Minimum damage: 1080 points.)
(Whomp.)


----------



## Uvenelei

Edena: When you get back, I sent you an email with a few plans. It's long, and you can wait on reading it if you want. If turn 6 is a year long, it can wait for a while.

Anab: 1080!  

Attack *#3*?!    

Evil.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Edena.*

My plans are included in my template, that's why it's so damn large  (about 20-30k i thought). I sent a revised template but that's just small and changed just the PL I used for magic advance and civ andvance. My First template, the large one and with the plans you seem to have. Check it out.

That's because if I succeed at integrating my "secret" into my hive body and consiousness and it all goes well. Melkor might have a VERY nasty surprise as Vaeregoth will have a very powerfull extra knowledge and alot of more sheer power.

That was the creative idea which was dangerous and deserved a creative Idea. If it succeeds and it kicks in now Melkor is going to hae a little problem or at least a very much more powerfull adversary.

and yes if all seems lost I shall attempt to retreat.

--------------------------------

I shall send my template with the plans again, I'll send the one on which you commented and returned it to me.

--------------------------------

Edena do I discover the newly owned Lortmills with my patrolls? Cause I don't like it.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*DOne.*

The mail and plans you requested for I mailed back at you with some aditional Questions (sorry ) and with your own comments in the first place on it when you first returned it to me.

I exitedly await you respons! Because they ruling you make on the great number of things in that mail is going to be decisive for alot of things....


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Full power to Attac nr1)!!*

Sonic capacitors charged! 

Heads up for this one Talos! **SHRRRRRRIIIIIEEEECKKKKK**

Edena I'm gonna hit Melkor with some Screeching as hard as I can, let's see how his defenses and intestants and armor react on this babies power.

btw With integrating the Organ I meant that my PC could tap it's knowledge and power though the Hive mind if you get my drift.


----------



## William Ronald

*Welcome back!!*

OOC:  William steps up to the table of the deeply wounded IR, rolls up his sleeves and begins to try to revive the patient.  I second what Anabstercorian said, I am honored to play with you.

Edena, I am surprised and glad that you have restarted the IR.  I will e-mail you on a few issues later.  (I will likely be out for an hour at about 8 p.m. EST.)

Hazen gazes into a crystal pool.  He sees the changes in the world of Oerth.  He sees the red goo running through the veins of Oerth like a cancer.  He sees and hears a conversation that he does not rightly understand, although it worries him greatly.  He tries to find Mina, but does not.  He sees the battle between Vaeregoth, Anabstercorian, and Lord Melkor.

"A valiant struggle, but they shall need help."

Hazen delivers a sending to the members of the Oerth Alliance.

"If we stand with Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian, Melkor may be doomed.  I am going to join in this battle.  Lady Samantha, I ask you to find Mina and her forces. I will aid Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian.  Vaeregoth is a neighbor who has proven his courage time after time.  While I have not always agreed with Anabstercorian or his actions, I have no love for Melkor."

Hazen will send 12 PLs of NPCs with him to aid Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian.  He asks that a small force of Angels accompany him. 

A message is sent to Alzem.

"My friend, I know you grieve for the hurts of this world.  I have made mistakes and you fear that you have made mistakes as well.  I ask that you join the battle against Lord Melkor.  As we speak, Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian fight him.  I am joining the battle join with me.

(OOC to 'o Skoteinos:  I was trying to find ways to solve the Blood Waste issue but only 11th level magic will take care of all the problems.  Healing spells and 10th level magic can clear portions of the blood waste.  I have tried to heal what I could.  But the Blood Waste is too big to fix without 11th level magic.)

(Edena, you know my plans for the  turn.  I will still seek Mina out.)


----------



## Kalanyr

OOC- Glad to be back. But take it easy Edena. Don't run yourself into the ground again. 

Kalanyr and his people have vanished.

All but a few preachers have disappeared from all sight. Over Ishtarland a storm is gathering, crackling with energy.


----------



## zouron

*ups*

ooc:

well with my plans and the one change I thought of applying to my template (sadly first after the chaos errupted, originally researching tech but really too expensive too pointless...) I doubt edena is in doubt what I do, I will follow what I said. 

Other then that my faction remains strangely silent, ohh and anyone attack Anakeris nations will be meet at the full force of my first force heh.


----------



## William Ronald

Indeed, Edena do not wear yourself out for the IR.  Your health is important.  (Pacing yourself with something you love is a challenge.  Everyone here supports you.  Also, I have contacted people to let them know that the IR is back. Thank you again.)

Hazen gathers an elite force and speaks to them.

"We must aid Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian in their efforts.  You know the plan."

They vanish, and Hazen reappears with several personages of power alongside Vaeregoth.  He aims the Crook of Rao at Melkor and blasts. At the same time, archmages try to take down Melkor's prismatic armor if he is wearing it or blast him.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Kalanyr, William, Zouron, Anabstercorian, thank you.

  Alzem, Dagger, Forsaken One, Melkor, 'o Skoteinos, Venus, Uvenelei, thank you also.

  I am honored to have you back.

  Here are some responses to developments:

  The Angels will not go to the battle in the Border Ethereal between Melkor and his opponents.
  The Angels give no reason as to why;  indeed, they disappear, returning to their vigil protecting the borders of Realmspace.

  It had been a roughly equal battle between Melkor, Anabstercorian, and Vaeregoth.
  Melkor was PL 20, and the other two PL 10.

  Anabstercorian has fairly incredible psionic powers, which he doubtless has been using.
  Vaeregoth is shealthed in a kind of magical Powered Assault Armor, complete with magical cannons, machine guns, and Red Goo launchers.
  The psionic attack on Melkor is overwhelmingly powerful.

  But Melkor is an Avatar.
  He can react faster than the other two can - he pretty much always wins initiative.
  He can throw more spells in a round than any mortal could.
  His attacks are incredibly much harder to shield against.
  Blast after blast of Shadow Magic is hitting both attackers.

  By the time Hazen arrives, all three contestants are in really bad shape.

  Melkor is severely wounded, and limping, shadow blood spilling out into the Ethereal.
  Vaeregoth's armor is shredded, great holes blown in it.
  Anabstercorian has a headache the size of his reputation, from repeated Shade blasts to his head.

  When Hazen arrives, and prepares to fire the Crook of Rao, Melkor - with the speed of an Avatar - wins initiative.

  I am ruling that Melkor, now in real trouble, can elect to flee, vanishing back to his Secret Retreat, if he wishes.
  It will be a hard blow, obviously, and the Shade assembled here will jeer.

  If Melkor stays, he can fire at Hazen - certainly harming him - before Hazen can fire the Crook of Rao.
  It is also likely the Shade Army, irritated that someone is interfering in what they see as a test of their former leader, will attack Hazen and his cohorts, and drive them off.
  But not before Melkor, himself, is likely killed by Anabstercorian and Vaeregoth.

  So, Melkor must choose.
  He has the initiative at the moment.
  He can stay and fight, blasting Hazen and hoping to win against the other two opponents, who are both hurt as badly as he is.  
  And hope that the Shade will drive Hazen and his cohorts off.

  Or he can flee.
  If he flees, his survival is guaranteed.
  Of course, so is everyone else's, and the Shade will jeer at he who fled (which isn't reasonable, considering it's three against one, but heck ... they're Shade.)

  I will wait for Melkor's answer on the matter.

  I would like to comment that Mina and her entire army, the Knights of Neraka, have disappeared into one of the evil Secret Retreats.

  To everyone - On Turn 7, the Secret Retreats will all be revealed.
  Something is going to happen on Turn 7 that causes this to happen, and it is highly unlikely that that something can be prevented.

  Without Mr. Draco or Serpenteye to represent the Union of Oerth, the situation for the IR is rather tenuous at the moment.
  Only 11 of the 26 who were in the IR, are back.

  Yours Truly regards the IR, which remains suspended between life and death.
  Yours Truly continues to struggle to save it.

  Offline Notice:

  I've been here for over an hour now.
  I am going offline again, and will be back in an hour or so.
  And I will return tomorrow.


----------



## William Ronald

Edena, 

As always, I am here to help.  I just e-mailed a few people, including Serpenteye and Mr. Draco,  about the IR being back.  I did not think it was likely that I would find Mina quickly.

However, I am trying to be more active in my efforts.  We will see what Melkor will do.  If he flees, Hazen will try to get Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian to safety. 

As Hazen appears, he shouts "For Oerth!"

(OOC: Your call Melkor.)


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Cool*

I've e-mailed Melkor about the situation, so if he doesn't post, I don't know why.  Once again, it's good to have you back, now don't kill yourself.  Take breaks now and then.

Quick thing - Vaeregoth is infinitely better at Psionics than I am.  I'm a jack of all trades type - He focused on psionics.  All I've got is my mindblast from hell, and that's only really effective against lesser mortals.  I just figure that Vaeregoth would appreciate me mentioning this.

Also - I think FoE equals Fleet of Evil.


----------



## Spoof

Samantha hears Hazen's call and answers him.

Lord Hazen with Alzem gone we do not have anyone powerful enough to assist you in your fight against Melkor.  Any forces we send would surly be destroyed.  So in lieu of this I am sorry to say that we cannot send anyone to your aid.  If we had located the Mace of St. Cuthbert in time I might have been of assistance, but alias that is not the case.  We can only hope for the best for you and your forces in removing this great evil from the realms, at least for a time.

As for Mina, she has disappeared from all our mages, even our 10th level magic cannot locate her, we are sorry.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Could any of you write to Kaboom, and give him support?

  I have written to him, and I have given my abject apologies.
  I have begged him to return to the IR.

  I was wondering if any of you could give him support by writing to him ? - I stress HIM, not me.

  He deserved far better than this.
  Far better from me.

  Kicking him out of the IR was ... if I said how badly it spoke of me, I'd have to use words that would get me kicked off the ENBoards permanently.

  I hurt for Kaboom.


----------



## Mr. Draco

*drumroll* Draco's back!

Now that the Union of Oerth is being properly (well at least halfly) represented, let's make things slightly more interesting here.

Kas is teleporting in to fight alongside Melkor.

WITH his sword.

I don't care how strong that armor of Vaergoth's is, or how much magical defense the Archcleric has, let's see them stop my sword! 

Plus, Kas' elite guard is teleporting in there with him. 

Let's see how the battle goes now!

(counts) that's 141PL extra on Melkor's side!

Of course they're being careful not to get suckered into any traps or anything...


----------



## Spoof

Edena I will do one thing in the fight.  I will bar all travel with 10th level clerical and magical spells.  That way the only way out is with 11th level magic.  I will also possibly let other good forces in, but only enough to ensure victory.


----------



## Uvenelei

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> I don't care how strong that armor of Vaergoth's is, or how much magical defense the Archcleric has, let's see them stop my sword!
> *




*cough* Disarm! *cough*


----------



## William Ronald

Spoof, 

I guess you will let me leave with the wounded if need be.  Also, Hazen is slightly puzzled by  your reference to the realms.

Mr.  Draco:  Good to see you back.  I hope Serpenteye will return soon.  

Edena:  I e-mailed Kaboom.  (And a lot of other people.) I hope he will be back.  I will keep trying.  I guess I will try to *cough* disarm *cough* if I am attacked.  (Good call, Uve.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Uvenelei, oh come on.  Disarm?  You honestly expect that to work?  Kas is the absolute best sword-user in the IR (i checked the lists).  There's no way you're disarming him of his own sword.  Plus, if he sees them try, he can always fire off a burst or two of intense negative energy from the sword.


----------



## Uvenelei

_I'm_ not going to be disarming anyone; there's no reason for me to do that. I'm not even I fighter. 

The source of those seven consecutive _Mordenkainen's Disjunctions_, on the other hand... well, I'm won't say anything one way or the other... 

Edena: No, I'm not showing up to sling spells around, just a joke.

edit: Actually, best swordsman is the world or not,  Anab's +180 strength bonus makes for a quality disarm roll.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William, what are you planning on disarming with?  The only item you have that wouldn't be sliced in half by my sword immediately is likely the crook of rao (i'm not even sure how that would stand up, artifacts are 12th level magic effective, so maybe there's a 50/50 percent chance for its survival?

Uvenelei, and how fast does he want to lose whatever he's fighting with? *cough* slice *cough*

P.S.- It's great to be openely evil!


----------



## Uvenelei

Bah, staves are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Well, ok, if you really want that much timberwood...


----------



## Uvenelei

As long as there's an overpowered sword buried somewhere deep in that pile of timberwood, it's all good.


----------



## Mr. Draco

uhh, just one more slight problem, while trying to disarm Kas, whoever is doing the disarming will be quite open to the attacks of Kas' elite guard.


----------



## Spoof

OOC: Ah Samantha tends to forget where she is sometimes 

Well it is time for good little boys and girls to go to bed here, I will see everone in approx 8 hours take care and try not to get to many people killed   Unless your a bad guy of course then you can die all you want


----------



## Uvenelei

Slight problem or not, its not _my_ problem.

night, Spoof.


----------



## Creamsteak

Creamsteak is here...

But I need to talk to Sollir about templates real quick before I can send it. Once I officially have sent it I will announce participation in the cool little duel going on probably.


----------



## William Ronald

Let's see Mr. Draco, I could try to disarm you in the manner that Vecna did. (Edena, please note.) Energy blasts.  Plus Hazen did not come alone.  I imagine that will help to take care of the elite guard.

As for being openly evil, it is nice to see that the Union officially admits its true nature.  

Melkor actively worked to spread the Red Goo and Shade Pollution.  Some  of which spread to Union territories.  He also has been insulted by the God Emperor of the Aerdi.

Also, swordsmen have been disarmed by people with staves.  The weapon should not be taken lightly.  (There is an example of this in the Wheel of Time series.)


Also, Hazen does have a lot of power with the Crook of Rao.


----------



## Mr. Draco

William Ronald said:
			
		

> *Let's see Mr. Draco, I could try to disarm you in the manner that Vecna did. (Edena, please note.) Energy blasts.  Plus Hazen did not come alone.  I imagine that will help to take care of the elite guard.
> 
> As for being openly evil, it is nice to see that the Union officially admits its true nature.
> 
> Melkor actively worked to spread the Red Goo and Shade Pollution.  Some  of which spread to Union territories.  He also has been insulted by the God Emperor of the Aerdi.
> 
> Also, swordsmen have been disarmed by people with staves.  The weapon should not be taken lightly.  (There is an example of this in the Wheel of Time series.)
> 
> 
> Also, Hazen does have a lot of power with the Crook of Rao. *




hmm...

Well, unless i'm forgetting something really big here, Vecna never tried to disarm Kas.

Secondly, the evil thing was OOC.

Thirdly, yeah, swordsmen have been disarmed by people with staves.  But typically those swordsmen weren't wielding the ultimate in ginsu-knife level cutting ability. 

Anyway, this sounds like it should be a good fight!

[edit]- you know, i'm really starting to get addicted to this sword. 

edena, as soon as Kas gets to the battle, he'll shoot off a few negative energy blasts from the sword to "soften up" his opponents before he closes to melee range.


----------



## Creamsteak

If only I could be there... God I want to fight! As soon as my template is accepted I will go into dueling you Kas... (Polymorphed into an Arch-Angel Looking Version of Sanctus and Weilding a weapon which I believe your sword won't cut [for the sake of fun it better be able to be used against you]).

It's awesome to be a level 45 Paladin. Why, I think there should be a 9th level Paladin spell list just for me. Plus a 9th Level Ranger Spell list for being a 45 Ranger... Too bad Kas is epic in swordsmanship compared to me...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak, it's always seemed curious how your PC has had a grudge of sorts against Kas.  If it's not revealing too much, could you tell me the part of your character's background where that came about?


----------



## Uvenelei

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Well, unless i'm forgetting something really big here, Vecna never tried to disarm Kas.
> *




He may not have tried, but he succeeded anyways.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Uvenelei said:
			
		

> *
> 
> He may not have tried, but he succeeded anyways.  *




LOL!!!


----------



## William Ronald

Hmm, I was wondering when someone was going to get what I implied. 

Seriously, Mr. Draco, I know it was out of character. However, in character, Kas knows there is still a truce between the Kevellond League and the Union of Oerth.  Do you chose to violate that truce and lose the benefits that truce gains you, such as tech sharing?

Besides, Hazen has very good reasons to hate Melkor.   Try several hundred thousand dead soldiers.  And the little alliance he made with Vecna.

I believe the history of creamsteak's character is in the Rogues Gallery section of the boards.  He has, or at least believes he has, a prior involvement with Vecna and Kas.  (As Edena approved the character, I believe that Sanctus' story is correct.)


----------



## Mr. Draco

The thing is, Kas and his legions are there, originally, to fight Vaergoth (sp?) not anabstercorian or the archcleric (both of whom we have diplomatic relations with.  However, Vaergoth mad a mistake by eliminating tht chance of being considered neutral by attacking factions we have diplomatic relations with.  So, Vaergoth, put 'em up! (The spell-casting inclined members of Kas' elite guard are putting up spells to eliminate Vaergoth's chance at teleporting away.


----------



## Creamsteak

Actually,

My PC has no real tie to Kas. He does have a tie to his sword, however. He tried to destroy Kas blade (I guess there was some chronomancy involved and it must be the sword from some time after Kas died or something... I never resolved that). When he did, the sword rejected his and Tenser's attempts to disjunction it and the sword managed to create a huge negative energy blast that could have killed me in order to eject itself from its current keepers. Me and Tenser were rather befudled when a rift opened (possibly from the plane of Hades) and a sword ruptured through the negative energy quake. That sword is my sword that I use right now. It could possibly have been another Paladin's blade at some time (Praetor maybe?), or possibly some kind of temporal paradox version of Kas Sword, and it never has divulged to me its full history. I know the sword has three purposes now: 
Defeat/Slay Chaotic Evil
Defend the High Elves
Defend the servants of Corellon Larethian
but it started with just the goal to Defeat/Slay Chaotic Evil. As I used it more, it adapted and took up my two causes as its own. It has a number of abilities, but most of them require a Paladin be the bearer. As for dueling Kas, Kas is a champion swordsman, and defeating him would make Sanctus quite happy with his own swordsmanship abilities beyond belief. I also just think fighting someone as infamous as Kas is pretty interesting none-the-less.


----------



## Creamsteak

Wait, I just remembered some more,

My family has been groomed for a few thousand years now, by priests believing in Vecna, so that my character would become a Paladin, and then become corrupt, vampiric, and be converted into a Blackguard. I was supposed to replace you, Kas, when Vecna came, but I rebelled against my set future and my background manipulators (whom are dead thanx to Regina Canities). My character had to kill his mate and unborn child when she poisoned Sanctus and his Father and tried to turn him into a Vampire (one of the steps in making him corrupt). Eventually Sanctus completely overcame his Evil and became a Paladin in true form. My Family was bread to assure that we were strong, abnormally strong willed, and extremely versitile (plus I contain a tiny fraction of Suel DNA which is from a half-elf that is one of my great great great grandfathers or something).

So thats my association to Kas, I was supposed to replace him when Vecna returned. That is about it...


----------



## Mr. Draco

That sounds pretty cool!  I like the work you put in there.  Hey, if you're up for a fight, just let me deal with Vaergoth first.


----------



## Creamsteak

Template Submitted (finally)...

Sanctus Punitor will join into the fighting (conveniently but not intentionally) right after Kas and Vaergoth are done. Right now it is just Sanctus, but I may summon my Knights (NPCs) when things start to go bad for me. If Sollir joins in then I will work with him, and if Sollir brings his NPCs you can assume I bring mine.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Angelika, noticing the battle between Anabstercorian, Vaeregoth and Hazen, Kas and Melkor, decides to join in the battle, helping the three. On arrival she notices that Kas and Melkor reflect much more strenght and that her allies do require some help in this struggle. She adresses Hazen.

"Lord Hazen, you have sought out help of the Alliance for this battle against Melkor. I, Angelika, will help you stand up against this binding of evil. I shall not let Melkor nor Kas defeat any of you. Have faith in me as I have faith in you and we will survive."

<Angelika starts casting healing spells on her new allies after she stops her speech. Also, she'll be praying to the forces of Good to help her in this fight>


----------



## Zelda Themelin

IR is back. Nice. 

Could someone explain shortly what the big issues of moment are?


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

"Lord", the diviner says after looking into his crystal ball, "there is a massive fight going on between Melkor, Kas and his Elite Guard on one side and Anabstercorian, Angelika, Vreagoth (get used to misspellings, just as I did ) and the Archcleric."

First, Ho Skoteinos frowns, but then a smile appears on his face. "Very good. This might be just the oppurtunity we need..." And his smile grows larger.

He then Teleports in, above the battlefield and starts breaking the Anti-teleportation spells that Kas' Elite Guard is putting up. To help him in this, three other Archmages appear in a small explosion of smoke on the ground when the Anti Teleportation spells have been broken.

They do not attack anyone, but make sure everyone can flee, they themselves flee when they are severely injured.

And of course, there is more than the eye can see...



Edena,
[color="222222"]All except the exceptions in my email...[/color]


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Melkor smiles as Kas joins him:

-Greetings, slayer of Vecna, together we shall crush our enemies!

Than he sends telephatic message to Vaeragoth:

-It was foolish move, I didn`t consider you an enemy, I may still not if you leave the battle NOW, I will give you Anab`s Ring OF Master if you do so!

-And you Sanctus, I thought you joined Union Of Worlds,  I would have read your book, but it seems Paladins can`t be trusted. Nevermind, soon your light WILL be estunquished.

Then he starts speaking in language unknown to others, but every word sounds like a bolt of icy hatred. His wounds heal, and dark aura surrounding him intensifies, while sky darkens. Then his words are understandable:

-I call upon power Of The Void, Of Night Eternal, Hunger that Devours Souls, fill me, let me destroy my enemies!

Then he screams in Wrath as his body disappers in Darkness, Armor, even Sword, than he becomes a Colossal Shadow, Evil and Hatred he radiates so great that all present can feel spiritual Darkness descending upon their very hearts and servants of The Light, Hazen and Sanctus, feel so much pain that they must concentrate not to scream in terror. And if anybody looks closely at Great Shadow they see The Dark Void, endless, all-emcompassing , where all hope dies, promise of oblivion.

Melkor sends another message to Kas
[ We must end this battle NOW!I called upon the power of Pure Darkness, but substaing this form is very tiring, and I will be competely defenseless when it ends}

Then he jumps at Anabstecorian. { OOC, Edena, my power has temporary increased as I made my body a portal to The Void, but it will last short, then I will be unable to continue fighting)


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Roger.*

Melkor, if my shrieks didn't kick your ass and we're still in combat. I offcourse accept your offer, you are a man who knows how to deal with certain things  

So if the battle isn't decided by now already (need Edena's ruling on that) Vaeregoth shall continue to fight but more defensively and she shall release some shrieks but she shall shift out wounded to fix up.
(There you go Melkor )

Telepathic mssge to Melkor:

<<A good battle with a worthy adversary, we shall meet again>>




(OOC: Offer accepted  and good show m8 )


----------



## zouron

**In the middle of a room surrounded by paper like walls stands a crystal ball showing the events of the battle, around the crystal ball sits a gathering of the Eternal Union's men, one of them sits on a slightly raised part of the floor plan and could be reconized as Fujishi Zuroji, Commander of the Eternal Union, he looks around and says**

_"Should weakness in Anabstercorian bbe obvious then it might be our chance, then sent the the second force and capture the chosen illithid, make sure he can harm none when here."_

**One of the men bows to the commander and hurries out.**


----------



## The Forsaken One

Hmm crystal balls are the latest fashion now aren't they


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

You would get my response Vaeragoth, if it wasn`t for the fact that Melkor is now focused on destroying Anabstecorian


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Eek!*

Anabstercorian buckles under the intense attack of Melkor!  He sends a quick message to Forsaken One before running away in to the void, chastened.

Forsaken One:
Accept his offer and get me my damn ring back!  We'll kick his arse later.  I can't disarm Kas of his sword without full psionic power, and I'm out![/color!]


----------



## Creamsteak

OOC- Dear Lord Melkor,

You can cause me pain, but you have to wait till I get there, K? I won't arrive till I conveniently appear right after Vaergoth leaves, and I didn't declare a side just yet.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Sorry for misunderstanding Creamsteak.


----------



## zouron

heh this is a fantasy rpg world, so I use crystal balls The Forsaken One 

If you remember back in the other treads I do a lot of fantasy like stuff, such as staging an adventure to save the diplomates at the first peace confressence on Toril, AND left a tomb of magic traps behind when Zouron the Dark banished himself to domains of Dread (or ravenloft as the setting is named). Sorry if you find it out of fashion, but that is how I work and always will.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*To Zelda, and all the others in the IR*

Zelda, you asked what happened.

  What happened was ...

  The IR died.

  And then, and I'm only half-joking on this, we (I stress the WE ... all the players of the IR) threw a collective Raise Dead on the IR.

  And it worked.

  Black Omega is back, everyone.  He just hasn't posted yet.
  Creamsteak, Sollir, GnomeWorks, and Mr. Draco have affirmed they are back.

  Zelda is back.  Cheers to Zelda!

  But Alyx, Darkness, Festy Dog, Forrester, Maudlin, Serpenteye, and Tokiwong have yet to return.
  And Valkys will not return.

  I suppose the IR could be upgraded to critical condition.
  In Intensive Care, with about 20 tubes hooked up to it, and enough machines to fill the Lortmil Technomancy standing around it.

  To ALL of you who have come back, I REALLY appreciate this.
  Gods, you guys (and you, Zelda) are great.


----------



## dagger

I am sending Keoghtom, Murlynd, and Olinstaad (WITH THE AXE) to help William and Venus out.



Also can you change Olinstaads PL to 5 on the list and get rid of the extra 4pl of NPCs underneath? Thanks.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Malachai ponders on the fate of the world in his absence... trying to recoup loses and see what madness has been wrought..._

*OOC:* I am back just thought it was all over going to take a while to catch up...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Answers and Rulings on all the Posts above*

Instead of making a flat, sweeping ruling that covers everything that has gone on here, I am going to show each post, and write the storyline as it progressed through each post.
  I know that might sound confusing.  But at least this way everyone who posted, will have his or her actions addressed, and it will show how the fight has evolved in the Border Ethereal.
  It's the best thing I can think of to do, here.

  Mr Draco

Member

   Registered: Jan 2002
   Location: Union of Oerth
   Posts: 396

  *drumroll* Draco's back! 

  Now that the Union of Oerth is being properly (well at least halfly) represented, let's make things slightly more interesting here. 

  Kas is teleporting in to fight alongside Melkor. 
  WITH his sword. 
  I don't care how strong that armor of Vaergoth's is, or how much magical defense the Archcleric has, let's see them stop my sword!  
  Plus, Kas' elite guard is teleporting in there with him.  
  Let's see how the battle goes now! 
  (counts) that's 141PL extra on Melkor's side! 
  Of course they're being careful not to get suckered into any traps or anything...

  ANSWER:  

  It has an effect similar to what happened in Return of the Jedi when the rebels attacked the Death Star, and were ambushed by the Imperial Fleet.
  One moment, there is relative quiet.
  The next moment, dozens of battles to the death are raging, swords clashing, arrows flying, spells roaring, yells and curses and screams everywhere.

  Obviously, Vaeregoth and Anabstercorian reel back, as those mighty negative energy blasts start coming their way.
  They would be frantically trying to put up defenses against this new threat.

  Melkor, enheartened by this help, fires one of his mighty blasts, probably levelling Vaeregoth, sending him spinning head over heels through the Ethereal, his Red Steel armor shattering, blood spewing, while Vaeregoth frantically tries to regain control and stay in the battle.

  Archcleric Hazen probably fires his bolt at Melkor, sending him spinning head over heels backward through the Ethereal.
  And thus now Melkor, terribly wounded, is trying to regain control and stop spinning.

  Meanwhile, Anabstercorian is nursing the mother of all headaches, and probably wondering why he is here.

  That is what I would have written, had it just been Mr. Draco's post.
  Now, I will post in succession, reacting to each Post as it appeared, carrying on the storyline.

  - - -

   Spoof

  Edena I will do one thing in the fight. I will bar all travel with 10th level clerical and magical spells. That way the only way out is with 11th level magic. I will also possibly let other good forces in, but only enough to ensure victory.

  ANSWER:

  Spoof, I realize this is overlate, but your Power realizes, after trying this, that it is impossible.
  With 10th level magic, you can bar all travel to and from the battlefield, for those 9th level magic and below.
  But you cannot bar those who'd go or come from there with 10th level magic, nor could you bar demipowers or Avatars from going there.

  Furthermore, there is a 500 PL force of Shade there, that - at the point of this post of yours - had not yet joined the battle.

  They had been busy seeing if their former lord has what it takes to be their leader, watching him fight Anabstercorian and Vaeregoth.

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Originally posted by Mr. Draco 

  I don't care how strong that armor of Vaergoth's is, or how much magical defense the Archcleric has, let's see them stop my sword!  

*cough* Disarm! *cough*

  ANSWER:

  The Armor is not strong enough at this point to stop the blasts from the Sword of Vecna, because it is already very seriously damaged from the battle with Anabstercorian and Vaeregoth.
  Although the Red Steel Armor itself is falling apart, the evil that binds the Red Steel together is being made stronger by all the blasts against it.
  And the imprisoned souls within it, are being hurt and getting angrier and angrier.

  The shattered armor starts to glow a vivid red, then ... the threshhold is reached, and the souls all come out.

  They glow reddish, and are translucent, these souls.
  They do not go off happily into any afterlife.
  They are FURIOUS, filled with the power of evil, charged by the energies thrown into the battle.

  By the hundreds, they draw reddish swords and maces, bows and firearms, each transparent like they are.

  One of them fires, and his bolt strike one of the Shade, that was standing there watching.
  The Shade reacts as if he was struck by Red Goo - he melts into Red Goo.
  This Red Goo immediately activates, and attacks the next Shade, who suffers the grim fate of the first one.

  Within a few seconds, the entire Shade Army is in bedlam, as the Red Army attacks them in fury, and Red Goo Monsters are appearing by the hundreds, and the Shade are desperately destroying Red Goo and Red Army ghosts with every spell and bolt of Shade they can.

  But the force that came with Kas, and the force that came with William, is not spared either.

  A red sword chops into one of Kas' honor guard, and he shrieks as he dies, severed in twain, before his remains melt into Red Goo which subsequently animates and attacks the next honor guard of Kas.

  A red bullet hits one of William's team, and he clutches at his chest, falling back in disbelief, then slumps, dying.
  Then he too, slumps into Red Goo, which animates and attacks the next person in William's force.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Spoof, 

  I guess you will let me leave with the wounded if need be. Also, Hazen is slightly puzzled by your reference to the realms. 
  Mr. Draco: Good to see you back. I hope Serpenteye will return soon. 
  Edena: I e-mailed Kaboom. (And a lot of other people.) I hope he will be back. I will keep trying. I guess I will try to *cough* disarm *cough* if I am attacked. (Good call, Uve.)

  ANSWER:  The Wounded ... uh, anything hit by the Red Army, is killed, then reanimates as a Red Goo Monster that attacks.  The Crook of Rao is now needed for a new, and far more desperate, purpose - to destroy the sudden onslaugh of the Red Army and the Red Goo Monsters.

  And I hope Kaboom returns too, along with all the others.
  To be truly honest, some of you are almost like family.  Old friends who have been with me for years on the ENBoards.              

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Uvenelei, oh come on. Disarm? You honestly expect that to work? Kas is the absolute best sword-user in the IR (i checked the lists). There's no way you're disarming him of his own sword. Plus, if he sees them try, he can always fire off a burst or two of intense negative energy from the sword. 

  ANSWER:

  Kas is probably, indeed, the best swordsman in Greyspace.
  But he is now finding out the hard way that Negative Energy not only does not hurt the Red Army and the Goo Monsters, but it HELPS them.
  Each blast fired at them, makes them TREMENDOUSLY that much stronger - these guys feed on negative energy like water pours down a drain.
  I assume Kas stops firing at them after two blasts.

  One of the Red Army comes against Kas.
  It is an elven girl, who probably fought valiantly against the Shade on Turn 3, and died in that horrible conflict.
  Her mithril chain is still on her, and twin swords are in her hands.
  Her face is contorted with fury, and with pain, and she strikes at Kas with blinding speed.

  Kas, knowing the fate decreed if he is touched by even one of those blades, is suddenly finding his sword skills put to the ultimate test.
  Even the slightest touch of those slender, graceful, transparent, red blades, and he's Red Goo history - actually, he's not history ... he will join the Red Army. 
   A recruiting drive where refusal is not allowed!                                                                                               

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  I'm not going to be disarming anyone; there's no reason for me to do that. I'm not even I fighter. 

  The source of those seven consecutive Mordenkainen's Disjunctions, on the other hand... well,
  I'm won't say anything one way or the other...  
  Edena: No, I'm not showing up to sling spells around, just a joke. 
  edit: Actually, best swordsman is the world or not, Anab's +180 strength bonus makes for a quality disarm roll.

  ANSWER:

  Uh ... at this point, I'm betting both the forces of Kas and the forces of William want you to be hurling spells around, pretty badly.
  Both sides are fighting for their lives against the Red Army and the Red Goo Monsters, now hundreds strong, that have been created - and more are being created.

  The Shade Army has been driven back.
  Without any defensible line (this is the Border Ethereal) they cannot stop the Red Army and it's Red Goo Monsters from pressing the attack.
  By the hundreds, the Shade go down, screaming as they are pierced by swords, spears, arrows, bullets, and then each and everyone slumps into Red Goo, and then rises as a Goo Monster to join the onslaught.

  Behind the disintegrating front lines of the Shade, their mages and clerics have formed a series of defensive shields, to prevent physical contact, and contingencies to physically obliterate any of their own that is hit.

  They are frantically trying to get all their preparations ready, before the Red Army totally obliterates the retreating Shade in front of them.

  William's force, and Kas's force, cannot bother with Vaeregoth, Melkor, or Anabstercorian.
  They are all but forgotten.
  Everyone is now fighting for their lives against the Red Army and Red Goo Monsters.

  Yet, I must assume Melkor, Anabstercorian, and Vaeregoth are continuing their relentless battle.

  Vaeregoth's carapace is torn wide open, the Scion Queen's blood floating in great blobs in the Ethereal.
  Anabstercorian is leaking brain fluid, at this point (it's worth a lot for spell components, if anyone manages to obtain it!)
  Melkor looks like Swiss Cheese that has been photographed, and then the negative of the photograph is presented:  a dark form, blasted through with several dozen glowing holes.

   - - -

   Mr. Draco

  William, what are you planning on disarming with? The only item you have that wouldn't be sliced in half by my sword immediately is likely the crook of rao (i'm not even sure how that would stand up, artifacts are 12th level magic effective, so maybe there's a 50/50 percent chance for its survival? 
  Uvenelei, and how fast does he want to lose whatever he's fighting with? *cough* slice *cough* 
  P.S.- It's great to be openely evil! 

  ANSWER:

  Kas finds the Sword of Kas cuts asunder the twin blades of the elven girl.
  Then, it cuts asunder the elven girl, who gives a cry of elation and joy (!), and turning a gleaming white disappears in a flash.

  However, now a brutish ogre, probably one of Vecna's following who fell in the great battle, pounces upon Kas with a club.
  Ogre and club, both red, both transparent, and the ogre roaring load enough to be heard over all the tumult.

   - - -

   Uvenelei

  Bah, staves are a dime a dozen.

  ANSWER:

  Some of the Red Army have staves.
  One of them clobbers one of William's people with it.
  Normally, this would only have been a glancing blow, but the touch is enough.
  The person struck reels back, as from a normal blow, then slumps into Red Goo, then rises as a Red Goo monster to attack his fellows.

  The value of Staves just inflated slightly.

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Well, ok, if you really want that much timberwood...

  ANSWER: 

  The Ogre attacking Kas is wielding a club that was made out of wood.         
  Kas is forced to duck as it sweeps overhead, barely missing touching his hair - even one slight touch would be enough!

  I would guess Kas is reestimating the value of wood, right about now ...

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  As long as there's an overpowered sword buried somewhere deep in that pile of timberwood, it's all good.

  ANSWER:

  Well, Kas just cut the ogre of the Red Army in twain with his sword, and jumped back.
  The ogre gives a roar of ... delight ... as it turns from red to a shimmering white, then disappears with a flash.

  But now a Shade - well, it WAS a Shade, until it died in the great battle on Turn 3, and now it's a Red Shade - faces off against Kas.
  It fires Shade Bolts which are colored red, one after the other, at Kas.
  Kas is forced to dodge (A new appreciation of the tumbling skill and Dodge Feat are in order, here!) each bolt, knowing that if even one hits ... well, we won't think about that ...

  The Sword of Kas cannot parry the bolts, either.
  Somehow, Kas must get in close enough to kill the Shade, while avoiding the bolts.
  Sorta like charging, unarmed, a man with a gun who is firing at you.

  - - -          

   Mr. Draco

uhh, just one more slight problem, while trying to disarm Kas, whoever is doing the disarming will be quite open to the attacks of Kas' elite guard.

  ANSWER:

  A quarter of Kas's elite guard are down, and the rest have put up Walls of Force to save themselves from the missile weapons and the bolts from the Red Army.
  Some of even these harden veterans are white with fear.
  They should be - they only just destroyed the Red Goo that used to be their comrades.          

  - - -

   Spoof

  OOC: Ah Samantha tends to forget where she is sometimes  
  Well it is time for good little boys and girls to go to bed here, I will see everone in approx 8 hours take care and try not to get to many people killed  Unless your a bad guy of course then you can die all you want 

  ANSWER:

  LOL!  Samantha, if she is here, isn't going to forget this!  (However much she might want to forget it ...)

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Slight problem or not, its not my problem. 

  night, Spoof.

  ANSWER:

  It's everyone's problem.

  Anabstercorian, Vaeregoth, and Melkor - who now all three look like they got into a battle with an animated chain saw and lost - are still beating on each other, roaring and screaming and cursing.

  The Red Army and it's Red Goo Monster Army is pressing the attack.

  Clerics and mages open fire with dozens of fireballs and other spells.

  But the Red Army has all the spellpower it had in life.
  Counterspells are uttered by transparent, red lips, and the incoming spells fail.
  Arrows are torn out of the air by magic.
  Shade Bolts are countered by reddish tinged Walls of Force, Dispel Magics, and Anti-Magic Shields.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Creamsteak is here... 

  ANSWER:

  They could use you, right now!  They are in BIG trouble!

  The Red Army jeers at everyone present, and states that when it is finished with all present HERE, it is going to travel to Oerth.
  And guess what it intends to do, once it gets there???  

  But I need to talk to Sollir about templates real quick before I can send it. Once I officially have sent it I will announce participation in the cool little duel going on probably.

  ANSWER:

  You might rethink that plan ...  

   - - -

   William Ronald

  Let's see Mr. Draco, I could try to disarm you in the manner that Vecna did. (Edena, please note.) Energy blasts. Plus Hazen did not come alone. I imagine that will help to take care of the elite guard. 
  As for being openly evil, it is nice to see that the Union officially admits its true nature. 
  Melkor actively worked to spread the Red Goo and Shade Pollution. Some of which spread to Union territories. He also has been insulted by the God Emperor of the Aerdi. 
  Also, swordsmen have been disarmed by people with staves. The weapon should not be taken lightly. (There is an example of this in the Wheel of Time series.) 
  Also, Hazen does have a lot of power with the Crook of Rao.

  ANSWER:

  Hazen is too busy using the Crook of Rao to block incoming Red Army attacks, both bolt and spell (Red Army fireballs are doing lovely things, melting dozens of enemies into Red Goo monsters at once) to worry about Kas.
  The elite guard of the Kevellond League is doing what Kas's elite guard did:  they have set up Walls of Force and other defenses to save themselves.
  But they won't last long, nor will Kas's guard, if they are not reinforced.

  There are endless hundreds of Red Army, created when Vaeregoth's armor shattered, and they have too much spellpower for those present to hope to win against, without reinforcements.

  There is little question the Union of the Worlds is evil, but the Red Army - evil or not - is a much bigger problem at the moment!  

  And now a wave of Red Goo Monsters crash into the Walls of Force shielding the elite guard of the Kevellond League, tearing at them, trying to down them.
  Reddish elven archers and mages stand ready to blast the Kevellond Force, when that happens.

   - - -

   Mr. Draco

  hmm... 

  Well, unless i'm forgetting something really big here, Vecna never tried to disarm Kas. 
  Secondly, the evil thing was OOC. 
  Thirdly, yeah, swordsmen have been disarmed by people with staves. But typically those swordsmen weren't wielding the ultimate in ginsu-knife level cutting ability.  
  Anyway, this sounds like it should be a good fight! 
  [edit]- you know, i'm really starting to get addicted to this sword.  
  edena, as soon as Kas gets to the battle, he'll shoot off a few negative energy blasts from the sword to "soften up" his opponents before he closes to melee range.

  ANSWER:

  And sixthly, Kas finally reaches the Shade, and kills him.
  Only to duck by instinct, and watch a red lightning bolt fly over his head, cast by a gnomish mage all transparent and red.

  - - -

   creamsteak

   If only I could be there... God I want to fight! As soon as my template is accepted I will go into dueling you Kas... (Polymorphed into an Arch-Angel Looking Version of Sanctus and Weilding a weapon which I believe your sword won't cut [for the sake of fun it better be able to be used against you]). 
  It's awesome to be a level 45 Paladin. Why, I think there should be a 9th level Paladin spell list just for me. Plus a 9th Level Ranger Spell list for being a 45 Ranger... Too bad Kas is epic in swordsmanship compared to me...

  ANSWER:

  You can be there, Creamsteak.
  I am betting Alzem took off his restriction on anyone teleporting to the battle site about 5 paragraphs back in this article!  

  Of course, if you go, and an elf shoots you down with a bow, and you rise as a Red Goo Monster, you have only yourself to blame ... 

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  Creamsteak, it's always seemed curious how your PC has had a grudge of sorts against Kas.
  If it's not revealing too much, could you tell me the part of your character's background where that came about?

  ANSWER:

  He won't have a grudge much longer, methinks.
  There may not be a Kas much longer to have a grudge AGAINST.  

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  He may not have tried, but he succeeded anyways. 

  ANSWER:

  Yes, but can he succeed in keeping the Red Army from destroying all present, then heading to Oerth to awaken it's brethren?    

  I said playing around with Red Goo and Red Steel was dangerous ...     

  - - -

  Mr. Draco

  LOL!!!

  ANSWER:

  Heh.  But I doubt Kas is laughing right now.
  Not when that gnomish mage is about to unleash Magic Missile - WHICH ALWAYS HITS!
  One Magic Missile, and it's good-bye Kas!
  Or, rather, welcome to the Red Army, Kas!

  Others among the Red Army are getting this idea too.
  And the defenders are finding out Walls of Force don't stop red Magic Missiles - they fly OVER the Walls, and then hit, and then more Goo Monsters are created.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Hmm, I was wondering when someone was going to get what I implied. 
  Seriously, Mr. Draco, I know it was out of character. However, in character, Kas knows there is still a truce between the Kevellond League and the Union of Oerth. Do you chose to violate that truce and lose the benefits that truce gains you, such as tech sharing? 

  ANSWER:

  If there is not a truce right now between Kas and Hazen, even I will be surprised!

  Besides, Hazen has very good reasons to hate Melkor. Try several hundred thousand dead soldiers. And the little alliance he made with Vecna. 
  I believe the history of creamsteak's character is in the Rogues Gallery section of the boards.
  He has, or at least believes he has, a prior involvement with Vecna and Kas. (As Edena approved the character, I believe that Sanctus' story is correct.)

  ANSWER:

  Incidentally, Melkor, Vaeregoth, and Anabstercorian are STILL fighting ... they all three look like they fought about two or three animated chain saws, and lost.

  Anabstercorian has a hole in his head, through which his cerebrium is leaking (more spell components ... 100,000 gp per drop.)
  Vaeregoth has lost her carapice.  A naked formian!
  And Melkor has lost an arm.  It's floating away into the vast black yonder of the Border Ethereal, along with assorted bits of Red Goo, broken weaponry, smashed armor, and the occasional white streak as someone in the Red Army is killed, and thus freed from the curse on them.                                                                                         

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  The thing is, Kas and his legions are there, originally, to fight Vaergoth (sp?) not anabstercorian or the archcleric (both of whom we have diplomatic relations with. However, Vaergoth mad a mistake by eliminating tht chance of being considered neutral by attacking factions we have diplomatic relations with. So, Vaergoth, put 'em up! (The spell-casting inclined members of Kas' elite guard are putting up spells to eliminate Vaergoth's chance at teleporting away.

  ANSWER:

  I think I'll let Mr. Draco restate what his forces are doing here ... (chuckles) ... if they turn to attack Vaeregoth, they put their backs to the Red Army, and then ... well ... you know ...

   - - -

   creamsteak

  Actually, 

  My PC has no real tie to Kas. He does have a tie to his sword, however. He tried to destroy Kas blade (I guess there was some chronomancy involved and it must be the sword from some time after Kas died or something... I never resolved that). When he did, the sword rejected his and Tenser's attempts to disjunction it and the sword managed to create a huge negative energy blast that could have killed me in order to eject itself from its current keepers. Me and Tenser were rather befudled when a rift opened (possibly from the plane of Hades) and a sword ruptured through the negative energy quake. That sword is my sword that I use right now. It could possibly have been another Paladin's blade at some time (Praetor maybe?), or possibly some kind of temporal paradox version of Kas Sword, and it never has divulged to me its full history. I know the sword has three purposes now:  Defeat/Slay Chaotic Evil 
Defend the High Elves 
Defend the servants of Corellon Larethian 
but it started with just the goal to Defeat/Slay Chaotic Evil. As I used it more, it adapted and
took up my two causes as its own. It has a number of abilities, but most of them require a Paladin be the bearer. As for dueling Kas, Kas is a champion swordsman, and defeating him would make Sanctus quite happy with his own swordsmanship abilities beyond belief. I also just think fighting someone as infamous as Kas is pretty interesting none-the-less.

  ANSWER:

  It's special purposes:

Defeat/Slay Chaotic Evil 
Defend the High Elves 
Defend the servants of Corellon Larethian 

  I think it would be useful, right about now.
  There are imprisoned elves in the Red Army, who are killing living elves and turning them into Goo Monsters.
  And the power that is binding them, is obviously evil (it is almost as evil as Mina!)

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Wait, I just remembered some more, 
  My family has been groomed for a few thousand years now, by priests believing in Vecna, so that my character would become a Paladin, and then become corrupt, vampiric, and be converted into a Blackguard. I was supposed to replace you, Kas, when Vecna came, but I rebelled against my set future and my background manipulators (whom are dead thanx to Regina Canities). My character had to kill his mate and unborn child when she poisoned Sanctus and his Father and tried to turn him into a Vampire (one of the steps in making him corrupt). Eventually Sanctus completely overcame his Evil and became a Paladin in true form.
  My Family was bread to assure that we were strong, abnormally strong willed, and extremely versitile (plus I contain a tiny fraction of Suel DNA which is from a half-elf that is one of my great great great grandfathers or something). 
  So thats my association to Kas, I was supposed to replace him when Vecna returned. That is about it...

  ANSWER:  

  The Red Army doesn't care, Creamsteak, if Sanctus is part vampire, or part paladin, or part Suel, or part anything else, just so long as he is all Red Goo Monster.
  And don't worry - once they are finished with Hazen, Kas, and company, they will come to Oerth, and ensure that just that happens.                                                                                            

  - - -

   Mr. Draco

  That sounds pretty cool! I like the work you put in there. Hey, if you're up for a fight, just let me deal with Vaergoth first.

  ANSWER:

  Do I really need to say anything?  I'll let Mr. Draco reconsider this.

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Template Submitted (finally)... 

  Sanctus Punitor will join into the fighting (conveniently but not intentionally) right after Kas and Vaergoth are done. Right now it is just Sanctus, but I may summon my Knights (NPCs) when things start to go bad for me. If Sollir joins in then I will work with him, and if Sollir brings his NPCs you can assume I bring mine.

  ANSWER:

  Hmmm ... Sanctus, using his scrying, sees all that is happening.
  He sees that (I am guessing) Kas is not fighting what is left of Vaeregoth.
  He sees that Kas is about to be fried by a magic missile spell, and turned into a Goo Monster, and Kas is too far away from the caster to save himself, and ...              

  - - -

   Venus

  Angelika, noticing the battle between Anabstercorian, Vaeregoth and Hazen, Kas and Melkor, decides to join in the battle, helping the three. On arrival she notices that Kas and Melkor reflect much more strenght and that her allies do require some help in this struggle. She adresses Hazen. 

"Lord Hazen, you have sought out help of the Alliance for this battle against Melkor. I, Angelika, will help you stand up against this binding of evil. I shall not let Melkor nor Kas defeat any of you. Have faith in me as I have faith in you and we will survive." 

<Angelika starts casting healing spells on her new allies after she stops her speech. Also, she'll be praying to the forces of Good to help her in this fight>

  ANSWER:

  Well, I am sure she is praying.  Considering that the moment she arrived, a maelstrom of red lightning bolts and magic missiles comes at her, and Hazen is only barely able to save her by blocking them with the Crook of Rao (good artifacts do have their uses.)
  But there are a LOT of incoming red spells, and Hazen can block only just so many.
  One of them is bound to get through, and then Hazen will ... well ... you know ...

  For some reason, none of the Red Army or their Red Goo Monsters are attacking the 3 combatants.

  Perhaps they are amused by them ... the three, Melkor, Anabstercorian, and Vaeregoth, who all are beginning to look like they tried to battle a sentient chipper (you know, the kind you throw tree branches into? ...)

  - - -

   Zelda Themelin

  IR is back. Nice.  

  Could someone explain shortly what the big issues of moment are?

  ANSWER:

  Hey there, Zelda!  Welcome back! 

  As for the big problems ... well, there is this little Red Goo problem occurring right now ... see the above paragraphs.                      

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  "Lord", the diviner says after looking into his crystal ball, "there is a massive fight going on between Melkor, Kas and his Elite Guard on one side and Anabstercorian, Angelika, Vreagoth (get used to misspellings, just as I did ) and the Archcleric." 

  ANSWER:

  The scrier should be fired.  He is an incompetent.  He missed the Red Army and Red Goo Monsters.

  First, Ho Skoteinos frowns, but then a smile appears on his face. "Very good. This might be just the oppurtunity we need..." And his smile grows larger. 

  He then Teleports in, above the battlefield and starts breaking the Anti-teleportation spells that Kas' Elite Guard is putting up. To help him in this, three other Archmages appear in a small explosion of smoke on the ground when the Anti Teleportation spells have been broken. 
  They do not attack anyone, but make sure everyone can flee, they themselves flee when they are severely injured. 
  And of course, there is more than the eye can see... 

Edena, 
All except the exceptions in my email...

  ANSWER:

  Welcome to the Demolition Derby, 'o Skoteinos.
  Incidentally, it is the elite guard of the Kevellond League, the elite guard of the Union of Oerth, and everyone else, who is being demolished, not the Red Army, which is very rapidly winning.

  As for Melkor, Anabstercorian, and Vaeregoth, they just keep on fighting.
  They all must have Lifeproof spells up (that allow you to keep functioning long after you should have been killed by physical damage.)

  I mean, brain fluid fills the air, an arm is floating there, a leg here, a carapice over there ...

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Melkor smiles as Kas joins him: 
  -Greetings, slayer of Vecna, together we shall crush our enemies! 
  Than he sends telephatic message to Vaeragoth: 
  -It was foolish move, I didn`t consider you an enemy, I may still not if you leave the battle
NOW, I will give you Anab`s Ring OF Master if you do so! 
  -And you Sanctus, I thought you joined Union Of Worlds, I would have read your book, but it seems Paladins can`t be trusted. Nevermind, soon your light WILL be estunquished. 
  Then he starts speaking in language unknown to others, but every word sounds like a bolt of icy hatred. His wounds heal, and dark aura surrounding him intensifies, while sky darkens.
Then his words are understandable: 
  -I call upon power Of The Void, Of Night Eternal, Hunger that Devours Souls, fill me, let me destroy my enemies! 
  Then he screams in Wrath as his body disappers in Darkness, Armor, even Sword, than he becomes a Colossal Shadow, Evil and Hatred he radiates so great that all present can feel spiritual Darkness descending upon their very hearts and servants of The Light, Hazen and Sanctus, feel so much pain that they must concentrate not to scream in terror. And if anybody looks closely at Great Shadow they see The Dark Void, endless, all-emcompassing , where all hope dies, promise of oblivion. 

Melkor sends another message to Kas 
[ We must end this battle NOW!I called upon the power of Pure Darkness, but substaing this form is very tiring, and I will be competely defenseless when it ends} 

Then he jumps at Anabstecorian. { OOC, Edena, my power has temporary increased as I made my body a portal to The Void, but it will last short, then I will be unable to continue fighting)

  RULING:

  I am ruling this forces Anabstercorian to flee to battlefield (Anabstercorian is a wise illithid, and prefers to live.)
  All that great evil attracts the attention of the HUNDREDS of Red Army mages and archers, who turn their concentrated firepower on Melkor.

  Melkor, realizing that even his power - now badly weakened by the long battle - is not sufficient to avoid a Red future, is forced to flee the battlefield.
  And without shame.
  After all, there is no shame in not wanting to spend eternity as a Red Goo Monster, serving your Red Army masters and mistresses.

  And out of it the world was made. For Darkness alone is worshipful, and the Lord thereof (Melkor) may yet make other worlds to be gifts to those that serve him, so that the increase of their power shall find no end

  ANSWER:  

  The Red Army would argue with that saying.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Roger. 

  Melkor, if my shrieks didn't kick your ass and we're still in combat. I offcourse accept your offer, you are a man who knows how to deal with certain things  
  So if the battle isn't decided by now already (need Edena's ruling on that) Vaeregoth shall continue to fight but more defensively and she shall release some shrieks but she shall shift out wounded to fix up.   (There you go Melkor ) 

  Telepathic mssge to Melkor: 

  <<A good battle with a worthy adversary, we shall meet again>> 

  ANSWER:

  Well, Vaeregoth is still on the battlefield, but her carapace, and armor are gone, she is shredded, and about one hundred Red lightning bolts and magic missiles will be incoming in 5 seconds.
  4
  3
  2
  1

  I am guessing Vaeregoth is beating a hasty retreat.

  - - -

   zouron

  *In the middle of a room surrounded by paper like walls stands a crystal ball showing the events of the battle, around the crystal ball sits a gathering of the Eternal Union's men, one of them sits on a slightly raised part of the floor plan and could be reconized as Fujishi Zuroji, Commander of the Eternal Union, he looks around and says* 

  "Should weakness in Anabstercorian bbe obvious then it might be our chance, then sent the the second force and capture the chosen illithid, make sure he can harm none when here." 

  *One of the men bows to the commander and hurries out.*

  ANSWER:

  The Eternal Empire does sometimes make defective magical items.
  That Crystal Ball, is one of said defective items, considering what it isn't showing.
  The replacement cost is free.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Hmm crystal balls are the latest fashion now aren't they 

  ANSWER:

  They are, indeed.
  But not when they are defective.  Someone in parts is going to get it, I'm sure ... when Zouron tracks down who built his Crystal Ball.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  You would get my response Vaeragoth, if it wasn`t for the fact that Melkor is now focused on destroying Anabstecorian 

  ANSWER:

  I need to make a minor correction to that statement.
  Vaeregoth cannot hear Melkor's statement, because neither Vaeregoth or Melkor are now on the battlefield.

  Or, maybe they are ... if the Players insist ... in which case the Red Army has two new Red Goo Monsters of incredible power ...

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Eek! 

  Anabstercorian buckles under the intense attack of Melkor! He sends a quick message to Forsaken One before running away in to the void, chastened. 

  Forsaken One: 

  Accept his offer and get me my damn ring back! We'll kick his arse later. I can't disarm Kas of his sword without full psionic power, and I'm out!

  ANSWER:  

  Well, one person is following the script!  Even if he didn't know what it was he was following ...

   - - -

   creamsteak

  OOC- Dear Lord Melkor, 

  You can cause me pain, but you have to wait till I get there, K? I won't arrive till I conveniently appear right after Vaergoth leaves, and I didn't declare a side just yet.

  ANSWER:

  Heh.  You sure of that?  You are staying neutral in the Delrunian Alliance?
  Don't worry.  The Red Army may not decide to attack your Power first.
  In which case, you will have a chance to THINK about what is going to happen to you, while you watch it happen to everyone else.
  The Red Army, will enjoy your suffering.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Sorry for misunderstanding Creamsteak.

  ANSWER:

  I don't think any apology is necessary.
  After all, the Red Army isn't accepting apologies, except in permanent, utter subservience to them as Goo Monsters.

  - - -

   zouron

  heh this is a fantasy rpg world, so I use crystal balls The Forsaken One  

If you remember back in the other treads I do a lot of fantasy like stuff, such as staging an adventure to save the diplomates at the first peace confressence on Toril, AND left a tomb of magic traps behind when Zouron the Dark banished himself to domains of Dread (or ravenloft as the setting is named). Sorry if you find it out of fashion, but that is how I work and always will.

  ANSWER:

  Well, you use defective Crystal Balls.  Might want to ask the United Commonwealth of Toril to give you some new ones.  They seem to make them better.

  - - -

   dagger

  I am sending Keoghtom, Murlynd, and Olinstaad (WITH THE AXE) to help William and Venus out. 

  Also can you change Olinstaads PL to 5 on the list and get rid of the extra 4pl of NPCs underneath? Thanks.

  Keoghtom, Murlynd, and Olinstaad arrive in the middle of what can only be described as unholy bedlam.
  And no, not even demipowers are immune to the effects of the Red Goo, although they get a saving throw.

  Indeed, Keoghtom receives a Red arrow in his chest the moment he arrives.
  It tries to turn him into a Red Goo monster, but with his incredible power as a demigod, he managed to save himself.
  Of course, that was just one attack.
  Hundreds of others will soon be incoming.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Malachai ponders on the fate of the world in his absence... trying to recoup loses and see what madness has been wrought... 

  OOC: I am back just thought it was all over going to take a while to catch up...

  ANSWER:

  Cheers, Tokiwong!  Welcome back to the IR!

  So, Malachai has been pondering the fate of Oerth, has he?
  Well, it might be a very swift fate, if the Red Army has it's way.
  Malachi (along with every other Power in Greyspace, Realmspace, and even Krynnspace) is now well aware of the bedlam going on in the Border Ethereal.
  And what will happen, when the Red Army wins there - and then comes HERE.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Malachai wonders on the Fate of the neighboring lands he tried to conquer a while back..._

*OOC:* Whatever happened to Anabtsericon's lands neighboring mine when I marched into them... I think I got lost in the shuffle...


----------



## Anabstercorian

They're yours, Tokiwong.  The Godspires are completely under your control.

They retain rich mineral resources, but the underbelly and cave system have gone wild, repopulated with the beasts of the underdark, and the surface is nothing but radioactive glass.

Still - They're yours.

Blackmoor and that other little country wisely surrender.  Having been abandoned by the Solistarim, they'd love a new protector.  They're all yours.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen aims at Melkor and there is a look of anger directed towards the god's avatar.

"Melkor, I do not believe you will ever accept peace with my people.  You showed up and urged others to attack me.  You were foolish enough to ally with Vecna, and made an enemy of the rest of the world.  You even poisoned the Isles of Woe.  You lead your forces to their deaths. No wonder that the people of Netheril are abandoning you."

If the battle continues, Hazen will fight.  If it is over, Hazen will leave.

(Edena:  I have e-mailed a few people. I hope they will return.  Maybe make a special appeal to each of them.  I want to fully revive the IR.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Posted by William Ronald:



> Hazen aims at Melkor and there is a look of anger directed towards the god's avatar.
> 
> "Melkor, I do not believe you will ever accept peace with my people. You showed up and urged others to attack me. You were foolish enough to ally with Vecna, and made an enemy of the rest of the world. You even poisoned the Isles of Woe. You lead your forces to their deaths. No wonder that the people of Netheril are abandoning you."
> 
> 
> Melkor laughs at these words:
> 
> -Foul, I don`t care about "my people" anymore that I care about ants! These are slaves of mine, they exist ONLY to satisfy my needs. You really think that dead of millions of my people during the siege of Shadow Throne saddened me, that I mourn their loss!? Quite the opposite, I found pleasure in the fact that they died fighting FOR me, and number of my enemies slain at that time was greater than those of my servants, and many of their souls came to me, and they are now learning the price of opposing me![ OOC: I don`t say it VERY loud}


----------



## Creamsteak

The League of Warlords and the Delrunian Alliance will have to adjust to a growth of 360 PL (15 x 2 x 12) in the Monster Arms Race over the next year. This could be enough Black Pudding to fill an LL sized lake and possibly flood it. This is a greavous burden on our forces and a group of intelligent people are being assembled to come up with a control plan.

- Black Puddings must always be shelled, they are never let free. In turn they are also subject to being contained in freezing vaults to slow their cell structure down to a murmer. They are immune to cold, but the affects of slowing cells should still be present.

- Facilities that are meant to store large amounts of ammunition are guarded by men with both mundane weapons and magical sonic weapons.

- Scrying must be made at random intervals for magic, psionics, and mundane differences between Black Puddings.

- Facilities that divide shells that have already been fired will be operated by constructs and giants. These facilities must be kept as far away from humanoid types as possible in order to ensure their safety and to prevent accidental ooze spreads.

- Powder and liquid spray forms of ooze will be developed in order to create some rather nasty biological weapons. (Not really a safety measure, but a good thing to note).

- Radiation absorbing chemicals will be induced into the Black Pudding on an experimental basis. These radiation resistant ooze will be experimented on for vitality and tests to see if any negative side affects exist.

- Artillery crews that find busted, damaged, misfired, or spent ammunition must report directly to a BPCO officer to have the ammunition inspected.

- Further amendments to this list may be added in the future based on the results the Black Pudding Control Organization's bidding.

Also, Edena, My PC is now a 45/45 character when you get the chance to change it, and our monster arms race rank should be updated to 15 if it hasn't yet.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Hmmm ... everyone, have a good long read of my post above ...


----------



## 'o Skoteinos

OOC: What exactely does it take to destroy a "Red Creature"? 1 point of damage? Full HP damage (dependend on class / race)? Will magic kill them or do you need weapons?

I will fire a couple of fireballs and get the hell out of there.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Back as his headquaters Melkor laughs:

-So Red Goo did finally show its power! It was beatiful, all their hatred, maybe I can find a way to make them stand on my side, they are also servants of The Void, of Eternal Oblivion.

Edena, Shade wizards will use 10th level magic to teleport remmnats of The Shade Fleet to safety of our base.


----------



## dagger

I retreat my 3 npcs before they are destoyed, they need to save themselves for the coming battle anyway.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Well well ... everyone ran, except for Hazen and Kas, and what's left of each of their respective elite guard.

  The leader of the Red Army, a gnomish wizard, smiles grimly, and says:

  Now, you all stand right there, and don't move.
  This isn't going to hurt a bit ...

  He prepares the red fireball that will level them all.

  - - -

  Red Army beings and Red Goo Monsters can be destroyed / freed by any spell that does sufficient damage, by enchanted weapons, by artifacts and relics, and by enchanted bullets, artillery shells, and other enchanted high tech weaponry.
  Nuclear weapons will destroy them without any enchantment needed.

  By the way, all of Forsaken One's army is armored in Red Steel, and their carapaces are made out of Red Steel.

  And the Union of Oerth has armies of dragons and trolls that are partially Red Goo / Red Steel, for it helped in their creation.

  And many other powers have made large use of the Red Goo and Red Steel.

  Not to mention all those millions who died in the Blood Waste, that the Black Brotherhood has been trying to wake up.

  Isn't this going to be fun?  (chuckles evilly)

  Even Mina, for all her plotting and evil, has no control over THIS situation!


----------



## Tokiwong

_Malachai smirks, "Interesting... I wonder what effect this will have on our own progress with the Red Goo..." looks to his aides, "If we are allowed a chance I want to gain an audience with this new threat... the time for idle prattle is over... if this world is to be destroyed then so be it... what will come after will be glorious..."_

*OOC:* After the Gnome blasts them folks sending a small retinue to meet with the red Army... if they die... then so be it... and we shall continue our neutrality... though Iwould like to allow them a foothold in what was Anabstercorian's lands and also what does this do to my own red Goo research and weaponry...


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Could you comment on this:

Edena, Shade wizards will use 10th level magic to teleport remmnats of The Shade Fleet to safety of our base


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

OOC: Edena, you said I can colonize some nations on Luna, so could you add the following to the list( substract power level from my total):

-Shadow Domain of Utummo, pl 40
-Shadow Domain of Angband, pl 40
-Shadow Domain of Stygia, pl 40
-Shadow Domain Of Nilfgaard, pl 40
-Shadow Domain Of Mordor, pl 40


----------



## Gurdjieff

Angelika looks worried. She wasn't able to help in the battle, she probably made it harder for her allies since she was the one needing the help out there. 
"I can not believe their powers," Angelika says to her trusted friends and servants. Tevias, her Elven mage, advises her the folowing:
"Lady Angelika, as they have powers we cannot stop, let us form our own. We should evolve as they have. The Red Army isn't going to be silent for long, the fleet of Darkness is still a threat. We must take action Mylady!"
"You probably are right, Tevias," Angelika replies to her trusted friend. "But what can we do? We are scattered over the world of Oerth, lacking power to be of any means to our allies."
"But we are not, Mylady. I'm sure we can be more than that, just keep faith, as you learned us."
Angelika smiles a little, nodding to her advisor before standing up and getting back to her own private room. "He's right," she mumbles.


OOC:
Edena,

When does the new turn start?
When is the latest date for new templates? I think I'm going to adjust some things with the new situation.
What were the colornumbers for hiding on the background? ^_^

And I'm sharing Tech with all the members in the Oerth Alliance. Don't remember if I posted that / put it in my mail.


----------



## Spoof

Samantha watches the destruction caused by the Red Shades.  At first she thought that the defenders could turn the battle, that they were caught by surprise, but that was not the case.  AS she watched only those on the field who had amazing individual power were able to save themselves, all the rest fell before them like cattle.  

“No, this is what we always sought to avoid.  How are we going to be able to stop this red tide from destroying this world?  What was it that Alzem said, something about the goo.  Where in the blue blazes is he anyway!?”

Very well then I will try to finish what Alzem started, worthless cur that he is, running off like that.  At this thought Samantha hears Alzem’s voice in her head.  _Samantha, I have not left you.  I have always been here, just unseen.  Have you so little faith in me, is your trust so lacking.  Remember when I was there, I had established contact with the Red Blood, go to that place where I stood and listened to their wails, there one will wait for you, a tormented soul who has found his peace with what has happened, and seeks to undo the harm that has been done._ 

Samantha lifts her head a single tear falling down her cheek.  “I am sorry, my lord.”  She whispers.  “I did not mean to lose my faith in you, I promise I will do as you ask.”  Samantha then calls upon her God and Alzem to move her where she needs to be, and she finds herself standing outside the blood wastes far to the north.  

Samantha starts to walk into the blood waste and she can feel eyes upon her, eyes she cannot hope to see, only feel in her soul.  Se walk through the wastes unimpeded as the goo seems to move aside as she walks until she stands in the same place that Alzem sat and freed those he could while he was here.  

She does not have to wait long as soon a shape rises from the goo, a humanoid shape.  In a raspy voice, seeming to come from under a thin veil of water.  *So you are the one Alzem would send to us.  Are you capable of doing what must be done?  We will soon see.  Take my hand*  At this the form extends its hand, one that is tipped with claws, dripping what seems to be blood, but is actually goo itself. 

At this Samantha is unsure what she should do, and hesitates…

Edit: Venus the turn has already started.. as for the colors they were 222222, and 333333.


----------



## Gurdjieff

Spoof:
Hmkay, then I guess Edena just forgot to put up my character + NPCs ^_^ oki




> When does the new turn start?
> When is the latest date for new templates? I think I'm going to adjust some things with the new situation.




Scrap that ^_^


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Spoof

Someone aproaches Gates Of Hope Island, Shade cowered in Bleck Robes, with short black beard and moustache, with demeanor of power and arrogance. He speaks to guards:

-Where is one known as Alzem, I am Rivalen Tanthul, High Prince Of Netherese, High Priest of Melkor The Great, and I am here on behalf of my master, you leader has something that belongs to My Lord!


----------



## Spoof

Melkor as you do not know where Safe Harbor on Oreth is located, I will assume you mean Hope Isle on Toril…


Rivalen Tanthul, you have our permission to enter our lands, but do not assume that we have the luxury of trusting you at this time.  There is much that needs to be settled between us.  

Rivalen is taken before the governing body of Hope Isle and presents his demands once again.  The council members remain silent but Rivalen can sense magic at work in the room and knows that they are talking to one another.  Suddenly one of them speaks.  

Lord Rivalen, we take it you are looking for Ahlissa, the Elf Queen that Alzem freed from you?  She is no longer here, he has, with the help of St. Cuthbert been able to free her from your grasp, for all eternity.  As for Alzem himself, we are currently unsure of his whereabouts.  We believe that he has been ion contact with Lady Samantha recently, but are unable to confirm that as she too has disappeared.  We are sorry that you had to travel here for nothing, but we will guarantee your safety back to Oreth, Good day to you sir.  

At this the Lord just watches you as you are escorted back through the city, a city of wonders.  With Marble towers that deify everything you have seen before, as they rise straight up higher than you can see, while some even turn at 90 degree angles before traveling upwards again.  

As you arrive at the gate you know you must return to your master, but still you wish you could say just a little longer.


----------



## Spoof

Edena did you get the e-mail on the Glass House and others?  The internet is acting funney here and I am not sure what is going through and what is not


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Spoof, Ahlissa is a Drow , not normal Elf, actually she is one of the minority of Torillian Drow that didn`t turn to Good after the end of second IR, which means she is quite evil, and always was.

Edena, could you bump power level of each of  my remaining NPC`s by one, it would be 15 out of 16 limit for NPC pl.


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Teeeheeeeeee*

Kewl, so now it are little red men from space, at least they aren't green 



Melkor, I believe you had something for me?


Edena, I think I'll just use the red steel/goo from my armies to create Geestesstorm with instead of stuff from the bloodwaste. Kalanyr is helping me release them from the Armor and goo and steel from my armies. Don't want to see my Troops go red when the red goo might be awakened.

in SHort: No red goo/souls/energy from the red goo is released but the energy/souls/goo from the red steel and goo I'm currently using in my Armies. Time to get rid of the stuff and with Kal short help make it go away at a steady pace.

----------------------

Good Battle guys~

----------------------


Edena I'm sending a squadron of unseelie back to the site of the battle to return Melkors arm, Anab brain fluid and Vaeregoth Carapace back to the hive.

Since I'm first at it and it just takes less then a few seconds to get it all scraped up by a few unseelie.

I wan't some trophies and they might have some use in the future 

----------------------

I'm still awaiting your creative answer Edena


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Yeah!*

I'm beating Anab. to this question this time~!


HOW MANY LEVELS DID WE GAIN?!!!!!!!!!   (Hahahaha beat you to it Anab. )


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

Forsaken One, it seems our battle was interrupted as we were making the deal, sorry Queen but I don`t give artifacts for nothing, you haven`t even proven that you are not my enemy, quite the opposite actually.


----------



## zouron

**A collection of samurais stand around wu jen, one of the samurais steps forward and says**

_You have shamed your people and there is only one punishment for this, how ever if you do the noble thing we will consider that you repaired your dept in full._

**The samurai hands the wu jen a tanto. The Wu Jen takes the blade and opens his blouse, then runs himself through. The Lead Samurai speaks.**

_Your dept is paid in full, your spirit can stand before the celestial council in honour._

**The Samurais walks away from the dead body.**


----------



## Creamsteak

Sanctus Punitor in the observatory of the Castle Delrune

"So the goo has achieved sentience. How odd that it came from negative energy. Much earlier in this rather self-destructive time I remeber researching the outcome of negative and positive energy on the goo and coming up blank. Mayhaps I have incompetent sorcerors or something worse."

"It seems that something MUST have changed the goo in order for this to happen. Something that we know nothing about, just yet."

"I think I am going to attempt something I have not ever seen before. I am going to attempt to combine my Paladin magic with my Ranger magic and my Elven magic and see if I can do something far greater than any of them could be individually."

*Preparations for battle with the Red Goo army:*

*Freedom of Movement* - Subject moves normally despite impediments.

Freedom of Movement will allow Sanctus to make maximum use of his mobility in this epic battle. This is just a prerequisite buffer to such a battle when getting stuck in one place is obviously going to lead to instant death.

*Tree Stride* - Step from one tree to another far away.

Tree Stride will allow Sanctus to make use a greater range of mobility while in combat. The forests might not exist near the battlefield, but it always good to be able to make use of them if the battle happens to move to them.

*Wind Wall* - Deflect arrows, smaller creatures, and gases.

This is a spell that is going to be readied as a quickened spell to release on individual cases in the case of missle fire getting too heavy, or some other truely dangerous situation occurs.

*Holy Sword* - Weapon becomes +5, does double damage against evil.

Holy Sword is a spell that Sanctus prefers to always have available. The +5 is irrelevent, as his sword is a +6 innately. The double damage against evil is another important anti-evil trait and should be great in this fight.

*Dispel Evil* - +4 bonus against attacks by evil creatures.

Another little buffer, not even necessary to mention why it has to be taken.

*Death Ward* - Grants immunity to death spells and effects.

Another little buffer, not even necessary to mention why it has to be taken.

*Polymorph Self* - You assume new form.

The most important spell selected. Sanctus Punitor is going to attempt to turn himself into a large Adamantium Golem to provide an incredible degree of Red Goo resistance and the ability to go head first into combat with the destraught souls of the Goo Army. Sanctus is going to go all out on the offensive to destroy as much goo as possible and quite possibly gain his sword the Purpose: Defeat/Slay Red Goo.

The only two questions now are: 

Does my sword slay the Red Goo or does it restore them to happiness instead (consider it does 20d6 Holy Damage which could possibly act as possitive energy to negate the Negative Energy imbued in them).

Can I polymorph into an Adamantium Golem as indicated in this post? I know it is a bit odd, but I think it should be doable for a PC.


----------



## Uvenelei

Aurican and his draconic forces (26 PL total) join the fun in the Boarder Ethereal. Everyone is encased in protective spells and illusions, boosted magically, and as undectable as they can be made. A fleet of illusionary dragons will draw fire from the Red Army by flying back and forth over head.
As a further precaution, everyone is equipped with a one use magic item that _ heals _ the user if they are touched by Red Goo; hopefully that will halt the infection by the goo.

Some of the real dragons will hit the Red Army in the flank, unleashing a devestating hit and run strike, using breath weapons, _ meteor swarms, mass heal _(if the Red Goo Monsters are still released by healing spells) and whatever psionics the gem dragons would have (I'm not very familiar with psionics). 

The rest of the dragons and Aurican will heal Hazen, Kas, and their honor guards, and will reinforce any defences the remaining combatants have put up to ward off the Red Army. After the Red Army is confused and everyone else is healed and safe, I suggest that we all leave and nuke the battle field. I then follow my advice and retreat, taking anyone who wants to go with me.

Note: Of course, this doesn't happen if you're all gone/dead when I get there.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Ow*

Anabstercorian limps back to the Army of Darkness, his magical powers unable to do more than staunch the bleeding.  The Illithid and Drow bow respectfully to him before he slumps to his knees.
<< Healing.  Now.  And there will be no sarcastic comments!  Not one of you could have survived what I just did. >>
They nod and begin to tend to his wounds, carrying him to his command Rockjammer.

===

Edena, my strategy for fighting Red Goo armies will be simple.  I will have a backpack and Shades of Cataclysmic Redoubt.  The backpack will contain a high-yield nuclear bomb.  I will detonate the bomb in the midst of my enemies.
This is just for later reference.  I'm not attacking anyone yet.


----------



## Serpenteye

*Make Love, not War*

OOC: So this is the end of the end of the world that never was and the beginning of another truer end? 

Hi Edena and everybody else! Hi Mr Draco! 
_____

The God Emperor of the Union of Worlds, the Union of Oerth and the Great Empire of Aerdi, the God of all portfolios, prepares himself for battle. The Lord of Love (one of his many aspects) embraces that aspect of his being, flooding his body and mind with pure energy, pure love. 
 He steps out to the middle of the battlefield, glowing like a sun in the eyes of the celestials, like the shadow of the multiverse to the shade and like the fires of salvation to the Red Army, and speaks:
 "*Hold!*" his voice thunders over the combattants and for a moment he is the focus of every eye. He turns to the reds: "*I feel your pain. I know the deapths of your hatred. I see your sorrow. I see your souls. Your souls have been tortured, your minds have been maimed, your bodies been violated but your true nature, the very core of your being is still your own. You are fighting inside, doomed to forever battle against yourself. You are lost,*" His voice is full of compassion and love. "*but I offer salvation. Open yourselves to me, open the part of you that still remains your own and you will be released. You will live again. Pure.*" 

 The God Emperor concentrates, pulls further energy into himself, so much that he begin to feel his soul weaken and fade away, so much that his body begins to blurr into insubstantiality. He is filled by love, filled beyond the point of breaking.

 And then it is all released in a precise explosion, targeted not at the bodies of the red army but at their souls. For a moment their souls are bathed in pure love and, woven within that love, an undetectable web of compulsion to direct their future devotion (if the love-bath works).

He then heals himself.


----------



## Uvenelei

*TO EDENA*

Check your email ASAP. There's something that you need to see.
(my second email is the important one)


----------



## William Ronald

If possible, Hazen will try to retreat if it looks that there is no hope of winning.  He is trying to direct positive energy into the Red Army and tries to convert this into healing the wounded souls.

If he cannot retreat, he will try to free all the souls with love, compassion and tolerance and the Crook of Rao.  No compulsion is laid upon them.  If they are freed, they will be free to chose their own destinies.

"Angels of the Seventh Heaven,"  Hazen says.  "I ask your forgiveness if I have offended you.  I humbly, respectfully, and urgently ask that you help me with the fight against the Red Army. These souls are imprisoned in hate and pain.  Let us try to free them, or if need be, defeat them.  They are victims, whose suffering has caused them to fight us.  Let us have healing."

"The Red Army, if it reaches Oerth, will try to stir the Blood Waste and Red Steel to sentience.  I ask you to aid my world."


----------



## William Ronald

Spoof, Serpenteye:

I have an idea. Negative Material Plane energy stirred the red goo to sentience.  Try to use your 10th level magic to fill the Red Army with Positive Material Plane energy.  We can try to free them, but they must be stopped.  They must not be allowed to reach Oerth.

Hazen repeats his calls to the Angels and calls for assistance.


----------



## Black Omega

*Hey guys!*

I could not access the board from about 5:30 to 8:30 this morning so finally gave up and went to bed.  I'd been tryuing to post the following:
-------------------------------------------------------------------
Deep in Vesve Forest, Siobhan Silirevnur passes her hand over a glassy pool of water, growling to herself "Is he crazy going after all those heavy hitters??  Morre!  What goes with a blood bath?"

From the side, Morre efficiently replies "I'd say red, it's flashy and it helps hide when you get hurt."

Siobhan baps Morre behind the head lightly "I don't plan to even break a fingernail, let along get hurt!  I mean their blood!  Hmm..Wraiths..vampires...Basic black?"

Morre grumbles and ndos "Basic black is always good."

Siobhan nods "Basic black then, get to it.  I'd hate to miss the battle while primping.  Alert the Circle of Eight and bodyguards, we're going to crash this party also!"
------
Siobhan and the Circle of Eight will be joining this battle to try and back up Hezen and our other allies.  Usual rules, if getting butts kicked or close to dying, leave.  Bodyguards to get bodies out if someone dies.  Etc etc.
-----------------------------------------------------
I tried passing this along to Edena, but from the looks of it, it would have made no difference since the Red Goo got to be the ultimate party crasher


----------



## William Ronald

*A message to Vaeregoth, Tokiwong, and the Oerth Alliance members*

Hazen sends a message to the Oerth Alliance Members, Malachai, and Vaeregoth.

"Negative energy seems to stir Red Steel and the red goo to sentience.  I urge you to destroy all the red steel you may have in your possession with healing spells.  o' Skotenos, I urge you to do so, less the Pomarj is overrun."

"We are trying to stop the Red Army.  It must not be allowed to reach Oerth and awaken all Red Steel.  Aid us.  Either destroy all red steel or red goo in you land or try to aid those fighting the battle."


----------



## Anabstercorian

*I'm with William, Vaeregoth*

But it shouldn't be necessary to destroy your Red Steel yet.  Can you lend me several dozen high yield nuclear bombs and some suntan lotion?  I think I can take care of our little "red goo" problem.

We best hurry, though.  My troops back in the sky are getting antsy.  The Illithid are getting sick of the Drow having sex with demons and the Drow are getting sick of the Illithid eating the demons brains.


----------



## dagger

I humbly ask the angels help as well. Open the gates of heaven and let forth the wrath of righteousness!


Or as Olinstaad would put it.

"Open up the gates ye angels, and come down with yer goodness!"


----------



## Tokiwong

_Malachai replies to Hazen, "We are aware of the situation brewing, but with our current situation we cannot simply abandon Red Steel... we shall weather this storm as any other... I bid you good luck in your endeavours..."_


----------



## William Ronald

"Emperor Malachai," Hazen says as he is trying to channel positive energy from the Crook of Rao to free a Pomarj soldier who is now in the Red Army "I respect your sovereignity.  If the Red Army breaks through, be prepared to use heaing on the Red Steel.  I fear they may be able to awaken the embittered souls in Red Steel. This would likely result in the death of any soldier wearing or using Red Steel."

Anabstercorian:  I think a rift to the Positive Material plane may be more effective.  The souls only manifested after being exposed to negative energy.  Positive material energy may free them.  Indeed, they may even help us.  So, were you surprised when Hazen showed up?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Comments, replies, and rulings on posts*

Again, I will go post by post, and react in a time-line sequence.
  Some of the things attempted do not work the way you hoped they would, so it's important to read this.

  First of all, I am assuming Hazen and Kas retreated from the battlefield, with their remaining elite guard.
  There was no way they could survive, if they did not.

  Tokiwong

  Malachai wonders on the Fate of the neighboring lands he tried to conquer a while back... 
  OOC: Whatever happened to Anabtsericon's lands neighboring mine when I marched into them... I think I got lost in the shuffle...

  ANSWER:  

  The Empire of Iuz now includes Heimmorj, Blackmoor, and all of the Godspires, the former territories of the Solistarim.  
  They, of course, have gone into their Secret Retreat, wherever it is.

  These rich territories have a base PL as follows:

  Heimmorj:  3
  Blackmoor:  10
  The Godspires:  40

  This is due to caches of ancient tomes and magical items, and due to rich veins of precious ore, among other things.
  Blackmoor and Heimmorj have a few surviving inhabitants from the time before the Antimatter Barrage and Robot Onslaught, also.
  The Godspires took considerable damage from the 150 nuclear explosions, but by no means are they reduced to glass!
  There are 150 craters, and hazardous radiation zones, here and there through the majestic mountains, which are hundreds of miles long, and over 200 miles wide.

  However, there IS one great change here.
  There were already lava lakes up here, in which swam and frolicked the salamanders and fire newts.
  Now, there are at least 3 lakes the size of the one in Sunndi, and numerous small rivers of lava run to the ocean.

  The heat from these Great Lakes of Lava has cancelled winter in the northern Flanaess.
  The prevailing winds are from the west and northwest, and the Lava Lakes warm the air as it flows over them.
  Instead of snowfalls, hot rains fall in Blackmoor and the northern lands of the Wolf Nomads and eastern Burneal.
  The frozen northern coast is bathed by pleasant cool winds off the normally glacial ocean as far east as the Hold of Stonefist.
  Ironically, it grows colder as one goes south, although all of the Flanaess are running at least 10 degrees Fahrenheit (6 degrees Celsius) above normal.
  There is no freeze-up of the ocean between the Godspires and the Hold of Stonefist at all.

  In the Vesve Forest, I assume the Faerie maintain by magic a normal climate, which would mean cold winters.
  The Vesve is practically the only place where it is snowing, outside the Thillronian Peninsula (which is far enough east the grip of winter takes hold almost normally.)

  The melting icecaps and glaciers in the heavily glaciated Godspires is turning Blackmoor's swamp into a vast fen, and flooding all of Heimmorj.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  They're yours, Tokiwong. The Godspires are completely under your control. 
  They retain rich mineral resources, but the underbelly and cave system have gone wild, repopulated with the beasts of the underdark, and the surface is nothing but radioactive glass. 
  Still - They're yours. 
  Blackmoor and that other little country wisely surrender. Having been abandoned by the Solistarim, they'd love a new protector. They're all yours.

  ANSWER:

  Read my post above Anabstercorian's.
  But yes ... they're all yours, Tokiwong.  But beware of any and all Anabstercorians who give gifts!  

  By the way, had Anabstercorian retained the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra, it would have increased his PL by 100.
  It still would, if he could get it back.

  But the Army of Darkness is here to stay, Staff or no Staff.
  Such outrages as the stealing of the True Staff of Ancient Penumbra, shall not go unpunished!  
  Besides, Mina was very persuasive ...                                                                                                  

  - - -

   William Ronald

  Hazen aims at Melkor and there is a look of anger directed towards the god's avatar. 

  "Melkor, I do not believe you will ever accept peace with my people. You showed up and urged others to attack me. You were foolish enough to ally with Vecna, and made an enemy of the rest of the world. You even poisoned the Isles of Woe. You lead your forces to their deaths. No wonder that the people of Netheril are abandoning you." 

  If the battle continues, Hazen will fight. If it is over, Hazen will leave. 

  (Edena: I have e-mailed a few people. I hope they will return. Maybe make a special appeal to each of them. I want to fully revive the IR.)

  ANSWER:

  I don't think Melkor wants peace either.  
  But then, he's a picker compared to Mina.
  And she's a picker, compared to the Red Army!

  As for the Isles of Woe, they are now mountains in the great depression (over 5000 feet deep at it's deepest point!) that used to be the Nyr Dyv.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

   Melkor laughs at these words: 

  -Foul, I don`t care about "my people" anymore that I care about ants! These are slaves of mine, they exist ONLY to satisfy my needs. You really think that dead of millions of my people during the siege of Shadow Throne saddened me, that I mourn their loss!? Quite the opposite, I found pleasure in the fact that they died fighting FOR me, and number of my enemies slain at that time was greater than those of my servants, and many of their souls came to me, and they are now learning the price of opposing me![ OOC: I don`t say it VERY loud}

  ANSWER:  I'd like to say that's why the Shade Army in the Border Ethereal was opposed to Lord Melkor, but unfortunately I'd be lying.
  Of course, the Shade in the Border Ethereal are being converted to a new cause (those taken by Melkor to safety attacked the loyalist Shade, so they are now dead.)
  The cause of the Red Shade. (If there is anything worse than a Shade Shade, it has to be a Red Shade   )

  - - -

   creamsteak

  The League of Warlords and the Delrunian Alliance will have to adjust to a growth of 360 PL (15 x 2 x 12) in the Monster Arms Race over the next year. This could be enough Black Pudding to fill an LL sized lake and possibly flood it. This is a greavous burden on our forces and a group of intelligent people are being assembled to come up with a control plan. 
  - Black Puddings must always be shelled, they are never let free. In turn they are also subject to being contained in freezing vaults to slow their cell structure down to a murmer. They are immune to cold, but the affects of slowing cells should still be present. 
  - Facilities that are meant to store large amounts of ammunition are guarded by men with both mundane weapons and magical sonic weapons. 
  - Scrying must be made at random intervals for magic, psionics, and mundane differences between Black Puddings. 
  - Facilities that divide shells that have already been fired will be operated by constructs and giants. These facilities must be kept as far away from humanoid types as possible in order to ensure their safety and to prevent accidental ooze spreads. 
  - Powder and liquid spray forms of ooze will be developed in order to create some rather nasty biological weapons. (Not really a safety measure, but a good thing to note). 
  - Radiation absorbing chemicals will be induced into the Black Pudding on an experimental basis. These radiation resistant ooze will be experimented on for vitality and tests to see if any negative side affects exist. 
  - Artillery crews that find busted, damaged, misfired, or spent ammunition must report directly to a BPCO officer to have the ammunition inspected. 
  - Further amendments to this list may be added in the future based on the results the Black Pudding Control Organization's bidding. 
  Also, Edena, My PC is now a 45/45 character when you get the chance to change it, and our monster arms race rank should be updated to 15 if it hasn't yet.

  ANSWER:  I will make the updates.  Be sure of it.  If I don't, remind me to!
  I should change the name of this from the IR to the PR (Pudding Revolution.)
  After all, we have the Red Goo, the Black Pudding, and although nobody knows it, we also have the White Pudding and (forget the name, but trust me ... it's nasty.)

  You know, this business of firing Black Puddings by artillery does work.
  The problem is that, once the Pudding has eaten the enemy army, it tends to want to eat your army next.
  I am not above turning the entire surface of Oerth into one gigantic Black Pudding, you know (or ocean of Red Goo ...)          

  Then it will be named GoOerth, instead of Oerth.                                                                                          

  - - -

   'o Skoteinos

  OOC: What exactely does it take to destroy a "Red Creature"? 1 point of damage? Full HP damage (dependend on class / race)? Will magic kill them or do you need weapons? 

  ANSWER:  As I said before:  magical weapons, magical high tech weapons, and non-magical nuclear bombs (since when does a nuke need to be magical to kill something??)
  Monsters could kill the Red Army, but only with distance weapons (black pudding would try to absorb them, then fail, and we'd have a black-pudding-red-goo-monster, or would it be a red-goo-black-pudding-monster, or would it be a red-black-monster-pudding, or ...)

  - - -                                                                                                         

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Back as his headquaters Melkor laughs: 

  -So Red Goo did finally show its power! It was beatiful, all their hatred, maybe I can find a way to make them stand on my side, they are also servants of The Void, of Eternal Oblivion. 
  Edena, Shade wizards will use 10th level magic to teleport remmnats of The Shade Fleet to safety of our base.

  ANSWER:  As I said, you only saved some of the Shade.  And those you saved, immediately attacked your own army of Shade, so it was necessary to kill them.
  Also, although I'm sure Melkor laughed, he didn't laugh for very long.  It hurts too much.
  Melkor is missing his right arm, right leg, and has about 25 holes blown in what's left, some up to 2 inches in diameter.
  Some R&R is DEFINITELY in order here.

  - - -

   dagger

  I retreat my 3 npcs before they are destoyed, they need to save themselves for the coming battle anyway.

  ANSWER:  Good idea.  For they ARE coming.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Malachai smirks, "Interesting... I wonder what effect this will have on our own progress with the Red Goo..." looks to his aides, "If we are allowed a chance I want to gain an audience with this new threat... the time for idle prattle is over... if this world is to be destroyed then so be it... what will come after will be glorious..." 
  OOC: After the Gnome blasts them folks sending a small retinue to meet with the red Army... if they die... then so be it... and we shall continue our neutrality... though Iwould like to allow them a foothold in what was Anabstercorian's lands and also what does this do to my own red Goo research and weaponry...

  ANSWER:  So, the Empire of Malachi (nobody ever did find the body of Iuz, by the way ...) sends a delegation to meet the Red Army.
  The Red Army is still busy slaughtered, and thus recruiting, the Shade.
  And the delegation notes that those who slump into Red Goo, and then turn into Goo Monsters, slowly form into recognizable shapes - they appear as ghostly red images of what they were before they were struck.
  In other words, they become full fledged members of the Red Army.

  The leader of the Red Army, the gnome, stops what he is doing, and turns to meet the delegation. 
  He speaks:

  How do you like the NEW gnomish industrial revolution, Living One?
  We hope you do like it, because it's coming to every town and city on Oerth.
  We intend to make a few minor changes to the way things work on Oerth, not to mention a few minor changes in the planet itself.
  But don't worry - you will find your place in the new structure, just as they are doing now (indicates the dying Shade being turned into Goo Monsters.)

  Now, what things of interest do you have to tell us?
  Do you wish to ally with us?
  That would be smart.
  After we were through, you'd have a special place in our new world order.

  And the reddish gnome waits for a reply.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Could you comment on this: 

  Edena, Shade wizards will use 10th level magic to teleport remmnats of The Shade Fleet to safety of our base

  ANSWER:  I have, above.  You got some of them, took them to safety, and they rewarded you by trying to slaughter your loyal Shade.
  You had to put them out of their misery, I fear, Lord Melkor (considering you are missing an arm, a leg, and have those 25 holes in you, it hurt a lot to continue fighting, too.)
  And no, the lost arm and leg, and the holes, cannot be quickly healed - sorry, Melkor.
  Those wounds were delivered by truly high powered assaults, so it's going to take a week or so of healing to restore Melkor to full normalcy.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  OOC: Edena, you said I can colonize some nations on Luna, so could you add the following to the list( substract power level from my total): 

  -Shadow Domain of Utummo, pl 40 
  -Shadow Domain of Angband, pl 40 
  -Shadow Domain of Stygia, pl 40 
  -Shadow Domain Of Nilfgaard, pl 40 
  -Shadow Domain Of Mordor, pl 40

  ANSWER:  In doing this, you will reveal the location of your Secret Retreat, so I will allow you to take this action back, if you wish.
  Because I do not wish Tolkien's people to descend on me, I can only go with the names Stygia and Nilfgaard.  You'll have to rename the other three.
  If you go with this plan, you gain the PL, but you run IMMEDIATELY into the Union of Oerth colony on Luna (who, of course, are surprised and horrified to learn they are all alone, up on one of the moons, with the full might of the Shade next door!)

  - - -

   Venus

  Angelika looks worried. She wasn't able to help in the battle, she probably made it harder for her allies since she was the one needing the help out there. 
  "I can not believe their powers," Angelika says to her trusted friends and servants. Tevias, her Elven mage, advises her the folowing: 
  "Lady Angelika, as they have powers we cannot stop, let us form our own. We should evolve as they have. The Red Army isn't going to be silent for long, the fleet of Darkness is still a threat. We must take action Mylady!" 
  "You probably are right, Tevias," Angelika replies to her trusted friend. "But what can we do? We are scattered over the world of Oerth, lacking power to be of any means to our allies." 
  "But we are not, Mylady. I'm sure we can be more than that, just keep faith, as you learned us." 
  Angelika smiles a little, nodding to her advisor before standing up and getting back to her
own private room. "He's right," she mumbles. 

OOC: 
Edena, 
When does the new turn start? 
When is the latest date for new templates? I think I'm going to adjust some things with the new situation. 
What were the colornumbers for hiding on the background? ^_^ 
  And I'm sharing Tech with all the members in the Oerth Alliance. Don't remember if I posted that / put it in my mail.

  ANSWER:  The new Turn (Turn 6) began yesterday on these boards, and will continue (hopefully!) for a long time.
  Everyone had their Templates in - no need to send me any new ones.
  I don't know the color numbers - I always post openly (Do you know, I still can't figure out how to post on the Lurker's Forum.  It says you need Administrator Privileges to create a new thread there, and I can't find the Reply to Post function.  Go figure.  If I can make up with Bugbear, I'll ask him how it works.)

  You receive a message from Mina, who is still in hiding in a Secret Retreat somewhere, and it goes like this (prepare to be made angry IC)

  You have nobody to blame for this situation but yourself.
  If you would choose to follow the One God and the Pantheon, the One God would protect you from the Red Army.
  But you won't, and so the One God won't help you.
  WE are not afraid of the Red Army.  WE have the might of the One God on our side (not to mention a 4,000 PL Army of Darkness - that always helps matters ...), and so when they dare to attack us, we will crush them.
  However, you are like disobedient and naughty children, and a punishment is due you.
  We will not help you fight the Red Army.
  We WILL rescue you after it kills you, and your souls will then be the slaves of the One God, and they will beg the One God for forgiveness for their foolishness and their pride.

  (If that didn't make at least one PC or NPC angry IC, I'm hanging up my DM's cap, and going back to Monopoly!)      

  - - -

   Spoof

  Samantha watches the destruction caused by the Red Shades. At first she thought that the defenders could turn the battle, that they were caught by surprise, but that was not the case. AS she watched only those on the field who had amazing individual power were able to save themselves, all the rest fell before them like cattle. 
  “No, this is what we always sought to avoid. How are we going to be able to stop this red tide from destroying this world? What was it that Alzem said, something about the goo. Where in the blue blazes is he anyway!?” 
  Very well then I will try to finish what Alzem started, worthless cur that he is, running off like that. At this thought Samantha hears Alzem’s voice in her head. Samantha, I have not left you.  I have always been here, just unseen. Have you so little faith in me, is your trust so lacking.
  Remember when I was there, I had established contact with the Red Blood, go to that place where I stood and listened to their wails, there one will wait for you, a tormented soul who has found his peace with what has happened, and seeks to undo the harm that has been done. 
  Samantha lifts her head a single tear falling down her cheek. “I am sorry, my lord.” She whispers. “I did not mean to lose my faith in you, I promise I will do as you ask.” Samantha then calls upon her God and Alzem to move her where she needs to be, and she finds herself standing outside the blood wastes far to the north. 
  Samantha starts to walk into the blood waste and she can feel eyes upon her, eyes she cannot hope to see, only feel in her soul. Se walk through the wastes unimpeded as the goo seems to move aside as she walks until she stands in the same place that Alzem sat and freed those he could while he was here. 
  She does not have to wait long as soon a shape rises from the goo, a humanoid shape. In a raspy voice, seeming to come from under a thin veil of water. So you are the one Alzem would send to us. Are you capable of doing what must be done? We will soon see. Take my hand At this the form extends its hand, one that is tipped with claws, dripping what seems to be blood, but is actually goo itself. 
  At this Samantha is unsure what she should do, and hesitates… 
  Edit: Venus the turn has already started.. as for the colors they were 222222, and 333333.

  ANSWER:  Uh ... the DM looks almost as baffled as the rest of you.
  I am betting that is Alzem, and that he has merged with the Blood Waste, sacrificing himself (for that would HURT) in order to assimilate with the souls there, seeking a way to free them.
  If this is what Alzem tried, I will allow it - although I am ruling now he had Angelic help without realizing it, or the Blood Waste would have consumed him.

  If Samantha touches Alzem, she will join with Alzem in this state of half assimilation, half freedom.
  It will be very harmful to her, and she will be in constant pain.

  However ...

  If ENOUGH people were to make this sacrifice (and no, most of them would NOT survive, folks) they could exert enough willpower to free the souls.
  They could combine their mental strength and magic to free the souls peacefully.

  But right now the Black Brotherhood (as per the instructions of Rhialto) is working in the opposite direction.
  And there is not much time left - where do you think the Red Army is going to go first, when it is done in the Border Ethereal?

  If a lot of powerful and not so powerful beings wish to sacrifice themselves permanently (or, maybe, permanently) by merging with the Blood Waste and it's collective consciousness in the way I think Samantha is doing above, then PLEASE TELL ME.

  You don't want to know what is going to happen when the Red Army arrives - you saw what a few hundred of them could do ... there are THREE MILLION souls in the Blood Waste that could be induced to join them.
  Not a happy thought.       

  And no, Acererak could not control them.  Nor Mina.  Nor the One God.  Nor the God Emperor.  Not even Forrester with full 11th level magic.                                               

  - - -

   Venus

  Spoof: 
  Hmkay, then I guess Edena just forgot to put up my character + NPCs

  ANSWER:  Venus, would you e-mail me the PC and NPCs again?  The Lists Post is never complete - no matter how hard or how long I work on the stupid thing, it always needs fixing.  Like an automobile.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Spoof 
  Someone aproaches Gates Of Hope Island, Shade cowered in Bleck Robes, with short black  beard and moustache, with demeanor of power and arrogance. He speaks to guards: 
  -Where is one known as Alzem, I am Rivalen Tanthul, High Prince Of Netherese, High Priest of Melkor The Great, and I am here on behalf of my master, you leader has something that belongs to My Lord!

  ANSWER:  Overruled!!  Rivalen cannot find Hope Isle, Oerth.  And if he tries to go to Hope Isle, Toril, he runs straight into the Torilian Border Guard, who are controlled by Forrester.
  Although Forrester may never return to this IR (I hope he does!), I do not think he would allow Rivalen through.  And so, I am ruling the Torilian Border Guard does not allow Rivalen through.

  Of course, if he wants to go through badly enough, he will ... in chains, stripped and in prisoner's garb, his spells expunged, and under about a dozen magical and psionic restraints to prevent all hope of escape.

  IF Spoof ALLOWS it, Rivalen may be INVITED to Hope Isle, Oerth.
  In this case, Rivalen by no means knows where it is - he is teleported by special magics (teleported blindfolded, in other words) to Hope Isle.

  - - -

   Spoof

  Melkor as you do not know where Safe Harbor on Oreth is located, I will assume you mean Hope Isle on Toril… 

  ANSWER:  It's Hope Isle, Oerth, or nowhere.  The Torilian Border Guard won't budge on this matter (can you see Forrester budging?  He'd have Rivalen in chains in no time flat.)
  I will assume Rivalen asked to go to Hope Isle, Oerth, and was allowed to, under the blind teleportation situation outlined just above.


  Rivalen Tanthul, you have our permission to enter our lands, but do not assume that we have the luxury of trusting you at this time. There is much that needs to be settled between us. 
  Rivalen is taken before the governing body of Hope Isle and presents his demands once again. The council members remain silent but Rivalen can sense magic at work in the room and knows that they are talking to one another. Suddenly one of them speaks. 
  Lord Rivalen, we take it you are looking for Ahlissa, the Elf Queen that Alzem freed from you? She is no longer here, he has, with the help of St. Cuthbert been able to free her from your grasp, for all eternity. As for Alzem himself, we are currently unsure of his whereabouts. We believe that he has been ion contact with Lady Samantha recently, but are unable to confirm that as she too has disappeared. We are sorry that you had to travel here for nothing, but we will guarantee your safety back to Oreth, Good day to you sir. 

  At this the Lord just watches you as you are escorted back through the city, a city of wonders.
  With Marble towers that deify everything you have seen before, as they rise straight up higher than you can see, while some even turn at 90 degree angles before traveling upwards again. 
  As you arrive at the gate you know you must return to your master, but still you wish you could say just a little longer.

   ANSWER:  The Moderator himself has forgotten exactly what happened to Ahlissa, other than the fact that Mina punished her.
  If Ahlissa was taken by Alzem, she probably underwent an involuntary meeting with a Helm of Opposition.
  If Ahlissa was not captured, she is the chastened servant of Melkor, having learned the hard way the cruelty and sadism of her lord.

  I need Alzem and Melkor to e-mail me on this matter ... I will rule on who has Ahlissa.

  And, if I get too much contradictory stuff, and I can't make up my mind ... heh ... just might give her to Mina!  A new convert to the One God!  

  - - -

   Spoof

  Edena did you get the e-mail on the Glass House and others? The internet is acting funney here and I am not sure what is going through and what is not 

  ANSWER:  Yes, I did.  I need to ask some certain someones some questions before Glass House can be implemented.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Spoof, Ahlissa is a Drow , not normal Elf, actually she is one of the minority of Torillian Drow that didn`t turn to Good after the end of second IR, which means she is quite evil, and always was. 

  ANSWER:  Actually, she is probably the only drow on Toril that did not turn to good alignment.

  Edena, could you bump power level of each of my remaining NPC`s by one, it would be 15 out of 16 limit for NPC pl.

  ANSWER:  Nay.  If you lose NPCs, they are lost.  You do not gain new PL for that PL which is lost!  And e-mail me, and tell me how Ahlissa was not captured by Alzem, if this is the case.

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Teeeheeeeeee 

  Kewl, so now it are little red men from space, at least they aren't green 

  ANSWER:  Don't tempt me.    And, actually, illithid are sorta greenish, and they comprise half of the Army of Darkness, which came from space, so ...



  Melkor, I believe you had something for me? 
  Edena, I think I'll just use the red steel/goo from my armies to create Geestesstorm with instead of stuff from the bloodwaste. Kalanyr is helping me release them from the Armor and goo and steel from my armies. Don't want to see my Troops go red when the red goo might be awakened. 
  in SHort: No red goo/souls/energy from the red goo is released but the energy/souls/goo from the red steel and goo I'm currently using in my Armies. Time to get rid of the stuff and with Kal short help make it go away at a steady pace. 

  ANSWER:  Oh no you don't!  Not so fast.  You spent months creating the stuff, and your work is not so readily undone!
  Kalanyr indeed has 10th level magic, and - WITH TIME - he can destroy all the Red Steel and Red Goo safely, but it will take many months.
  After all, your Formians have Red Steel in their carapaces.  Just simply destroying it might kill them flat out.
  Any attempt to rush the process of getting rid of the Red Goo and Red Steel might just awaken it, like the Red Army was awakened.
  Kalanyr is required to do this carefully and slowly.
  So, it will be several months before it is done.


  Edena I'm sending a squadron of unseelie back to the site of the battle to return Melkors arm, Anab brain fluid and Vaeregoth Carapace back to the hive. 

  ANSWER:  I was wondering when someone would think of that.  Unfortunately, the Red Army got them first.  If someone had stated they took these items when they fled, it would have been another matter.
  The Red Army has the Carapace of Vaeregoth, the Brain-Fluid of Anabstercorian, and the Arm (and Leg) of Melkor.
  They will put these items to good use ... trust me on that!

  Since I'm first at it and it just takes less then a few seconds to get it all scraped up by a few unseelie. 
  I wan't some trophies and they might have some use in the future  
  I'm still awaiting your creative answer Edena 

  ANSWER:  Don't rush me on the creative answer.  I'm working on it.  Besides, dismantling your Red Goo project is disrupting your other efforts.
  The Unseelie you send to the battlefield, get recruited into the Red Army, except for the few allowed to come back to tell you the tale - the Red Army WANTS you to know what's coming for you.
  They want you to have plenty of time to contemplate your fate, before they come for you.                                                                                        

  - - -

   The Forsaken One

  Yeah! 
  I'm beating Anab. to this question this time~! 
  HOW MANY LEVELS DID WE GAIN?!!!!!!!!! (Hahahaha beat you to it Anab. )

  ANSWER:  Anabstercorian and Vaeregoth gain 1 level each.  Melkor gains, if his player finds it applicable, 1 level also.
  Hazen and Kas gain 1 level.

  - - -

   LordMelkor{Talos}

  Forsaken One, it seems our battle was interrupted as we were making the deal, sorry Queen but I don`t give artifacts for nothing, you haven`t even proven that you are not my enemy, quite the opposite actually.

  ANSWER:  No comment.                                                                              

  - - -

   zouron

  *A collection of samurais stand around wu jen, one of the samurais steps forward and says* 
  You have shamed your people and there is only one punishment for this, how ever if you do the noble thing we will consider that you repaired your dept in full. 
  *The samurai hands the wu jen a tanto. The Wu Jen takes the blade and opens his blouse, then runs himself through. The Lead Samurai speaks.* 
  Your dept is paid in full, your spirit can stand before the celestial council in honour. 
  *The Samurais walks away from the dead body.*

  ANSWER:  WOAH!  Ok, guys, THIS is how the Eternal Order operates.
  One does not give incorrect reports to the higher-ups, and a defective Crystal Ball is no excuse for incorrect information!!

  - - -

   creamsteak

  Sanctus Punitor in the observatory of the Castle Delrune 

  "So the goo has achieved sentience. How odd that it came from negative energy. Much earlier in this rather self-destructive time I remeber researching the outcome of negative and positive energy on the goo and coming up blank. Mayhaps I have incompetent sorcerors or something worse." 

  ANSWER:  The Red Goo does not come entirely from negative energy.  Only a tiny fraction of it's strength comes from that.
  It just happens to be able to soak up negative energy and use it.
  It's actual strength comes from the strength of the souls and spirits within it - and THEY are very strong.

  "It seems that something MUST have changed the goo in order for this to happen. Something that we know nothing about, just yet." 
  "I think I am going to attempt something I have not ever seen before. I am going to attempt to combine my Paladin magic with my Ranger magic and my Elven magic and see if I can do something far greater than any of them could be individually." 

   Preparations for battle with the Red Goo army: 

  Freedom of Movement - Subject moves normally despite impediments. 
  Freedom of Movement will allow Sanctus to make maximum use of his mobility in this epic battle. This is just a prerequisite buffer to such a battle when getting stuck in one place is obviously going to lead to instant death. 
  Tree Stride - Step from one tree to another far away. 
  Tree Stride will allow Sanctus to make use a greater range of mobility while in combat. The forests might not exist near the battlefield, but it always good to be able to make use of them if the battle happens to move to them. 
  Wind Wall - Deflect arrows, smaller creatures, and gases. 
  This is a spell that is going to be readied as a quickened spell to release on individual cases in the case of missle fire getting too heavy, or some other truely dangerous situation occurs. 
  Holy Sword - Weapon becomes +5, does double damage against evil. 
  Holy Sword is a spell that Sanctus prefers to always have available. The +5 is irrelevent, as his sword is a +6 innately. The double damage against evil is another important anti-evil trait and should be great in this fight. 
  Dispel Evil - +4 bonus against attacks by evil creatures. 
  Another little buffer, not even necessary to mention why it has to be taken. 
  Death Ward - Grants immunity to death spells and effects. 
  Another little buffer, not even necessary to mention why it has to be taken. 
  Polymorph Self - You assume new form. 
  The most important spell selected. Sanctus Punitor is going to attempt to turn himself into a large Adamantium Golem to provide an incredible degree of Red Goo resistance and the ability to go head first into combat with the destraught souls of the Goo Army. Sanctus is going to go all out on the offensive to destroy as much goo as possible and quite possibly gain his sword the Purpose: Defeat/Slay Red Goo. 
  The only two questions now are: 
  Does my sword slay the Red Goo or does it restore them to happiness instead (consider it does 20d6 Holy Damage which could possibly act as possitive energy to negate the Negative Energy imbued in them). 
  Can I polymorph into an Adamantium Golem as indicated in this post? I know it is a bit odd, but I think it should be doable for a PC.

  ANSWER:  I am allowing all of the above, because it's a good start, and good thinking.
  But it's not enough.
  The Holy Sword will, indeed, free the souls to go on to the Afterlife - one soul per hit.

  However, being an Adamantium Golem is no protection at all - one touch from the weapons or the flesh of the Red Army, and said Adamantium will turn to Red Goo just as fast as the weakest flesh.
  Freedom of movement is fine - but it won't stop red Magic Missiles, which automatically hit.
  Jumping from tree to tree is great ... the Red Army will simply melt the trees into Red Goo, and they will rise as Tree Red Goo Monsters, and the NEXT time one tries tree jumping, one will jump right into one of those Tree Red Goo Monsters, and then ... well, we won't think about that.

  Dispel Evil will free a number of souls at once.
  So will Resurrection, while True Resurrection will free many at once, and Raise Dead will free one (no experience point penalties for casting these spells this way.)
  A Wish will free many souls.
  10th level magic will free hundreds of souls per spell cast.                                                                                          

  - - -

   Uvenelei

  Aurican and his draconic forces (26 PL total) join the fun in the Boarder Ethereal. Everyone is encased in protective spells and illusions, boosted magically, and as undectable as they can be made. A fleet of illusionary dragons will draw fire from the Red Army by flying back and forth over head. 
  As a further precaution, everyone is equipped with a one use magic item that heals the user if they are touched by Red Goo; hopefully that will halt the infection by the goo. 
  Some of the real dragons will hit the Red Army in the flank, unleashing a devestating hit and run strike, using breath weapons, meteor swarms, mass heal (if the Red Goo Monsters are still released by healing spells) and whatever psionics the gem dragons would have (I'm not very familiar with psionics). 
  The rest of the dragons and Aurican will heal Hazen, Kas, and their honor guards, and will reinforce any defences the remaining combatants have put up to ward off the Red Army. After the Red Army is confused and everyone else is healed and safe, I suggest that we all leave and nuke the battle field. I then follow my advice and retreat, taking anyone who wants to go with me. 
  Note: Of course, this doesn't happen if you're all gone/dead when I get there.

  ANSWER:  A remnant of the Shade Army is still there, Uvenelei, when you arrive.  
  They are so desperate at this point that they would JOIN the Alliance of the Crescent (!) if you would only get them the heck OUT OF THERE!!!

  However, Hazen and Kas have left, along with their remaining elite guard.

  If you stay (only if you stay) the following happens:

  The Red Army reacts with all the precision and war readiness that it had in life.
  After all, many of these were men and women from the Kingdom of Ulek, the Pomarj, the Lortmil Technomancy, Celene, the Kevellond League, the Baklunish Confederation, and the Alliance of the Crescent, before they were killed fighting the Shade on Turn 3.
  They are not easily surprised, and they can react swiftly to new events.

  The dragon strikes devastate parts of the Red Army, initially.
  The illusions draw off most of their fire, initially.
  The Mass Heal spells free some - but not many this time - of the imprisoned souls.  It would appear the evil magic holding them is stronger than it was.
  Aurican has the time to access the fighting capability of this (still relatively small) fighting force, and to rescue the remaining Shade (!) if he wishes to.

  But then, the Red Army turns the tide.
  Magic missiles and storms of lightning bolts, fireballs, cones of cold, and the like slam the dragons.
  Their spell resistance fends off most of the incoming attacks, but those few that get through ... it is a ghastly sight, watching a dragon turn into Red Goo (think of the flames eating their way along the length of the Hindenburg.)
  The death agony of the dragons would shatter rocks, if any rocks existed here.   

  Only a few dragons are killed by this initial assault, but now hundreds of archers take up position, and fire.
  Although their arrows cannot penetrate the dragon's thick hide, they don't have to - they only have to touch.  One touch is enough.

  Aurican's one-shot doses meant to stop one from becoming Red Goo turn out to be useless, except for one or two exceptions.

  Some of the Dragons utter Wish spells, and that does work - it reverses the killing effect of the hits before the transformation is complete.
  In this way, most of the dragons are saved.

  Then the dragons get the heck out of there.
  They want no more of this.

  The rest of Aurican's army seems to think following their dragon allies would be a good idea.                                                                                          

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  Ow 

  ANSWER:  Yes.

  Anabstercorian limps back to the Army of Darkness, his magical powers unable to do more than staunch the bleeding. The Illithid and Drow bow respectfully to him before he slumps to his knees. 

  << Healing. Now. And there will be no sarcastic comments! Not one of you could have survived what I just did. >> 

  They nod and begin to tend to his wounds, carrying him to his command Rockjammer. 

  ANSWER:  I hate to say this, but someone ... DID ... snicker in the background, when Anabstercorian said that.
  Anabstercorian is psychically hurt, but not so psychically hurt he can't identify who the snickerer was - a dwarf, who thinks this about as funny as it gets.

  Everyone else in that room backs away from said dwarf quickly, and they carefully try not to think of ANYTHING AT ALL, knowing what the consequences of an incorrect thought might be.

  As for the dwarf, he folds his arms over his chest, and huffs:

  So, yer hurt.  Ye'd laugh at me, were I to be hurtin.
  Go stuff it, Anabstercorian, if ya don't like it.
  Can't take the heat, ya shouldn't be fightin at all.

  Everyone in the room is now scrambling for the exits - this leaves Anabstercorian only half bandaged, and still bleeding ...

  Edena, my strategy for fighting Red Goo armies will be simple. I will have a backpack and Shades of Cataclysmic Redoubt. The backpack will contain a high-yield nuclear bomb. I will detonate the bomb in the midst of my enemies.   This is just for later reference. I'm not attacking anyone yet.

  ANSWER:  You don't have nuclear weapons yet.  Send me an e-mail concerning the Cataclysmic Redoubts - I have lost my article on this, and need it.
                                              Anabstercorian, High Leader of the Solistarim, who are North-West of the Land of Black Ice, and have a Power Level of about 220. 

  ANSWER:  No.  It's Anabstercorian, High Leader of the Solistarim, who is being snickered at by one of his dwarven commanders.

  - - -

  Serpenteye

OOC: So this is the end of the end of the world that never was and the beginning of another truer end?  
Hi Edena and everybody else! Hi Mr Draco! 

  ANSWER:  Hey there!  Welcome back to the IR, Serpenteye!

  The God Emperor of the Union of Worlds, the Union of Oerth and the Great Empire of Aerdi, the God of all portfolios, prepares himself for battle. The Lord of Love (one of his many aspects) embraces that aspect of his being, flooding his body and mind with pure energy, pure love.

  ANSWER:  The Lord of Love?  Uh huh.  There is a diety of love and passion on Oerth (can't remember the name right now) and she isn't stepping down.
  Besides, you haven't stated you are treating the POWs with the love and (all the other stuff Mina recommended) that Mina recommended.
  If you take her advice, and every POW in the Union gets all the illusory women he wants, or illusory men she wants, plus an illusory mansion, endless amounts of illusory food, real medical care and cure spells, and it becomes the desire and envy of all soldiers to be taken prisoner by the Union of Oerth - THEN I will dub the God Emperor the Lord of Love!  

  He steps out to the middle of the battlefield, glowing like a sun in the eyes of the celestials, like the shadow of the multiverse to the shade and like the fires of salvation to the Red Army, and speaks: 

  "Hold!" his voice thunders over the combattants and 

  ANSWER:  They stop for just a second.  Mind you, Uvenelei's forces are there - UVENELEI, READ THIS - they could attack the God Emperor if they wished.

  for a moment he is the focus of every eye. He turns to the reds: "I feel your pain. I know the deapths of your hatred. I see your sorrow. I see your souls. Your souls have been tortured, your minds have been maimed, your bodies been violated but your true nature, the very core of your being is still your own. You are fighting inside, doomed to forever battle against yourself. You are lost," His voice is full of compassion and love. "but I offer salvation. Open yourselves to me, open the part of you that still remains your own and you will be released. You will live again. Pure." 

  The God Emperor concentrates, pulls further energy into himself, so much that he begin to feel his soul weaken and fade away, so much that his body begins to blurr into insubstantiality. He is filled by love, filled beyond the point of breaking. 

  And then it is all released in a precise explosion, aimed not at the bodies of the red army but at their souls. For a moment their souls are bathed in pure love and, woven within that love, an undetectable web of compulsion to direct their future devotion (if the love-bath works).

  ANSWER:  That was, actually, a really good idea, and if someone of truly pure heart (who had not sponsored the Olympic Games of Torture!) and great power, had tried this, it would have worked ... although it would have cost the person doing it several levels lost, permanently.
  It would have freed some of the Red Army.
  In the case of the God Emperor, though, it has little effect (he DID, after all, hold the Olympic Games of Torture, and it takes time for a soul to turn white ...)

  The Red Army's leader speaks:

  There shall be a new Union of the Worlds, and WE shall lead it.
  You, God Emperor, shall be our slave.
  You will shine our shoes.
  You will brush our teeth.
  You will dress us in the morning.
  You will serve us breakfast in bed.
  You will wait on us at dinner.
  And, you will bathe all our women, then have your hands cut off for daring to touch them, only to have your hands regenerated each time for the next woman.

  And no, Mina and her One God won't save you.
  We will cast down the One God, and Mina will serve us alongside you!

  We give you 5 seconds to run ...

  4
  3
  2
  1 ...


----------



## Tokiwong

_Malachai's delegates mull over the decision... "Then so be it Red Gnome...  we shall ally... this world is going to hell in a hand basket... these beings are not fit for it... create a new order... but we will have our place in it... what say you?"_


----------



## Anabstercorian

*You laugh at me?*

Anabstercorian glares at the dwarf with great annoyance.  << You've got lots of guts, I'll give you that. >>  He good naturedly pats the dwarf on the shoulder with a smile, then whacks him with a simple Far Punch between the legs.
<< I WOULDN'T laugh at you if you were this hurt, I'd finish you off and bring you back to life so you could fight again.  Because I respect you and I respect my army.  But if you laugh at me again you'll be dealing with much more than bruised genitalia.  Understand? >>
His eyes burn with fire. << I just fought Melkor.  It makes a hermaphrodite grumpy.  Now go get me a slave to consume or you're next on the menu! >>
Anabstercorian shouts out a telepathic order for someone to tend to his damn wounds!  He wants to be back on his feet soon.

=======

Vaeregoth, can you arrange for me to acquire a few high-yield nuclear bombs?


----------



## Serpenteye

*Re: Comments, replies, and rulings on posts*



			
				Edena_of_Neith said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The Red Army's leader speaks:
> 
> There shall be a new Union of the Worlds, and WE shall lead it.
> You, God Emperor, shall be our slave.
> You will shine our shoes.
> You will brush our teeth.
> You will dress us in the morning.
> You will serve us breakfast in bed.
> You will wait on us at dinner.
> And, you will bathe all our women, then have your hands cut off for daring to touch them, only to have your hands regenerated each time for the next woman.
> 
> And no, Mina and her One God won't save you.
> We will cast down the One God, and Mina will serve us alongside you!
> 
> We give you 5 seconds to run ...
> 
> 4
> 3
> 2
> 1 ... *




"So, abomination, you reject my offer. Then there is nothing left for you but annihilation. You are suffering now. That suffering is nothing compared to the torment you will suffer in the afterlife. Prepare yourself."

The God Emperor teleports back to the City of Living Gold in Mechanus.


----------



## William Ronald

*An Act of Love*

Hazen, tired and wearied, stands in a pristine glade in the Kevellond League.

"I ask for  volunteers willing to merge with the Red Waste and free the trapped and tortured souls there."

Immediately, Emperor Pa-Ser I of Suhfang and his wife Empress Kuan Yi appear.  They are now glowing celestials.

"We were ghosts for many centuries.  We will merge with the Red Waste and try to free as many souls as we can.  We pray that the gods will stand with us.  We pray that the Angels will aid us.  Perhaps we will return.  Yet we will do all that we can to free the trapped souls and save Oerth the beloved."

(Edena, some volunteers from the Kevellond League will try to merge with the Red Waste to free souls.  They will pray that their gods and the angels will help them.)

Grasping the Crook of Rao in his hands, Hazen stands tall:

"Red Army forces, you are not my enemies.  I ask all in the Kevellond League and the Oerth Alliance to focus on thoughts of love and compassion for you.  I ask all of Oerth to focus on thoughts of love and compassion for you.  Indeed, I ask the Angels to do so as well.  I urge you to become free once more and pursue your destinies.  The pain that you feel causes you to act against those you loved in life.  Your souls, your beings, have been taken away from your will by raw hate. Open yourself up to me, and the possibilities of infinite love and compassion.  You are loved and mourned by those you left behind.  Do not let yourselves forever be consumed by hate."

"I seek your redemption and healing.  I do not ask for your obedience, only your freedom and contentment.  I open myself to you in peace, love, and understanding.  You are loved, and I will do all that I can to try to free you.  Be free and know that you are loved."

Hazen concentrates, summoning the full power of the Crook of Rao.  He begins to fade slightly, with the effort.  He tries to harness whatever goodwill his message has generated towards the Red Army and combine it with his own love and compassion.  What the God Emperor failed to do, Hazen will try.  If he looses levels, it is irrelevant.  Hazen will try to free every soul that he can in the Red Army.

(OOC:  I will have a reply to Mina's sending soon.  Trust me, Hazen is angry and what he says may provoke Mina.)


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*More comments, replies, and rulings*

Ok, I will continue to reply to the posts in a storyline fashion.

  I have received your e-mails.  I'll look into them and answer them as well as I can.

  Uvenelei

TO EDENA 

  Check your email ASAP. There's something that you need to see. 
  (my second email is the important one)

  ANSWER:  I got them both, plus one from Bugbear.  Thank you both.    It'll take some time for me to carefully scrutinize the first one, Uvenelei.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  If possible, Hazen will try to retreat if it looks that there is no hope of winning. He is trying to direct positive energy into the Red Army and tries to convert this into healing the wounded souls. 
  If he cannot retreat, he will try to free all the souls with love, compassion and tolerance and the Crook of Rao. No compulsion is laid upon them. If they are freed, they will be free to chose their own destinies. 

  "Angels of the Seventh Heaven," Hazen says. "I ask your forgiveness if I have offended you. I humbly, respectfully, and urgently ask that you help me with the fight against the Red Army. These souls are imprisoned in hate and pain. Let us try to free them, or if need be, defeat them. They are victims, whose suffering has caused them to fight us. Let us have healing." 

  "The Red Army, if it reaches Oerth, will try to stir the Blood Waste and Red Steel to sentience. I ask you to aid my world."

  RULING:  

  This means Hazen stayed at the battlefield.  Thus, Vaeregoth's Unseelie see him when they arrive to collect the trophies.  And Uvenelei's army sees him as they arrive.
  Hazen, the Crook of Rao is not good for this purpose.  It releases a few of the souls, but not enough.  It is better at blocking their attacks ... and so far Hazen is still alive.
  What you really need are the Cup and Talisman of Al'Akbar, which are held by the Baklunish Confederation (Darkness runs them.)
  THOSE TWO artifacts, could easily free this small army of trapped souls, if they were here - and if the person wielding them did not have to spend all his efforts to avoid being hit by a red weapon.

  However, the two artifacts in question are under the control of Darkness, and until he states he releases them, he doesn't.

  The Angels do not come.  They almost certainly will come if the Red Army goes to Oerth, but they do not come here.                                                                                                      

  - - -

   William Ronald

Spoof, Serpenteye: 

  I have an idea. Negative Material Plane energy stirred the red goo to sentience. Try to use your 10th level magic to fill the Red Army with Positive Material Plane energy. We can try to free them, but they must be stopped. They must not be allowed to reach Oerth. 
  Hazen repeats his calls to the Angels and calls for assistance.

  ANSWER:  I repeat, negative energy did not do this.  It was the breaking of Vaeregoth's Red Steel Armor by the battle with Melkor and Anabstercorian.
  The armor shattered into it's component parts - the souls - and the power of the battle kept them imprisoned, and thus they are here now.

  You may attempt to use 10th level magic to flood the area with Positive Energy.  WARNING:  You might not want to be around when you do this!                                                                                             

  - - -

   Black Omega

  Hey guys! 

  I could not access the board from about 5:30 to 8:30 this morning so finally gave up and went to bed. I'd been tryuing to post the following: 

  ANSWER:  Hey there!  Welcome back, Black Omega!

  Deep in Vesve Forest, Siobhan Silirevnur passes her hand over a glassy pool of water, growling to herself "Is he crazy going after all those heavy hitters?? Morre! What goes with a blood bath?" 
  From the side, Morre efficiently replies "I'd say red, it's flashy and it helps hide when you get hurt." 
  Siobhan baps Morre behind the head lightly "I don't plan to even break a fingernail, let along get hurt! I mean their blood! Hmm..Wraiths..vampires...Basic black?" 
  Morre grumbles and ndos "Basic black is always good." 
 Siobhan nods "Basic black then, get to it. I'd hate to miss the battle while primping. Alert the Circle of Eight and bodyguards, we're going to crash this party also!" 

  Siobhan and the Circle of Eight will be joining this battle to try and back up Hezen and our other allies. Usual rules, if getting butts kicked or close to dying, leave. Bodyguards to get bodies out if someone dies. Etc etc. 

  I tried passing this along to Edena, but from the looks of it, it would have made no difference since the Red Goo got to be the ultimate party crasher

  ANSWER:

  The following people have now stated they have sent something to the battlefield (and it is still there):

  Black Omega
  Forsaken One
  Uvenelei
  William

  The remnant of the Shade Army is pleading for aid - they'll take ANYONE'S help (except Melkor's) to get them the heck out of there.

  The Red Army has grown tremendously strong (nearly 400 PL) by killing and converting most of the Shade Army (which was 500 PL) into new recruits.

  - - -

   William Ronald

  A message to Vaeregoth, Tokiwong, and the Oerth Alliance members 

  Hazen sends a message to the Oerth Alliance Members, Malachai, and Vaeregoth. 

  "Negative energy seems to stir Red Steel and the red goo to sentience. I urge you to destroy all the red steel you may have in your possession with healing spells. o' Skotenos, I urge you to do so, less the Pomarj is overrun." 

  "We are trying to stop the Red Army. It must not be allowed to reach Oerth and awaken all Red Steel. Aid us. Either destroy all red steel or red goo in you land or try to aid those fighting the battle."

  ANSWER:

  This gets an answer from Mina, which goes as follows:

  So, Infidel Hazen, you would blacken the name of the One God, then beg for assistance?!
  You shall not have the love and care of the One God, as the others have.
  You shall be cast out into the darkness, and the Red Army will take you!
  Thus, you shall be properly punished for your insolence and arrogance, your defiance and your denoucement of the One God.

  (As you can see, Mina is still angry.  That speech of Hazen's, really got to her!  Which is saying something, because it's hard to get to Mina.)

  I repeat again - negative energy isn't the problem.
  It was the battle energy that caused the souls to remain under the curse, after they should have been freed by the shattering and destruction of the Red Steel that held them.

  The Angels are still not coming.
  It isn't because they are being deliberately callous ... there is an IC reason why they are not coming.

  - - -

   Anabstercorian

  I'm with William, Vaeregoth 

  But it shouldn't be necessary to destroy your Red Steel yet. Can you lend me several dozen high yield nuclear bombs and some suntan lotion? I think I can take care of our little "red goo" problem. 
  We best hurry, though. My troops back in the sky are getting antsy. The Illithid are getting sick of the Drow having sex with demons and the Drow are getting sick of the Illithid eating the demons brains.

  ANSWER:  Mina is keeping the Army of Darkness quiet.  They are terrified of her.  She summoned the Dead to deal with some of the rebellious ones among the Army of Darkness, and even these hardened drow and illithid blanched and would have hid their eyes from the result, but Mina forced them to watch the proceedings to the end.

  As for nuclear weapons - yes, they would destroy the Red Army.
  At least, they would destroy THIS Red Army, while it is STILL IN the Border Ethereal.
  WHAT nuclear weapons will do to the Red Army, once it reaches Oerth, is a good question.

  - - -

   dagger

  I humbly ask the angels help as well. Open the gates of heaven and let forth the wrath of righteousness! 
  Or as Olinstaad would put it. 
  "Open up the gates ye angels, and come down with yer goodness!" 

  ANSWER:  A comment here.  The Angels have never become more than mildly angry, and then only under the most extraordinary of circumstances.
  If Yours Truly could have behaved like that ... (sigh) ... the IR would still have all it's players.

  The Angels aren't coming yet.
  And since so many people have pleaded for their help, they send one of their own to state the reason why:

  The Angel in question looks like Angels do, and is quite sad - sadness radiates from the Angel in waves.
  The Angel speaks:

  We are called by the heart.
  However, many of the hearts of Oerth are filled with hatred, anger, and darkness.
  We are repulsed and in fact actually driven back by this.
  Our entry into Oerth is made much more difficult by this fact.

  The hearts of Oerth - including what you call the Army of Darkness and the Union of the Worlds - must turn away from the hatred and the darkness.

  We feel that in the threat from the Red Army you may find common bonding, and the darkness and hatred will be expunged.

  But if we interfere, and we do it all for you, and protect you from this menace, we free you to continue your hatred and darkness.
  In the end, that hatred and darkness will doom you to a fate as equally as bad as the one the Red Army has decreed for you.

  Therefore, we withhold our aid.

  We will evacuate your civilian population now, if you request this.
  We would have done so long ago, had we been able - we are now able, and willing, to do so.

  Yet we withhold our aid.

  - - -

   Tokiwong

  Malachai replies to Hazen, "We are aware of the situation brewing, but with our current situation we cannot simply abandon Red Steel... we shall weather this storm as any other... I bid you good luck in your endeavours..."

  ANSWER:  Well, except for this one incident, the Red Steel has not suddenly turned into Red Armies, anywhere on Oerth ... 

  - - -

   William Ronald

  "Emperor Malachai," Hazen says as he is trying to channel positive energy from the Crook of Rao to free a Pomarj soldier who is now in the Red Army "I respect your sovereignity. If the Red Army breaks through, be prepared to use heaing on the Red Steel. I fear they may be able to awaken the embittered souls in Red Steel. This would likely result in the death of any soldier wearing or using Red Steel." 

  Anabstercorian: I think a rift to the Positive Material plane may be more effective. The souls only manifested after being exposed to negative energy. Positive material energy may free them. Indeed, they may even help us. So, were you surprised when Hazen showed up?

  ANSWER:  Nobody knows if the Red Army can awaken the Red Steel that lies in finished form (or unfinished form) all over Oerth.  The Seers, upon throwing their spells, cannot find out the answer to this.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

Tokiwong wrote:

  Malachai's delegates mull over the decision... 

  "Then so be it Red Gnome... we shall ally... this world is going to hell in a hand basket... these beings are not fit for it... create a new order... but we will have our place in it... what say you?"

  THE EMPIRE OF MALACHAI HAS OFFERED ALLIANCE TO THE RED ARMY.

  And, they accept.

  The Red Gnome smiles broadly, and states:

  Since you have made this offer, we accept.
  You shall be as lords and ladies in the new order.

  Because you are a willing ally, we can activate ALL of the Red Goo and Red Steel in your Empire, and we can do it from here.
  Shall we do so, Malachai?
  Or is this talk of alliance just talk?

  - - -

  On a side note, the nibelungen dwarf looks at Anabstercorian with something rare in a nibelungen dwarf:  respect.
  He hurriedly helps Anabstercorian, while everyone else runs in to help also.

  - - -

  Serpenteye wrote:

   "So, abomination, you reject my offer. Then there is nothing left for you but annihilation. You are suffering now. That suffering is nothing compared to the torment you will suffer in the afterlife. Prepare yourself." 

  ANSWER:  Thus spake the God Emperor.

  The Red Gnome smiles, and it is not a nice smile.  He speaks:

  Malachai, I have changed my mind.
  The God Emperor shall not shine our shoes.
  He shall shine YOUR shoes, and the shoes of every other humanoid in the Empire of Malachai.
  We will give you special red whips, to remind him whenever he works too slowly.

  As for his people, in the Union of Oerth, theirs will be a (the Red Gnome snarls this) GRIM fate.
  We will personally see to THAT.

  - - -

  Upon hearing Malachai's offer to ally with the Red Army, and their acceptance, Mina - who DID hear it, heard it all - just laughs and laughs and laughs ...


----------



## Tokiwong

_The delegate smiles, "Let us begin the reformation of the world... let us begin a new Order..." The delegate nods in approval._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

The Red Army, empowered by the evil in Malachai's heart, teleports to the Empire of Malachai on Oerth.
  Again, empowered by his evil and by the evil of his subjects, they do what they could not otherwise have done ... they put out their collective evil will, and ...

  All of the Red Steel in the Empire of Malachai shatters, and from each suit of ruined armor spring hundreds of red souls.
  Unworked Red Steel explodes, releasing hundreds more.
  Pools of Red Goo evaporate, creating thousands of red warriors.
  Experimental labs and safes yield yet more.

  Several tens of thousands of Red Warriors are released, all across the vast Empire (making it impossible to get them all with nuclear weapons.)

  Their combined PL is incredible (think thousands of PL), and they start touching things.
  And everything they touch, be it a tree, bush, wall of wood, stone building, even the soil itself, slumps into Red Goo.
  Where they walk, they leave Red Goo footprints behind.

  In awe and terror, the people of the Empire of Malachai watch as they emerge.

  Amazingly, these cursed elves, dwarves, gnomes, halflings, kender (!), humanoids, monsters from the army of Vecna, do not attack the people of the Empire of Malachai.
  They keep their promise.

  A small force of them goes to the Blood Waste, to awaken it ... it might take even them some time to do this (even if they are not interfered with.)

  The rest, smiling cruelly, sweep out swords, bows, axes, clubs, raise spears and lances, ready spells, and begin to march.

  They march on the Coalition of Light and Shadow, to the west.
  They march on the Kevellond League to the southwest.
  They march on Celene, to the south (I hope Alyx returns to the IR ...)
  They march on the League of Warlords and Delrunian Alliance, to the east.

  OFFLINE NOTICE:  THE MODERATOR IS GOING OFFLINE.

  I WILL BE BACK IN AN HOUR OR SO, TO SEE HOW YOU REACTED.
  BUT I WILL NOT RESUME THIS UNTIL TOMORROW.
  YOU NEED TIME TO REACT, TO CONSIDER THE ENORMITY OF WHAT IS HAPPENING, AND TO DISCUSS PLANS FOR DEALING WITH IT.


----------



## Black Omega

> The remnant of the Shade Army is pleading for aid - they'll take ANYONE'S help (except Melkor's) to get them the heck out of there.



Well...crap.  Show up for a nice battle with Melkor and find ourselves nose to nose with the red goo.  We'll help the Shade Army..bizarre as that sounds.  The red goo is the biggest threat now...hmm..if we can pop the spelljammers there in time they can help evac the Shade army as well.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

Final Post before I go offline:

  In what may be one of the more strange alliances of this IR, the remaining 100 PL of Shade gratefully accept Black Omega's offer.

  And they become loyal servants of the Coalition of Light and Shadow!!
  The Shade will now stand with the Faerie and the people of the northwest Flanaess, as allies.

  Black Omega gains 100 PL, too.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Serpenteye*

The Red Army poses an enormous threat to your livelihood!  I have the resources to destroy vast portions of them easily, but I'll need a few nuclear bombs.  If you get them to me RIGHT NOW, I can destroy the majority of the Red Army before it reaches enemy territory.

=====

Edena, my Sunglasses of Cataclysmic Redoubt are one-use items that scan the very near future for a cataclysmic event (a detonating nuclear bomb, for example) and teleport the wearer to a predefined spot upon detection.  For example, a battalion of troops wearing these could have a nuclear bomb dropped on them and they wouldn't be there when it went off.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen has returned to Oerth, as it looks like part of the Border Ehereal will be a mess.

"Emperor Malachai,"  an exhausted Hazen says as he tries to recover from his efforts to free the souls of the Red Army.  "do not ally with the Red Army.  They seek the destruction of Oerth.  I have a truce with you and your lands have benefitted from sharing technology."

Hazen urges all combatants still left in the Border Ethereal to retreat.

"Mina, you are a petulant child who is a humorless fanatic. You commit genocide and consider it a service to your goddess.  She is not even honest enough to use her true title.  The One God.  Please, Takhisis could more honestly call herself a circus clown or a two-copper harlot.  Of course, one of my counsellors said those five heads of hers must be useful in an orgy."

"You are a spiteful child.  I believe Goldmoon must have died of grief, feeling that she was a bad mother.  She wasn't.  She deserved better than you.  Even when you seek to help, you cause harm.  I feel that your petty goddess will be a small things in the depths of time.  As for threats, I hear nothing except a simpering child.  A spoiled child of an arrogant goddess.  The two of you are a perfect match.  Maybe the two of you should join a circus.  Or run a brothel."

(Okay guys,  I think this may cause Mina to show up.  Get ready is she does.  I will be off line for an hour and half.)


----------



## Uvenelei

I came here to help Hazen and the others escape, and if Hazen is staying, I'll cover his back until he realizes that leaving right away is a very good idea. If the Shade want my help, they've got it (damn, that sounds wierd).

I'm not staying any longer than I have to; when all the non-Red Army forces that want to leave are gone, then I'll leave.

edit: The Faerie beat me to helping the Shade; oh well. I'm not sure if I'd even want them near me. 
I'll still help move the remainer of the Shade army out.


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen sends messages to all powers which are threatened by the Red Army.

"The Empire of Malachai has allied with our foes.  Therefore, we stop all sharing of technology."

"We will determine if nuclear weapons will destroy the Red Army. We urge all those with 10th level magic to join in the fight against this common foe."

"I urge all nations to evacuate their civilians to Hope Island on Toril."

Edena:  Did Hazen's efforts release any of the Red Army.  If not, can I try it again on Oerth.


----------



## Tokiwong

*The Return*

_ Malachai smiles from his chambers "fetch my armor... my weapons we ride with our new allies to strike and attack..." 

"Marshall my legions... marshall..." he pauses glancing at the form in his throne... "milord..." he bows his head quickly.

Iuz smiled, "My pretty little child... you have done remarkably well... continue as you planned... raze the earth... kill to excess... destroy it all... it all means very little now..."

Iuz sends a message to his Red Army allies, "We shall ride and strike with... I demand a sizeable force for my general Malachai to lead into battle... make it so... we shall be the true Lords of this world..."

Iuz relaxes on his throne... "Now bring me your whipping boy... he needs to pay for your sins..."

A young boy is brought into the room and Iuz hefts up a razor lined whip... "Now this will hurt me more..." chuckles... "then it will hurt you..."

Malachai turned away unable to watch and moved to join the raging armies..._

*OOC:* All armies are marching and hoping to get a sizeable force from the Red Goo Armies...


----------



## Spoof

Samantha looks at the creature and reaches out to take its hand.  It slowly envelops her encasing her without touching her.  She feels herself slowly sinking deep into the earth.  She can hear all the voices imploring her to help them, to free them from their pain.  

My children, I can feel your pain, and I am here to help you.  I can free you from your suffering but I need more time, time that has run out.  Others of your kind are coming here, ones that can free you from your existence as you are now.  Change you into a form that would allow you to kill others and force them into your suffering.  I will ask you now to resist the temptation to follow this path.  

She hears a thought in her mind – _Then join us, prove to us that you can resist them your self._

Samantha feels a fear so powerful that she quakes to the bottom of her soul, then the words from Alzem come back to her… To do what you must.  

Samantha reaches out her hand and the goo reaches out to her with glee, sure she will jerk her hand back, but she does not.  As the goo touches her she knows that this was one of the members of the Black Brotherhood.  As the pain of her transformation encompasses her he summons her magic to remove this interloper from, (she shudders) her new home.  

All I ask is that you stand by me, and pray that Alzem will free us all.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Oh boy*

Edena, if Anabstercorian is combat-ready (Which I doubt) he will promptly teleport in to help Mina with whatever "punishment" she deems necessary.  If I am NOT combat-ready (which I don't doubt) then I apologize that I cannot help her at the moment.

Time to get some more XP!


----------



## Serpenteye

*I'm scared.*

Anabstercorian: I do not have enough nukes to make a difference. Melkor, Gnomeworks and Zouron might.

___

Mechanus:

The God Emperor, shaking with rage and fear, watches (through scrying) the Red Armies appearence on Oerth. Inky black fire rise out from his hands to turn his mirror of scrying to aches. Golden lightning, striking at random, breaks the great dome and sends tons of gold falling towards him. An annoyed gesture turns the debris to dust and the dust to nothing. With a disgusted sneer he melts the diamond encrusted statue of himself into an unrecognizable lump and raises his hand to launch magical fire against the mosaik of Oerth on the floor when he suddenly as quicksilver calm. With a bitter laugh he establishes a telepathic link to the leaders of the Oerth Alliance:

"We have two options. Either we abandon Oerth and wait until someone who has 11th level magics can purify the planet for us. Or we summon the Angels. You know which option is preferable."


----------



## Anabstercorian

Zouron!  I make the same offer to Zouron you.  You have nukes, I can deliver them unavoidably with pinpoint precision.  You only need to give me one at a time.  Do not forget who slew your brethren - It was I.  I can slay like that again.


----------



## Uvenelei

Oh crap. Things just keep getting more entertaining, don't they?

I cut off all tech sharing with the Empire of Malachai. The last thing they get from my technicians aiding their research is a bill for services rendered. The amount requested is equivalent to the entirety of the Empire of the Bright Lands, to be payed at your convenience. I'd hurry up on payment if I were you, though; the interest's a _ real _ bee-yatch.

After dealing with this small unpleasantness, Aurican retreats to one of his lairs. There, surrounded by his great wealth in the form of huge heaps of precious metals and gems, artwork, and troves of magical items, he reverts to his true form. Stretched out in a large valley among the mountains of coins, he kneels down and places his long neck along the ground. The point of his beak-nose lays before a massive platinum altar, the size of a moderate human dwelling, covered in draconic runes. He murmers the words of a powerful prayer in draconic, his deep voice reverberating off the walls of the gigantic cave. After some time, he raises his head from off the ground and stares at a ghostly dragon, made of silvery whisps of ether, perching on the altar.

" My Great and Wealthy Lord," Aurican intones as he gazes up at the figure of Bahamut. "I beseech of you, aid your children in these times. O Fount of All That is Holy and Expensive, hear me!"

"Oerth, the mother of life and the storehouse for all that is Shiny and Worthy of Worship is dying, felled by a grevious wound. An evil disease has taken hold of the world, and it spreads even now, infecting the bodies and minds of the living. Even your children, the great dragonfolk, have been possesed by this vile cancer."

"Many have rallied under a banner of Good, and have dedicated themselves to healing the world and restoring the peace and business of this world. However, I fear it will not be enough. The sickness is too powerful for us. We need your aid, o Platinum King. Please, let me bring your power into this world to save your children and the mortals of this world! Use me to heal this world! Make me your Chosen lest evil triumph!" 

As he cries out this last request to Bahamut, Aurican rears up and raises his head above the altar. He summons his will and exhales a white hot plume of flame in dedication to his lord. The apparition does nothing, moves nothing of itself, but Aurican knows that it is pleased. He returns his head to the ground.

"Thank you, my Lord".  Aurican raises his head once again, and looks around the cavern before turning his gaze to the still present spirit. "Say, Bright Lord, whadda ya know 'bout this Mina girl?"

-------

For Edena to know and the rest of you to figure out:

How long until the Red Army reaches the Blood Waste? Regardless, I'm going to start warming up my Groundpounders and readying them to move. I wish I didn't have to use them yet, but this takes precedence over their original use. However, I may use them for _that_ purpose, eventually...  

Here's the NPC that I mentioned before, the one that weilds Wyrmstounge:

Jade Harlyane (NPC, female High Elf, ranger 15 / fighter 15 / sorcerer 5 / Arcane Gunner 10 / Deepwood Marksman 10 / Order of the Rifle Initiate 10, neutral good) PL 2-3?

The last three are Arcane Archer, Deepwood Sniper, and Order or the Bow Initiate, only with guns.

Oerth's Revenge will be primed and ready to go, and Jade will be on standby.


----------



## Kalanyr

My people will make the sacrifice we will merge with the Red Goo, all of us from Kalanyr down to the Human Commoner who was formerly a zombie serving Ivid. We all merge with the Red Goo and do what we can to release the souls, we put our entire lives and magic and what little divine power Kalanyr has into this.

"Farewell my friends, may our sacrifice mean something"


----------



## William Ronald

Hazen sends a message to Kalanyr:

"Lord Kalanyr, I pray that you and your people will emerge again from the Red Waste.  You have truly become one of the most remarkable persons in the history of the multiverse.  I am humbled by your sacrifice."

"I call upon the Angels to defend Oerth from the Red Army.  Our world is in peril, and I ask for your aid.  We are prepared to make sacrifices for our world. Lord Kalanyr and his people are sacrificing themselves to stop the Red Waste and prevent the poor tormented souls from being turned against their still living kin."

"My life is unimportant.  I am prepared to fight and die for this world. If you come, I ask for the honor of fighting by  your side for Oerth.  I love this world more than words can say."

Hazen appears in  the Temple of Rao in Veluna City.

An image of Rao stands above the altar.

"Rao, God of Peace, give me strength.  In the Incarnum, you wrote that the day would come when Oerth would be tested to see if hearts could embrace love and peace rather than hate.  I suspect that time is now."

"I thank you for all your blessings.   I have been a husband, a father, and a grandfather.  I have seen the blessings of life, and the courage of the brave.  I thank you for all that you have given me, my people and Oerth."

"I ask that you consider making me your Chosen, your voice among the living.  If I am not worthy, I shall understand your decision.  I have tried to stand for peace and compassion.  Sadly, not as many as I hoped would listen have listened."

"I ask for your aid and your counsel in this time.  I will not let Oerth fall into darkness and evil if I can do anything."

"I was able to free some of the trapped souls.  Their expressions of relief and joy aided me.  Regardless of what comes, I know that I have aided a few souls on their journey."

"Regardless of what happens, I am honored to serve you.  Thank you, my god."


----------



## William Ronald

*A call for players*

Hello, everyone:

A lot of people have come back to the IR.

Edena has apologized for any offense he has caused and asked for people to return.

Gnomeworks: I miss you.  Your strength is needed.

Darkness:  Your cunning is needed now.  I would like you to return.  The Cup and Talisman of Al Akbar would be a great help in this time.

Forrester:  You have been around for three IRs.  I hope you will return.

Festy Dog:  Please come back.  I miss Silver Phase.

Everyone, please e-mail the other IR players to come back.  We need them.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*VERY IMPORTANT - PLEASE READ*

(blinks at what Kalanyr just did.)

  It is making a difference.

  The merging of the entire population of Kalanyr's Power with the Blood Waste makes an enormous difference.
  The Blood Waste shudders as souls struggle for freedom.
  A few make it, and erupt from the Red Goo in white streamers of light.

  The rest, strain at their prison, empowered by Kalanyr's people.

  But it is not enough.  Something is wrong.  Something is missing.
  It isn't a lack of enough people - FAR more than enough people merged with the Blood Waste to free the souls.
  It isn't how many merged ... it's who merged, or rather - who hasn't merged.

  And probably won't.  She is too busy being furious at Hazen's statement concerning her God and her adopted mother, to feel anything other than an absolute desire for vengeance and destruction.
  And there are others that would need to merge with the Blood Waste, make the sacrifice that Kalanyr and his people made, to break it's hold on Oerth forever.

  - - -

  It isn't the Empire of Malachai, and it never was.
  The death of Iuz was faked, and now the truth is out.
  The Empire of IUZ is on the warpath.

  And with them, come the great legions of Fireland, who can hurl flame of 2,000 degrees, and are immune to all fire (even nuclear fire.)

  Massive armies, who have long prepared for this (since the beginning of Turn 5) are on the move, heading for the frontiers of the other Powers.

  With them comes the Red Armada, the single greatest horror yet unleashed on Oerth, fully 10,000 PL strong (without any additional reinforcements from converts!)

  - - -

  The Angels prepare to defend the borders of the Coalition of Light and Shadow, the Kevellond League, and some of the other Alliance of Oerth Powers.

  But they will not aid the Union of the Worlds, nor will they aid the League of Warlords and it's new allies, the elves of Delrune.

  The Angels refuse to help those who allied with the dark, or helped bring darkness to Oerth.

  (OFFLINE NOTICE)

  With this very difficult situation you face, I leave you for now.
  I will return tomorrow, and see what you have had to say.
  Obviously, talking Mina and the God Emperor, Kas and Hellmaster Phibrizzo, into merging with the Blood Waste is going to be difficult ... and yet, it must be done, unless you want the Red Armada to awaken the full might of the Blood Waste.
  I do not guarantee the survival of any PC who merges with the Blood Waste, much less NPCs, much less your people.
  Sometimes, we face hard choices.  This is such a time, for all of the Powers of Oerth.

  Please remember that there are always ways out.
  If you cannot talk Mina and the others into merging, there are other ways.
  The Angels, if you request it, will attempt to stop the Red Armada from reaching the Blood Waste - they cannot defend you and do that both, unfortunately.
  I am presenting you with a solemn and difficult situation, but you are the people of the IR - you have what it takes to win.

  You always were winners.

  - - -

  Remember, I am the neutral DM.  If you cannot find the way out, Tokiwong will win.

  Heh.  All will bow then, to Iuz.
  I know Iuz believes that ...


----------



## Tokiwong

*Iuz is Pleased*

_Iuz smiles from his throne.... "This should be interesting..." he gently strokes the flayed carcass of the whipping boy, "prepare my war gear... I may have to intervene..."_


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:  Understood.

Hazen addresses the God Emperor of the Aerdi.

"Now is the time that we must put aside all of our differences.  If we merge with the Red Waste, we can save our peoples.  I may not survive. You may not survive.  But our people will survive."

"I respectfully await your answer."

Hazen addresses Mina:

"You hate me, and perhaps always will.  I have hit a sore spot for you.  I am not showing disrespect for Goldmoon, whose courage I admire.  You claim that the Union of Worlds will protect Oerth. Join me in the Blood Waste."

"You are bold and intelligent.  You may hate me.  However, I think that you would best serve your deity by joining me in the Blood Waste.  Join me in this.  You are courageous, and I ask you to demonstrate your courage to the worlds."

"If you seek to destroy me after doing so, you may attempt to do so.  You claim that the One God will free the worlds and make a difference in all lives.  Join me in the Blood Waste."

"Your One God has saved the lives of many in Krynn.  Will you now prove that your One God is also a healer on Oerth."

(Edena:  If Hazen perishes in the Blood Waste, I ask that Gwilym Raonul become my new PC.  Can I leave the Crook of Rao with him?)


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

Hazen addresses the Angels.  

"Holy Ones, I greet thee.  I believe the task is to prevent the Red Armada from reaching the Blood Waste.  The troops of the Oerth Alliance will fight to protect their homelands.  We urge all nations to join us in the defense of Oerth."

"I offer my life willingly to save Oerth.  I will go to the Blood Waste.  I will go there and merge, as soon as Mina shows up to do so.  If those who could merge with the Blood Waste do not do so, I will fight to protect my world."

Hazen, Gwilym Raonul, and Lord William Ronald of Keoland teleport to Hope Island on Oerth. 

Hazen addresses the council of Hope Island.

"I ask you to protect my advisors.  They need magical protection of the highest order against mind control.  I am trying to convince Mina, the God Emperor of the Union of Oerth, and others to merge with the Blood Waste.  If they do so, I will surrender control of the Crook of Rao to Gwilym Raonul."

"If not, I will lead the attack on the Red Armada.  I will stand for Oerth.  I thank all of you for your aid in these dark times."


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz stands and gathers his war retinue, and communicates to the Red Army, "We must converge on the Blood Waste Now!"

Iuz steps from his throne... "We leave for the Blood Waste now... perhaps it is time that I commit one final act of retribution... if I do not return... Malachai shall retain all of my holdings..."

Iuz and his personal retinue leave for the Blood Waste..._


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

A message is sent from Mina to Hazen.
  Only Hazen receives this message, and only he can reply to it.


----------



## Tokiwong

*Wow*

_Iuz works his way and the Red Army legions towards the Blood Waste... fully embracing his fiery form..._

*OOC:* Anyone else think that this goo is similar to the goo in Ghostbusters 2 feeding off of negative energy and all that I guess probably mentioned oh well...


----------



## Creamsteak

> ANSWER: I will make the updates. Be sure of it. If I don't, remind me to!
> I should change the name of this from the IR to the PR (Pudding Revolution.)
> After all, we have the Red Goo, the Black Pudding, and although nobody knows it, we also have the White Pudding and (forget the name, but trust me ... it's nasty.)
> 
> You know, this business of firing Black Puddings by artillery does work.
> The problem is that, once the Pudding has eaten the enemy army, it tends to want to eat your army next.
> I am not above turning the entire surface of Oerth into one gigantic Black Pudding, you know (or ocean of Red Goo ...)
> 
> Then it will be named GoOerth, instead of Oerth.




Of course I suspected that you would consider these paths. Just remember the Geas/Quest that compels Black Puddings to return to stasis within two hours, and to just attack my opposition. Of course, there will always be times when this backfires...

And that is why I made those protocols for dealing with Black Pudding...

*Now about some very nasty and dearly annoying neighbors of mine*

Tokiwong... even by joining with the red goo you still lose the IR if they take over Oerth, and that doesn't sound too wise. If you turn against them now I won't have to come in there and destroy you. I think that because you were not around when the Red Goo appeared you don't see just how dangerous what you are doing is... nonetheless---

"What... Iuz Empire has accepted the Red Goo! How incredibly ignorant of the purpose of the Red Goo is he? Does he not understand that it is compromised from pure chaos? Iuz empire was exceptionally lawful when I last saw him, for I doubt his death. Why have his people not completely turned against him for forsaking the living for the Red Goo?"

"Fine then, get the Knights and the Legue of Warlords, we need to have a cousil meeting about this incident. I will need to talk to the Hellmaster in private immediately. (Email being sent)"

*OOC* - Edena instead of an adamantium golem I guess I will have to try polymorphing into a Half-Air Elemental version of Sanctus Punitor for a little bit of a Dex Bonus for now, till I think of something better.



> Iuz works his way and the Red Army legions towards the Blood Waste... fully embracing his fiery form...




You better not be marching through my lands...


----------



## Mr. Draco

you know, i was thinking the same thing, and mentioned that to william in a chat a while back.  Now all we need is a giant statue, people with "unlincensed nuclear particle accellerators" strapped to their back, and a couple million singing new-yorkers.

Actually, that's a really good idea!  Edena, the union begins contruction on a giant animated statue of the god-emperor and Kas.  Also, we begin research of "love guns" basically a magic device similar to those used i ghostbusters, except that they tap into the positive material plane.  Also, the prisoners of the Union of Oerth will begin giving its prisoners the treatment that mina suggested.

We also have the highest level bard in the Union compose the best song he/she/it can about peaceful and happy life under Union rule.  Once the song is done, it becomes mandatory memorization throughout the Union.


----------



## Creamsteak

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *you know, i was thinking the same thing, and mentioned that to william in a chat a while back.  Now all we need is a giant statue, people with "unlincensed nuclear particle accellerators" strapped to their back, and a couple million singing new-yorkers.
> 
> Actually, that's a really good idea!  Edena, the union begins contruction on a giant animated statue of the god-emperor and Kas.  Also, we begin research of "love guns" basically a magic device similar to those used i ghostbusters, except that they tap into the positive material plane.  Also, the prisoners of the Union of Oerth will begin giving its prisoners the treatment that mina suggested. *




If you don't mind idea sharing, I think I would certainly enjoy doing the same. I do have a statue of Kas and Sanctus somewhere around here...


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Onslaught of the Angels*

Iuz and his retinue, his army, and the Red Armada, are closing on the Blood Waste.

  Standing between them and the Blood Waste, are the Angels (PL 4,000)

  The Angels:  ethereal, clothed in gauze, their bodies visible through the gauze but translucent in themselves, hair shining and long, possibly male, possibly female.
  From the Angels, emanates ... sorrow and anger.

  The Angels, draw their slender swords.
  Long, delicate looking, glowing with a gentle white light.

  There are only a few hundred Angels.

  Now, the world of Oerth bears witness to what a few hundred Angels, can do.

  - - -

  The Angels, grow.
  They do not grow physically, they grow in stature.
  They appear to Iuz and his minions as pillars of strength, then like great monuments of strength, then it seems like the strength of entire battalions lies in every one of them.
  Then, they appear as strong and huge as mountains themselves.

  The white light emanating from them grows, and as it grows it becomes terrifying and unendurable.
  It grows more and more brilliant and terrifying, and more unendurable.
  It grows.
  It GROWS.
  It grows until the whole Flanaess are lit up, as if a hydrogen bomb flash was going off just north of the Blood Waste.

  This projection of power is simply too much for mortal flesh to withstand.
  The Firelanders shriek in agony, falling back, turning to run.
  But the power catches them, and they find themselves rooted to the ground, the air knocked out of their lungs.
  The power emanating against them becomes too great - their flesh begins to melt from them, like they were overheated wax (think of the payback scene at the end of Raiders of the Lost Ark.)
  They do not die quickly ... they die screaming in pain, alive until the very absolute end, as the anger of the Angels kills them.

  That anger beats against Iuz like a hurricane force wind.
  It does not harm him, but it is like looking into a blast furnace.
  Iuz realizes that he cannot progress further without fighting - the Angels will stop any magical attempts to bypass them.

  The Red Armada, slightly better protected, nevertheless falls back from the wrath of the Angels.

  The Angels speak no words.
  No words are needed.

  The Angels raise their hands, and lightning bolts - thousands of them, branching and multiplying as they go - lance out, blasting through the front ranks of the Red Armada, instantly freeing the souls as the Red Curse is shattered.
  The bolts blast through dozens of bodies each before they are exhausted.

  The Angels give a cry, a single cry from all their throats.
  Even Iuz is deafened.
  Rocks, shatter into flinders.
  Trees, shatter and are blown away as if a tornado had hit them.
  Shrubs, disintegrate.
  The Weave itself is shocked, knocked around, it's strands broken or redone.
  The earth explodes, buried rocks shattering and rocketing hundreds of feet into the air.
  Overhead, storm clouds instantly form as the atmosphere reacts, and an instant deluge of torrential rain and hail the size of baseballs hits the whole area.

  The Firelanders, explode.  
  Into little pieces.
  The pieces are caught in the shriek, and vanish.

  The Firelanders, further away, die as their internal organs rupture, and bones break.

  The Firelanders and other living minions of Iuz, still further away, collapse in pain, eardrums shattered, hearts laboring, all the strength knocked out of them like they had received a blow to the stomach from a titan.

  The Red Armada's front lines are destroyed by the Cry of the Angels.
  Those further back are knocked head over heels, and stunned.
  Those even further back, are knocked silly, deafened, and stand unable to act.

  Then the Angels, charge.
  Their faces are still sad, or solemn, as they close with the ranks of the Red Armada, and with Iuz.
  Swords of light slice through Red Warriors in an instant, leaving the weapons brought up to parry the attack cloven in two.

  Iuz, suddenly finds himself surrounded by about a dozen angry Angels, all of whom raise their swords.

  Then, they attack.


----------



## Mr. Draco

HOLY, *insert random Oerthian god here*

or rather,

HOLY SERVANTS OF *insert random Oerthian god here*

jeez, that was nice...

Oh edena, the statues of the god-emperor and kas will each be about statue of liberty sized.


----------



## Creamsteak

The Knights and the League of Warlords are in session,

"We call into session the orders of the Righteous Knights of Delrune, and the Great League of Warlords!"

-Regina Canities

"Hellmaster, may I begin by showing you scrying of the current situation."

-Sanctus Punitor

_Many different scryings are shown, beginning with the battle with the red goo, moving to the red goo meating with Iuz, and ending in the battle with the angels._

"Obviously this could be a very dangerous matter. The Red Goo is combat capable beyond that of any mortal man, they could slay a demideity only to gain his power as their own. We must see that our nations are not harmed in any way by the Red goo."

-Sanctus Punitor

"Lord, the red goo warriors are far better than us in combat, they can slay every one of us in a single strike, but we must kill them with healing magic in order to win."

-A Knight of Delrune

"I understand your concerns... but we could possibly destroy them by using the army, or by sacrificing the army into the goo. I don't know how to react to this, but I swear that we must do SOMETHING or our existence on this planet is meaningless."

-Sanctus Punitor

"What about using a giant statue covered in happy goo and sending it to destoy the Red Goo army?"

-Some Kender

"Who the hell are you? Get out! Guards seize this crazy Kender!"

-A Knight of Delrune

"Hellmaster, how do you feel about this matter? The issue at hand is if it is necessary for us to destroy Iuz Empire for this crime against existence and this burden it puts upon us. If we chose to intervene, I will agree with you fullheartedly."

-Regina Canities


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Red Armada's Counterstrike*

The Red Armada is not so easily beaten.

  The Red Armada is composed of beings who understand the power of evil, as they have been prisoner to it for months.
  They gather concentrated Darkness in their hands, clutching it lovingly, cradling it and stroking it to greater and greater power.
  They enrich the Evil with Red Goo, building it's power until balls of utter blackness are formed, crackling with mauve lightning.
  Concentrated evil, concentrated hate and fury incarnate, wrath and the desire to kill and destroy, formed into a physical form, held in their hands.

  Then, the Red Armada counterattacks.
  Hundreds, then thousands, of these balls are hurled at the Angels.

  The battlefield erupts into titantic explosions, blowing thousands of holes over one hundred feet in diameter in the earth, as the concentrated evil meets the flesh of the Angels.

  Now, it is the turn of the Angels to shriek in pain, and fall back.

  Where they were hit, they are severely burned, and silver blood pours from the wounds, falling onto the ravaged ground.

  Some of the Angels took too many hits to survive.
  They collapse, silver blood spilling from their wounds, crying out in grief and sadness as their existence is forever ended.
  They lay on the ground, dead, still glimmering a ghostly white color.

  Until the Red Armada comes up and tramples their forms, obliterating them with massed spells of destruction, their swords stomped and broken into small pieces.

  The earth trembles, and cracks appear in it, as if it is sharing the pain of the Angels, and huge earthquakes rumble through the Weave of Oerth, sending mages everywhere reeling in pain and shock.

  Now, the Angels strike again with lightning and another great Cry.
  They charge into the broken ranks of the enemy again, their swords now glowing like stars, their wounds regenerating, healing totally in seconds even as their foes watch.

  But the Red Armada is enormous, and it's supply of Red Goo is literally endless.
  There is no end to the amount of Red Goo that can be created by these Red Warriors;  all they must do is simply touch the earth, and they have more.
  With Red Goo, the Red Armada forges a second wave of Darkness.

  Red Armada spellcasters launch titantic spells at the Angels.
  An endless barrage of Meteor Swarms, Death Spells, Cones of Cold, Fireball, Magic Missile, Acid Storm, Flensing, Thrice Supreme, Breach the Beast's Defenses, Pierce Any Barrier, Lower Magic Resistance, every spell that could conceivably harm the Angels, and every conceivably combination of spells that could enable a spell to harm the Angels.
  Some of these spells get through, wounding the Angels further, blasting at their bodies, tearing asunder their gauzy robes, bringing silver blood forth.
  The Second Wave of Darkness hits the Angels, and the earthquake from the blasts shakes cities hundreds of miles away, and fills the sky with light of white and purple hues.

  More Angels go down, injured too badly to survive, their bodies glowing beautifully in death, pools of silver blood around them.

  Again, most of the Angels survive the attack, and they regenerate their wounds in seconds, and launch more lightning.

  Iuz is beset.  Angels ring him, their swords slashing in, moving with astonishing speed, almost impossible speed.
  If Iuz was not what he was, and had not put up incredibly powerful spells of necromancy to protect himself, he would have been killed in seconds.
  But he did.

  Armored by spells that enable him to live despite ANY amount of damage, Iuz stands against the assault.
  The Angels are powerful, but Iuz is their match, and more than their match.
  Their swords pierce his flesh futilely ... chopping him in half proves impossible, and disabling him cannot be done.
  Their Crys do not slow his sword.
  Their lightning does not phase the Old One.

  Iuz's staff, crackling with Black Necromancy, lashes out, and an Angel is caught in midriff, and blown apart in a violent explosion of purple, mauve, and blackish light.
  The earth quakes again, and cracks run out in all directions from the point of the Angel's violent demise, as pieces of shining beauty fly in all directions.

  The rest of the Angels, their faces stern and determined, continue to ring Iuz.

  The great battle rages.


----------



## Kalanyr

My people in the bloodwaste still try to free more souls but devote some effort to stopping the Red Amada drawing energy from the Red Goo.


----------



## Black Omega

Well, we're not missing this!  Oh wait, getting IC.
---------------------------------------------------------------
"Well, we're not missing this!"  Siobhan growls, the cute little fae already clad for battle in deep green armor and a flowing cloak. "Iuz the mightly has allied with the Red Goo, a force trying to destroy the world.  Only the Angels are holding it back.  We -have- to help.  The Angel's can't save Oerth by thermselves.  they shouldn't even have to! Hezen has his task ahead of him, but there is still a little we can do!"

And with that the Coalition of Light and Shadow moves again.  Spelljammers packed with clerics, happy thoughts and positive energy, led by Siobhan, glittering with others of the Seelie host.  The Angel's hold the front and from the rear we can sweep in to help.  With luck an air attack is something the Red Goo is not as well suited to dealing with.

And through the border with Iuz...Dwarves, Gnomes, Humans, Iron Golems march..time to cleanse this land of the Red Goo as well.  Some things you can negotiate with.  The Red Goo must be opposed with all our might.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Both Sides Reinforce*

The Angels give a ringing Cry of Summoning.

  The sky literally opens, and from that opening comes a light as bright as a hydrogen bomb and about as big as the mushroom cloud produced by one.

  Down through this radiant white light comes a Host from the Seventh Heaven.

  A force three times the force the Angels currently have, descends on the Red Armada.

  Unfortunately, this is simply too large a move on the part of the Upper Planes to go unanswered, and it is a demon who is under attack.

  Another great rift, as black as the darkest night, opens to the Abyss, and a great force of demons come storming to the attack.

  16,000 PL of Angels (4000 PL more are still standing at the Border of Realmspace) and 20,000 Pl of demons, Iuz and his forces, and the Red Armada, are fighting it out.

  The entire Flanaess are literally quaking.
  Landslides and floods roar down hills, while rockfalls tumble down mountainsides.
  Glaciers crack, and vast avalanches rumble down the white heights.

  Trees creak back and forth, saplings spring from side to side, the waters of rivers sloshes, floods occur on the shores of every lake, great waves splash up out of the oceans.

  In every city, the bells ring, buildings shake, windows shatter, masonry begins to crack, lighter objects tumble off shelves or tables.

  Over the battlesite is now raging one monumental thunderstorm.
  Not an ordinary thunderstorm, but more like one of the great thunderstorms of Jupiter - it spills into the upper troposphere, through the stratosphere, through the mesosphere, and through the rift into the Astral Plane.
  The one great cloud is 200 miles in diameter, and a thousand lightning bolts are streaking through it every second.

  The power being unleashed in that battle, is greater than the power that would be unleashed in a full-scale nuclear war.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Ok, Kas, having sustained barely any wounds from the previous battle (i'm assuming this because if he sustained any wounds, he'd be red goo).  Magical healing will be used to replenish his endurance, and a veritable plethora of magical spells and defenses are put up on him by the strongest of the mages of his Elite Guard (i.e.- the NPCs).

Then, he's teleporting near the edge of the giant battle, fully decked out.

Next, he cries out, "For Oerth!  For Life!  For Victory!" and grabs up on of the swords of the dead angels, and teleports directly to Iuz, in order to assist the angels fighting him.

Double-Wielding the Sword of Kas and the Angel's sword (with no penalties due to his many epic feats), Kas fights as he has never fought before, knowing a failure here could mean the end of life as it currently exists (free of red-form) on Oerth, and indeed, in the Multiverse.

Also, the NPCs of Kas' Elite Guard are standing by, but not actually there, ready to teleport in and assist/rescue Kas should he fall.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*WAR*

The Empire of Iuz was expecting this move by the Coalition of Light and Shadow.

  They ignore the Spelljammers ... they wouldn't last 2 seconds inside that thunderstorm.

  But the forces that come against the borders of Iuz find they are expected.

  Awaiting them are massed armies of humanoids.
  Awaiting them are massed armies of mercenaries.
  And above all, awaiting them are the Firelanders, awesome in their power.

  The forces of the Coalition of Light and Shadow are driven back, then routed, from the border, as the endless barrage of white hot blasts from the Firelanders takes down hundreds of Faerie.
  In bitter retreat, the Coalition of Light and Shadow is forced back into the Vesve Forest.
  The Firelanders begin burning the forest, incinerating whole trees instantly with single bursts of fire from their fingers, fire hot enough to make steel glow white and adamantium glow red.

  The Kevellond League is under full attack.
  The Veng River is no match for the Legions of Iuz.
  Mages and clerics simply stop the river, and dry up vast sections of it, despite all attempts to stop them.

  Then they lead the charge, Firelanders in their wake, and Gem Dragons overhead, in an onslaught of red death and destruction.
  Within 15 minutes of the initial onslaught, both the cities of Grabford and Critwall are in flames, the defenses beaten down, the defenders killed or fled underground.

  The War Machine of Iuz rolls into Furyondy.

  Special troops teleport ahead, attacking the defenders from behind.
  The dragons fly back and forth, blasting exposed defenses, destroying fortresses, laughing at the barrages sent at them by artillery and tanks.

  The might of Iuz, is driving into the Vesve Forest, and into Furyondy.
  War, has begun.


----------



## Black Omega

Looking to add another God to that title, eh Kas?


----------



## Mr. Draco

That's the general idea.  Plus, I figure that if those angel swords can't cut through Iuz, mine might have a better chance.  Plus, my sword alone is 5 times more powerful than most Demigods! 

Oh edena, the magic using NPCs of Kas' Elite guard will begin long-range (i.e.- not at the battle, or on the very very very friges of it) dispel magic, greater dispelling, and mord's disjunctioning Iuz, in an attempt to get rid of all of his magical defenses.  They will also be ready to assist/rescue Kas should something go horribly wrong.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*Kas Joins the Battle*

Kalanyr - good move.  You succeed, and the Red Armada is frustrated in it's efforts to draw yet more power to their cause.

  Mr. Draco, Kas cannot touch one of the Angelic Swords - his hand passes right through it as if it did not exist.  My regrets.

  However, the Sword of Kas is more than delighted to be in this great battle.
  The evil artifact thrills to the lightning and thunder, the pounding hail and hurricane force winds, the screams and wails and unearthly noise of the combatants.
  Lightning strikes down, and catches the Sword of Kas, and it glows a brilliant purple light, but Kas himself is totally unharmed - in fact, it seems the artifact gave him the lightning's strength, for he feels stronger, more invincible, more unquenchable, than ever before.

  Now the Sword of Kas roars to life, spewing negative energy blasts, one after the other, against the Legions of Iuz.
  Against the Red Armada, the negative energy is useless, though.

  So, soon enough, Kas finds himself in hand to hand combat.
  It is a slaughterfest.
  There is nobody, except Iuz himself, who can hope to stand up against Kas.
  The Sword of Kas cleaves through every weapon put up to stop it, every coat of mail meant to deflect it, every body it was aimed at.
  The Sword, like it's owner, revels in the bloodletting.

  The Sword, empowered by repeated hits from the lightning, now glowing a brilliant green, is absorbing all the Red Goo and red magic hurled at Kas.

  Kas, like an invincible Avatar of Destruction, is chopping his way through the Red Armada, hewing his foes down by the dozens, the scores, the hundreds, and nothing is touching him.

  Kas the Legend, the Lieutenant of Vecna, Warrior of the Arcane Age, figure of awe and terror for two thousand years, has returned to the Flanaess, illuminated by lightning, his sword lifted high, red with the blood of a thousand fallen foes.


----------



## Creamsteak

Permission just granted by Sollir,



> _Originally Emailed by Sollir Furryfoot_
> Yes you do, and I'm up to date...but I will start
> doing those experiments, logging off the internet
> soon...




That means that my forces are going to attack Iuz lands. I guess a 410 PL force should be enough. That is what I send to battle Tokiwong's forces (not the red goo/angel battle which is obviously beyond me). Here we come!

On another subject, has anyone tried diplomatic relations with...

Empire of Aquaria (Humans of unknown kind, oeridian humans, demihumans from the Flanaess, a number of races unknown, monsters of every kind from the MMs, all alignments) PL 40 

If they have not been "claimed" I am sending Regina Canities to discuss the current matters with them.

"We are not trying to recruit you as some kind of additional army, we do request your assistance, however. It would be in your best interest to seek the protection of the Elven Nations of Delrune, as the Giants of Heimmont did. We are devoutly protective of our friends. You too, could be our friends. We have never forsaken our truely lawful nature, even as we ally with the League of Warlords. We are dealing with an apocolypse and your aid would be greatly appreciated, even if it was just aid to our magical research which we are desperately requiring. If we do not gain your approval, then so be it, and we will leave for our home nation as we were before. But consider what would happen to you if you stood alone, and foresook the actions currently happening in the world. Do you think the red goo would not notice you? So what do you say, will you join with Delrune and the League of Warlords as our Sea Power?"


----------



## Creamsteak

No wait, it's just too tempting...

Instead of 410 PL at Tokiwong I change that too reflect this:

405 PL against Tokiwong

5 PL (Sanctus and some other spellcaster) enter battle *ALONGSIDE KAS!!! *

Now I might be risking my hide, but I have to be there when one man is cutting down HUNDREDS of red goo warriors, and I have to be on that guys side!


----------



## Mr. Draco

The true power and glory of the greatest swordsman and warrior in the multiverse shall be known to mortals once again!

Edena, Kas will teleport to where the angels are personally fighting Iuz, there, he will assist them in the battle against Iuz.

-----

Slash, slash, stab, parry, slash, parry, parry, stab, dodge, slash...a thousand times a second, Kas moves blindingly fast, cutting through demon, firelander, and red-form alike.  His sword, awash in the blood of his enemies, and empowered by the lightning above slays all it hits.  Yet, in the midst of this orgy of destruction and glory, the battle between Iuz and the angels catches Kas' eye.  _There is my calling, there I am needed._  Kas thinks to himself.  Teleporting there, he joins the angels in their assault on Iuz...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Glad to have the help creamsteak.  Perhaps after we take out Iuz, we should enlarge that statue of Kas and Sanctus?


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Eastern Front*

The captain of Iuz's forces lifts his sword, then swings it down with great force, and yells:

  FIRE!

  A hundred catapults loaded to the brim with Red Goo launch their contents.
  The Red Goo scatters as it flies through the air, coming down in a rain over a vast section of the attacking force of Creamsteak and Sollir.

  The attack shatters and falls apart as hundreds of men cry out, and topple, tumbling end over end on the earth, then sizzling, slumping down into Red Goo.
  The very trees glow as the rain strikes them, and then they too slump and melt.
  In an instant, a new lake of Red Goo is formed.

  Gem Dragons roar over that lake, sending ripples across it, then power dive against the attackers, sending their breath weapons into the elves, into the warlords, scouring great paths of death through their ranks, incinerating them, melting them, turning them to frozen statues.

  Massed spells are hurled back at the dragons, but few are hurt, and only one killed, as the draconic spell resistance makes it's presence felt.
  But the forces of the League of Warlords and the Delrunian Alliance are not immune to Dragonfear, which seizes hold of many of them.
  Soon, vast numbers of them are in retreat, while the braver ones try to hold the shattered offensive line.

  Now, the demons and mages of the forces of Iuz come against them in force.
  Demons roar in delight as they rip men and women limb from limb, tearing bodies apart, throwing the pieces into the Red Goo lake, stomping other pieces into the ground, shrugging off spell and weapon attacks.
  Mages fire lethal necromantic magics, blasting the life out of scores of opponents at once, rotting and withering them where they stand, draining their life force out of them while they scream for help that does not come.

  The combined hosts of the League of Warlords and the Delrunian Alliance are driven back with huge losses into Fellreev Forest, which proves to be no protection.

  Red Goo and dragon breath melts the trees, while demons toss trees aside like pebbles.

  The onslaught of the League of Warlords has turned into a rout.
  Those who charged, are now fleeing.
  Those who cried victory, are weeping in fear.

  Still the forces of Iuz come on, driving in from the north, south, and west, driving the defenders further back, burning the already ravaged Fellreev away.
  All morale and discipline collapses;  panic sets in, the whole of the army turns to flee eastward, towards the safety of Riftcrag.

  Unless ...

  Unless they choose to use the enemy's own tactic against him, and throw Red Goo back.
  That seems to be the only way of stopping the onslaught of Iuz.


----------



## Uvenelei

Even the best of men can use a little back up every once and a while...
From several miles outside the battlefield, Jade lays prone on a hilltop, aiming the Wyrmstounge into the fray. Through the haze of battle, she singles out Iuz and takes aim. Above her, several dragons patrol the area, watching out for demons or other threats.

"Say goodbye to your existance, demon", she growls as she pulls the trigger.

Edena: Wyrmstounge is operating at the highest power level I can get it up to without harming the planet. 3 shots, all for Iuz, then everyone picks up and leaves.

Aurican and the dragon force will recover after the skirmish in the Boarder Ethereal, then move in to harass Iuz's forces and the Red Army. 

edit: On second thought, my dragons will deal exclusively with the enemy dragons present.


----------



## Mr. Draco

If Kas succeds in joining the personal combat witht the angels against Iuz, then the NPCs of Kas' elite guard will immediately teleport to that battle, and assist Kas in destroying the old one.


----------



## Mr. Draco

OOC: 

Unvenelei, just make sure to keep that thing pointed away from Kas and the NPCs of his elite guard.


----------



## Black Omega

Who indeed can pass this chance up.

Ok...the spelljammers can't handle the storm, that's fine.  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Before the mighty winds and crackling lightning of that angry storm the spelljammers hover, giving pause before the impossible fury of that hurricane.  Then in a wink Siobhan teleports onward, wreathed in glittering silver flame "For Oerth! For the Forest!  For Kalanyr!"  With her is the Circle of Eight..a few Mordenkainen's Disjunc's from the master can't do Iuz any good.

The spelljammers turn back, joining the battle against the Empire of Iuz.  Maybe we can't match their raw might..but we don't have to.  It's time for warfare, seelie style.  Use our own special ways of getting around from spot to spot unseen, mass forces and hit in areas where we havce the advantage, pound Iuz's forces asmuch as possible then withdraw before reinforcements arrive.  Classic hit and run.  For the spelljammers, start finding where the support and command for this army is.  The firelanders might be good on their own, but the mercs and humanoids need command, food, supplies.  Start hitting there.  Where ever possible match the iron golems with the firelanders.  I've not doubt they'll melt before winning those battles but they'll keep them busy for Shades, Seelie and Dragons etc to hit the others.

And one last thing.  I never heard back on the poison gas project started back in Turn 2.  EVen basic mustard gas would be nice at this point for dealing with masses of mercs and humanoids.


----------



## Uvenelei

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *OOC:
> 
> Unvenelei, just make sure to keep that thing pointed away from Kas and the NPCs of his elite guard.  *




I wouldn't have given her a gun capable of destroying a planet if she didn't know how to aim it.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Uvenelei, cool, oh, thanks for the help!  Remind Kas to show up in person if any red-form armies ever attack your lands. 

Edena, should Kas succeed in getting to the personal combat with Iuz, and his elite guard NPCs teleport in (as per my orders), they will quickly set up spells preventing the escape of Iuz before they join the assault.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*The Atrocity of Mina*

(William, Player of Hazen, agreed to this by prior arrangement via e-mail.)

  In Veluna Square, before everyone, in a public place where all can witness it, something horrible is happening.

  Mina arrives, triumphant in the ghastly armor of the Knights of Neraka, her honor guard with her.

  From the other direction, comes Hazen, stripped, naked.
  Grim faced soldiers of the Kevellond League are with him.

  Mina gestures, and black chains appear, hanging in mid-air, radiating a dreadful cold.

  To these chains Mina firmly affixes Hazen's hands, then she chants, and the chains lift him off his feet.

  Mina reaches forth, and her hand connects with Hazen's chest.  Purple light blasts forth.
  Hazen screams, and all can see the Shadow of the Heart (but it LOOKS like his actual heart) that she has taken from Archcleric Hazen.

  The soldiers of the Kevellond League do not interfere, but form a half ring, with the Knights of Neraka forming the other half, around Mina and Hazen.

  Then Mina takes forth a dreadful whip, made out of metal, 7 feet long ... the kind of whip that would make a dinosaur take a step backward.

  Mina speaks, and the Banner of the One God is raised, in Veluna City.
  The Banner of the Kevellond League, remains, but it is lowered ... it is lowered below that of the One God.

  Then Hazen speaks (this is from the e-mail):

  I apologize for any insults that I have directed
towards the One God and retract such offensive
statements as I have made.  I have not abandoned my
faith or my senses.
  I am going to the Blood Wastes. I urge all who can do so, to join me there.

  Then Mina speaks, coldly:

  This person has insulted the One God, insulted me, insulted the very heart of Krynn.
  He has apologized in his words.
  Now, he shall apologize, in the flesh.
  He shall receive 200 lashes for his crimes, and then the One God will reconsider admitting him into consideration of love and protection, should he choose it.
  Now, however, is the time for payment to be exacted.

  Mina sweeps back the whip, employing it with tremendous, magically aided strength.

  Then Mina stops, and speaks in an icy voice:

  YOU!  OUT!  There shall be no warding of the pain, no protection for the flesh of the guilty!  He will not die - my spell has seen to that.
  Be assured he will be perfectly ok when his punishment is completed ... indeed, he will be purified.

  The Angel that had placed itself inside of Hazen to protect him, steps out.
  It looks at Mina, and it's kindly face is filled with anger, and a great light radiates from it.
  However, Mina faces back, undaunted, and she says:

  I will immerse myself in the Blood Waste, and Oerth shall be spared.
  The One God wishes living subjects, not a dead world killed by the Blood Goo.

  The Angel speaks, it's melodic, ethereal voice angered:

  Then why not do that?  
  Why must you do this?
  This is the way to darkness and ruin.

  Mina replies:

  No.  This is the way to justice.  Justice to the One God.
  Will you interfere, Angel?

  The Angel ... actually looks enraged, and EVERYONE but Mina falls back in shock from this, but then the Angel looks sad, and it says:

  We cannot stop you, as you know well.
  We URGE you to reconsider this act.
  We URGE you to consider the consequences.
  There is always another way, Mina.

  Mina regards the Angel darkly:

  THIS is the way of the One God.
  Where punishment is due, punishment shall be meted out!

  She draws back the whip for the first strike.
  The guards, watch grimly.
  The Angel turns away, crying openly.


----------



## Uvenelei

Mr. Draco: Deal.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, Whoa, that's really extreme.  Wow.  If nothing else, the archcleric is really dedicated to Oerth.


----------



## Black Omega

Talk about taking one for the team...eep. That's way harsh.  Hazen gets a statue also!


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TIME OUT*

TIME OUT

  Mina has not yet delivered her first stroke against Hazen (she agreed in return for this punishment against him to immerse herself in the Blood Waste.)

  Uvenelei is just readying to fire on Iuz.

  Help from several sides is just pouring into the great battle.

  The Coalition of Light and Shadow, and the Kevellond League, are falling back on the Western Front.

  The League of Warlords, and the Delrunian Alliance, are falling back on the Eastern Front.

  Kalanyr and his people are futilely attempting to free the souls of the Blood Waste.
  The help they need, in the form of Mina, the God Emperor, Phibrizzo, Kas, and several others, has not yet decided it should immerse itself in the Red Goo and merge with the Red Waste.
  Yet that, is what must be done, if Kalanyr and his people are to succeed.

  The Angels, Iuz and his allies, together with Kas and all the others, continue the great battle.

  I am calling Time Out, so everyone in the IR can read what has befallen so far.
  Everything is in Freeze-Frame until I return.
  Here is the chance for everyone to consider what they will do, and why.
  Here is the chance for everyone to read what has befallen, and make the choices that will determine what is to be.

  Until I return, TIME OUT.

  WE ARE IN FREEZE-FRAME MODE.  TIME OUT.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot

Hellmaster watches from afar, looking with disgust as his warlords run away.

"Dragonfear, dragonfear, I'll give those dragons something to fear."  Hellmaster Phibrizzo himself attends the battle against the Empire of Iuz, his own aura of fear embracing the dragons as well as his opponent's troops, him being followed by his Hell Lords, his High Mage, and his Great Wyrm Black Dragon, also a Chosen of Xvim.  Mainly trying to take care of the dragon menace while raising his troop's morale, ordering them to attack to the best of their limits.  (Total PL 23)

Hellmaster quickly teleports around the battle, using his quickened teleport ability and cleaving dragons in half with his 1000+ attacks per round (BAB isn't capped), for a minimum of well over 10,000 damage for a full round attack... (I laugh at Anabstercorian's 1000 damage in a single round )


----------



## Edena_of_Neith

*TIME OUT*

I REPEAT, TIME OUT.

  State intentions and plans, but not actions.

  The IR is in freeze-frame mode, until I return.

  Take this time to read all that has happened.
  Take this time to consider what you are going to do.
  Take this time to think about everything.

  DO NOT POST ACTION POSTS.

  THE TURN CONTINUES, BUT IS IN FREEZE-FRAME MODE UNTIL I RETURN.


----------



## Uvenelei

Nooooo!

So...close...to...using...ultimate weapon... *cry*

Oh well; I _suppose_ I can wait for everyone else...


----------



## William Ronald

Edena:

I am going to bed soon.  So, here is what I plan to do.

Gwilym Raonul, protected from mental influences with 10th level magic, wields the Crook of Rao and leads a fighting retreat. Lord William Ronald, speaker of the Kevellond League, has the same protections and is assisting.

Word is sent to Suhfang to send troops.

I hope kaboom, Forrester, Festy Dog, and Darkness come back soon.  I miss everyone who is not here.


----------



## Creamsteak

Edena, I am getting the feeling the Red Goo is selectively dangerous. For some reason it works any time it is being used for an evil act, but it fails when used in a good act. I can understand Red Goo still being able to damage an adamantium golem. I can understand the goo not being affected by minor amounts of positive/negative energy and requiring tons of it in order to have a reaction.

What I don't understand is how a catapult made of normal materials can "fling" Red Goo. Unless Tokiwong has hundreds of adamantium catapults that are not affected by the Red Goo they should get eaten up before they can "fling" anything. If the catapults have some degree of magical protection, how come nobody else has it? Maybe his army has a few thousand adamantium spoons or ladles for flinging the stuff. I know I don't so how could I? You ask me if I am willing to start throwing red goo at them, when I obviously don't have the equipment to even touch the stuff. If he has a few thousand adamantium catpults then I see how he can.

Anyway, If I can fling red goo, and you have some way that makes sense that Tokiwong is using, I may "consider" flinging it back at him. I still don't get how the hell one person can use normal catapults to fling red goo. For now I think I will counter Red Goo with Black Goo artillery which has almost the same affect without the nasty sentience and pissed souls. Black Goo I think is my best match for red goo, as it has the whole man eating affect and is still controlable, not to mention fire breathing.

EDIT ADDED AT 5 AM THIS MORNING (I used this post again to prevent going over that 200 limit some).

Well I couldn't fall asleep. I was too worried about what could happen while I was not there, and I had all these ideas rushing through my head. So I got up, wandered over to the computer and started typing. I ended up with a 10 point essay here...

First off,

I was considering the Wish/Miracle thing... Edena stated that they cost a lot and could be dearly painful. I agree that they should be, but nobody ever set up a system. I was thinking that maybe you could pay points from your Magic Arms Race in order to pay for the Wish/Miracle. I know it is not what was normally considered, but by paying 10 Points deducted from your Magic Arms Race you effectively "lost" 20 PL for nothing, and you have to pay 100 PL on a turn all over again for magic. Plus the Moderator can interperet your wish however he chooses, but you have to pay even if you don't like the results.

Secondly,

About the forces of Tokiwong pushing me back from Fellreeve. There was a gate on the northern and souther borders of the Forrest, so I believe that slowed down the advance of my enemies for a short while. By the time they get to Riftcrag we are already set up on defense. Meanwhile they have to transport the catapults and then set them up. The Combined NPC's of me and Sollir (32 PL) will rip appart their catapults at this time. Immediately afterward our Artillery will unload a series of Puddings onto the location of the catapults. Some primary detonations of artillery will commense afterward (puddings being immune to fire). Any leftover catapults have a shorter range than my artillery and should get damaged (or at least the crew will get killed) from these assaults.

Thirdly,

The Hellmaster will gore some of the larger and more dangerous dragons in combat while The second line of artillery gets ready to unload a salvo of Black Pudding and normal Artillery to fire into the hearts of the dragons effectively crippling them before they get into fear affect range.

Fourthly,

If the Wish/Miracle rule was acceptable me and Sollir will deduct 10 from our Magic Arms Race Score in order to cancel out (or at least weaken) Tokiwongs Red Goo bonus for this turn. If Edena deems that we need to spend 15 points we will. If Edena deems we need a total of 25 points I will hit up my allies for it. If Edena deems we need 50 or 100 then I will look into my allies more-so.

Fifthly,

If all else fails I am going to push an army of Weeveform Rangers past my opposition and into the heart of Iuz Lands to commence a counter attack. This oughta do some good. Plus they can always withdraw in Weeveform and return to defend my country. An effort (That Edena will likely deem fails) will be made to kill Malachai during this attack. If any NPC's or PC's are available for this attack they will act as well.

Sixthly,

I was wondering if I got lucky and some of the sleeping draughts from earlier in the game were still somewhat potent in Fellreeve Forest. Eh, I wouldn't expect them to be, but why not ask.

Seventhly,

I accept Zouron's notice not to contact the natives of the unclaimed country. Instead I will return home and focus on the problems there.

Eightly,

I am in utter horror at what is happening to William. "Mina, is it really necessary? He is a good man who does whatever is best for his people. He is entitled to insult the one god, even if he was wrong, and he has forsaken the insults and apologized. You do have authority on this matter, however."

Ninthly,

Sanctus is going to attempt to strike Iuz at the same time as Kas and Uvenalie (I assume a -20 to hit or worse as the penalty) and attempt to break his defense. A quickened teleport or dimensional door will be cast to dodge the actual blast from Uvenalie's weapon. By the way, did anyone check to make sure this is the REAL Iuz?

Tenthly,

Glad to see that most people are back... but I sure would like some Darkness and Forrester brand support right about now! Maybe a little Festy Dog for entertainments sake... and because we really could use a vampiric kobold swordsman to help duel Iuz.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Battle-plan against Iuz:
------------------------

Kas and the NPCs of his elite guard AND the angels still alive fighting Iuz will engage him (Iuz) in combat.  The spellcasting NPCs of Kas' Elite Guard will be using more ranged attacks (to give the angels and Kas, along with anyone else who may join in, more room) The exception to this is Enaroril Akn, who is fighting alongside Kas, and is ready to heal him with any of his magic (he canswitch spells out for heal spells, and has filled his 9th level slots with quite a few miracle spells).  Should the situation prove to be taking a turn for the worse, assume Enaroril does the following (unless i post otherwise.  these actions will be taken should the situation call for them, Enaroril is quite a good judge of the situation, due to his sky-high wisdom):

* "Kas, my commander, my lord, grave danger is upon us.  Yet victory remains within our grasp.  It is thus that I make my choice." Enaroril telepatically messages Kas (even though he's fighting alongside him).  With that, Enaroril draws forth his remaining magical power, and binds it together, to be released at the same instant for a deed of faith, and loyalty.  

Then, Enaroril turns his sword on himself.  Piercing his armor as he mentally lowers the magical protections surrounding him.  His lifeblood rushes forth from the mortal wound as he collapses on the battlefield.  His last words leave his mouth "Remember me in your glory, Lord." as he releases the remainder of his magical abilities.  His eyes close, at rest with the world as his magic takes effect.  A shimmering light begins to eminate from his skin, becoming brighter gradually until its light blocks all vision of Enaroril's body.  Then, the light collapses into a point, and the body of the dead cleric is gone, engulfed in the point of light.  The point floats directly to Kas, immersing itself into his being without dealing harm.  When it reaches his heart, it binds itself to his soul, spreading throughout his body in an instant.  Thus, the one once known as Enaroril Akn merges his power with Kas, at the expense of his soul. (in the process, the soul of Enaroril is completely and utterly destroyed, with as little evidence of its existance as if it had never existed).  This is meant to be a last ditch effort to save Kas' life, and as the ultimate in devotion to Enaroril's Beliefs (loyalty).  You can rule on the exact effects of this.

Remember, this only happens if the situation is truly desperate.  Consider it to happen automatically, should the situation become that desperate, before 8pm your time edena (i won't be home until then).  If it's after 8pm, and the situation becomes that desperate, then only unless i specifically post otherwise, it happens. (before 8pm, it's automatic)


----------



## Mr. Draco

Creamsteak, if i'm not mistaken, those were red-steel catapaults (which would explain their not being effected by the red-goo).


----------



## Creamsteak

Hmm... if thats true then I think my tactics will change to healing my enemies. That does make more sense than adamantium, however...

Edena, 

If he is correct, and Tokiwong is using red goo catapults I will send spellcasters to specifically heal, cure, resurect, miracle, wish, or true resurrect on the red goo catapults (namely the spoon type thingy at the end that heaves the stuff). Building them takes some well placed magic and time, destroying them should take a quick mass heal or ressurection spell each. A few holy hand grenades would sure make for some fun right about now...

And I think I plan to join the assault to eliminate Iuz completely, but when he dies Sanctus is gonna go catapult cleavin'.


----------



## Mr. Draco

Edena, (begin secret text) [color=33333]The Union of Oerth's longstanding search for the sword artifact from the lost city of the elves (we began the search quite some time ago) is intensified.  Also, we will re-swear the elves from the lost cit y (using the rod of oaths) to alliegance to the Union of Oerth before questioning them about their knowledge of the sword (this way, they willingly tell us everything they know).[/color]


----------



## zouron

uhhh freeze mode hehe.

Well anyway a little worth of note.

IC:

**before the diplomatic deligation from creamstreak are able to reach the border of the Empire of Aquaria, a small group of oriental look warriors from the Eternal Union stop them. The Leader speaks without waiting to be acknowledged**

_The Empire of Aquaria is under the protection of the Eternal Union so are all otehr nations on Anakeris, any attempt to claim them will be meet with whatever means nessecary._

**With These words the group rides away and lets the diplomatic deligation continue**

OOC:
Yes creamstreak they are unclaimed, but don't think that means they are not protected  some people work hard to get a diplomatic tolerance/alliance up on its feet 

************************************************

Anab OOC:

Yeah right you are not even getting an IC responce to that threat, no nukes for you! I am not that stupid!

************************************************


----------



## The Forsaken One

Anab, half way turn 6 I can provide that for you since I'll have "acces" to them then.

------------------------------------------------

Needless to say I'm fixing up my PC.

------------------------------------------------

Edena,
I'm continuing to rid myself of red steel.

I'm still using red goo to keep my research and creations on track.
The red goo used in it will be destroyed afterwards.

Effects that the red goo had on my armies or certain effects aren't affected and they will remain how they are (Like the "red steel hard" carapace).

Just ridding myself of the masses and the means, the results I'm keeping since there is no actual red goo/steel worked into it exept the battle armor and they are being destroyed.

------------------------------------------------

Edena I'm starting to create the same powered assault armor out of ectoplasm instead od red steel, I like powerd assault armor 

------------------------------------------------

I'm colonising Dragon Island and start using it as a staging area for my spelljamming forces.
This includes full creep infestation of the Island(s).
The effect: Creation of second Hive Cluster is underway. 
It shall be surface and underground. 
We are beginning the creation of a underground hive cluster at the usual 15 miles orso beneath there 

------------------------------------------------

Tudududu damn I rocked the boat this time ^_________^


----------



## Gurdjieff

> You receive a message from Mina, who is still in hiding in a Secret Retreat somewhere, and it goes like this (prepare to be made angry IC)
> 
> You have nobody to blame for this situation but yourself.
> If you would choose to follow the One God and the Pantheon, the One God would protect you from the Red Army.
> But you won't, and so the One God won't help you.
> WE are not afraid of the Red Army. WE have the might of the One God on our side (not to mention a 4,000 PL Army of Darkness - that always helps matters ...), and so when they dare to attack us, we will crush them.
> However, you are like disobedient and naughty children, and a punishment is due you.
> We will not help you fight the Red Army.
> We WILL rescue you after it kills you, and your souls will then be the slaves of the One God, and they will beg the One God for forgiveness for their foolishness and their pride.
> 
> (If that didn't make at least one PC or NPC angry IC, I'm hanging up my DM's cap, and going back to Monopoly!)




"She's right." Angelika shakes her head unbelievable. "This situation is my fault, and my fault alone." She looks up, falling into her rage. "But it isn't over Mina!" She yells in her private chambers, with no-one hearing her. "The Emerald Order shall not perish! We shall not fall to the Red Army, nor to the Army of Darkness! Mina! It is YOU who is making me feel wrong, yet there is nothing to feel wrong about! The Red Army can be stopped Mina, even without your help. My people are blessed, my people have faith. Do yours have faith Mina? I don't think so. They probably feel scared, having a choice between life in pain or death, not much of a choice, but still. Mina, don't you see you are wrong here? The Red Army isn't a threat to me at this moment, it is a threat to my allies and enemies. And I'm positive, if the Red Army destroys Oerth they're bound to destroy you and your god. If we cannot stop the Red, nobody can. Be smart Mina. Don't be a fool. Don't take the risk that Oerth is trampled by the Red Army. Don't risk your own people for this. Battle now, fight the enemy. We can settle our own problems later. You must see this Mina. Your own God will tell you the same if you ask him! It isn't a game Mina! It is war, not between you and me, nor between our people. It is war between the Red Army and us, us and our allies."

Angelika frowns. "Servant! Get note everything I say. And after you've written down my story, make sure it it received by Mina. I don't care how you do it, just make sure you do so!" She repeats her rant, the servant writing everything down. After she is done, she sends her servant on his way. 

After the servant has left, Angelika steps up to her army. "Men, today we are going into battle. We carry the Faith of many, the Believes of many and the Hope of many! The Red Army is strong, it can eat it's way through human flesh. Yet the Army is tormented. It is in pain. We shall not wound it, yet we shall heal it. The army have been humans, elves, dwarves, gnomes... They have been just like us. Don't hate them for what they are doing, since the only thing that they have done is hurting themselves. We are going to help our allies. Prepare your healing spells, your holy equipment. Carry the Goodness in your hearts with pride, and you shall be victorious!"

The army cheers as the scatter to prepare for the war. Angelika smiles. The faith in her is now stronger than it has ever been.

*OOC*
Dunno if Mina receives this letter, but as I am in my secret hideout I guess I can contact her. 

I'll be sending a part of the Emerald Order's Army, being Clerics, Druids, Paladins mostly. They'll be using their healing power and holy power to attack the Reds. I have no idea how long it will take for this army to arrive (as I have no 10th lvl Magic teleporting will be a pain ^_^), 

[COLOR=222222]TEST[/COLOR] 
[COLOR=333333]TEST[/COLOR]


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Pling!*

Vaeregoth, imbedded in creep, follows the battle as a few formians and spelljammers are at the fronts on the surface and through the hive mind she senses the ongoing onslaught.
She observes.
She thinks.
She concludes.

<<Escalated>>

She recalculates.
She extrapolates.

<<Possible danger to hive body, intervene>>

Immidiatly several hunderds of thousands of formians set in motion. 
They seem as one.
They are as one.

In a huge cavern they halt.
They wait a minute and then suddenly several thousands more start to pour in from several tunnels exiting in the massive cave.

<<For the Swarm!!!>>

And with that single thought the thousands of formians set in motion and as the masses march into the distant tunnelsever  more Formians are pouring in from the side tunnels.

Thousands of formians marching, mindless through the now well known and mapped deeper underdark head to the north.

When there are beneath the battlefield (western front) they head upwards and there they scatter.

And in unison they act, a massive wave ruptures through the ground beneath the battlefield and on some places ruptures right through the surface, thousands upon thousands of Shrieks and Screeches are made in unison, and then they start forming sound pattern and the whole ground starts resonating with this eery sound.

Vaeregoth reels in the show as she senses that her plan is set in motion.

<<Sing my children, sing, sing!>>

And screeching and shrieking they continue to create havoc and the earth trembles and the massive shocks rip through the soil.

The formian song.



(OOC: Edena I'm sending my patrolls heavily armored and equiped  and some aditional forces to the site beneath the battle. There I'm gonna screech and shriek with the full 9PL and were gonna attempt to create a earthquake with it that would rip through the lines of the Army of Iuz. If it fails the 9 PL will just move closer to the surface and start shrieking there to rip open smaller pieces of ground from beneath and do as much damage as we can. Time to rip open some soil with some nasty ultrasonic warfare.)

(OOC: I'm sending several dozens of formians right beneath where iuz and the angels and kas are fighting. I'm gonna try and do the same there, rip open the soil right beneath Iuz in a attempt to harm him and to surprise him. If the ground suddenly collapses beneath him he might lose his balance and be open for a decisive blow from someone, or else he might just be sucked down below where he will be welcomed with some aditional screeches, I'm trying to make it impossible for him to stand on the ground because I'll just collapse it screeching from below. I think the angels in the air will prove more worth then on the ground.>>


----------



## The Forsaken One

*Notice.*

Btw edena you said I was still up there fighting, you were wrong. I Had nothing up there the whole time except my PC and she fled the scene. So I really don't know where you got the idea from that I'm still up there or was up there with some forces. I can't have lost any PL there since I wasn't even up there and I still ain't exept my PC but she fled the scene.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz calls out to Kas... "So God-Killer... you wish to add my head to your walls eh?!"

Iuz holds forth his staff,  Malachai coming to his side, "This is the path of Oerth... there is no turning back... there is no future... Welcome to the Hell of your making..." Iuz sneers, "I will not die in this place, not yet...."

Iuz turns to the Demonic Legions and cries out, "The Angelic Host deniues us our destiny... they have come to destroy us in one final swoop... kill them... and then press on to the Blood Waste where the Mantle of Destiny awaits... together none can stop us... your enemies... will be as dust..."_

*OOC:* Preparing for true battle... bolstering spells and having my own mages counterspell Kas... Edena check ye email for my other plans... I beleive that should be somewhat suffecient...


----------



## Mr. Draco

Kas replies, _Iuz, perhaps you are truly beginning to feel the effects of age, Old One.  For, I have no plan for your head upon any wall, but your blood upon my blade.  And the name is *Godslayer* as it seems you've forgotten.  But know this, you will not die here today.  You, your army, and your vision will die here today!  Indeed, if this is a hell of my making, then I shall make it without your life._

Edena, just double checking, I wanted to be sure that you know about the actions of the NPCs of Kas' Elite Guard, who are bolstering the magic defenses/buff spells on Kas, while keeping Iuz under a good stream of dispel magic/greater dispelling/mord's disjunctions.  The non-spell casting ones (including Enaroril) will be with Kas and the Angels and Sanctus (plus whoever else shows up) fighting Iuz.

Also, (begin secret text) [color=33333]We're still searching for the Codex of the Plains from the Isles of Woe.[/color]

Information regarding the Union of Oerth:  As soon as the freezeframe ends, Kas will be officially instated in the Union pantheon, as God of Warfare, Competition, Strategy, Retribution, Justice, and Destruction (most of the warriors in the Union military would already give their lives for him, so worshipping him as a god isn't much further, plus the entire Union population is in the military, so...).  He will be slightly lower in the pantheon heirarchy than the God-Emperor. (Time to start wracking in those worship points  )  Demigod status, here I come!

Lastly, I have the latest rendition of Kas' stats on the first page of the Characters thread, just in case anybody wants to see them.


----------



## Tokiwong

_Iuz cocks his head slightly, "Then so be it Godslayer... destroying me will not stop what will be done... the storm has begun..."

Iuz continues his preparations in the heat of battle his mages attempting to counter the power of Kas's retinue... Iuz speaks, "Today we choose the fate of this world... pray that you succeed... for if you do not... then I shall begin my reckoning..."_


----------



## The Forsaken One

Euhm, I keep forgetting we still have the catastrophes from Kalanyr, Spoof, Melkor and Acererak to hit the red army and iuz with... so be creative and let them have it. Last turn noone used their catastrophes and this REALLY seems like something that looks like it's going to escalate, correction are that 20k angels and 20k demons? 

YEAH!!!! It just escalated, you 4 got the power to stop it so please.. go ahead and at least try to get soem creative catastrophe off.







THREAD FULL  STOP POSTING UNTILL EDENA GET'S BACK READS UP AND STARTS THE 2ND THREAD.THREAD FULL  STOP POSTING UNTILL EDENA GET'S BACK READS UP AND STARTS THE 2ND THREAD.THREAD FULL  STOP POSTING UNTILL EDENA GET'S BACK READS UP AND STARTS THE 2ND THREAD.THREAD FULL  STOP POSTING UNTILL EDENA GET'S BACK READS UP AND STARTS THE 2ND THREAD.


----------



## Anabstercorian

*Lord Melkor, quick apology*

I've been a little - Well, more than a little at times - rude and condescending to you in my IC and OOC communications lately.  I'm sorry - You don't deserve that sort of treatment and it will stop immediately.  Very sorry.
:: Big, apologetic hug ::


----------



## Serpenteye

*This is really quite secret:*

"Demons and Angels battle on the Prime material plane, on the world of Oerth." The God Emperor says to the nine dukes of Hell, feeling more than a little annoyance at having to kneel in front of lesser beings. "Even by the standards of the Blood War the armies are huge. The battle seems even so far and neither side will have an easy victory. Either side will be weakened by their victory. I'm sure you realise what that means," the God Emperor barely supress a hint of condescension in his voice.
 "Either side will be easy pray to your armies after the battle. This will give you an advantage in the Blood War and the war between the upper and lower planes. I recommend that you strike either when the battle has just ended or before the demons and the Red Army reaches the Blood Waste. If they reach the waste, if they succeed in what they intend, the demons will be victorious across the planes, you will be utterly destroyed. I recommend that you strike at my cue or that you place your armies under my command. I will serve the cause of Law and Evil." the God-Emperor bows.


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

No problem, I propably misunderstood your intentions in your last email.


----------



## Serpenteye

Mr. Draco said:
			
		

> *Information regarding the Union of Oerth:  As soon as the freezeframe ends, Kas will be officially instated in the Union pantheon, as God of Warfare, Competition, Strategy, Retribution, Justice, and Destruction (most of the warriors in the Union military would already give their lives for him, so worshipping him as a god isn't much further, plus the entire Union population is in the military, so...).  He will be slightly lower in the pantheon heirarchy than the God-Emperor. (Time to start wracking in those worship points  )  Demigod status, here I come!
> *




I agree to this.
The God Emperor will act as the divine patron of Kas, helping to elevate him to godhood while adding some Kas's worshiper points to his own. Thus, the God Emperor will be more powerful the more worshipers Kas gain and the more powerful Kas becomes. 

(I just thought of this, Mr Draco. I hope it's ok with you.)


----------



## LordMelkor{Talos}

(Somewhere deep below Luna`s surface);

-Lord Melkor, nuclear missiles are ready, many of them are powered with Negative Energy Accumulators, but not all,  as you ordered. 

-Shadowking opens his eyes and responds:

-I was contemplating events on Oerth, it is a great pleasure, so much hatred and pain that I can feel, feed upon, millions of screams, screams of Terror, only this disturbance coming from The Angels is a bit annoying...

-What now, what side of evil shall we choose, Chaos or Order?


----------

